# Mi relación me está consumiento literalmente



## albordedeunataque (16 Dic 2016)

Al poco de irnos a vivir juntos, un domingo al azar ella tenia que ir con sus padres a ver a sus abuelos a la residencia. Yo decidí quedarme ese dia descansando en casa y aprovechar para ir a ver a un amigo que hacia tiempo no veia. Inocente de mi, "los domingos son para estar con la pareja": Llegó a por la noche a casa y ni me miraba a la cara "Que vergüenza" "Mi abuelo ya no te verá de la misma manera" "mis padres lo habrán flipado...". Yo me quedé en shock y pensando en lo mala persona que debía ser para hacer ese tipo de putadas.

Tenemos alrededor de 30 años y llevamos viviendo juntos 6 meses. Yo tenia la costumbre de volver a mi lugar de origen todos los viernes por la tarde, lugar que se encuentra a 40 minutos en coche de donde trabajo. Era un gran dia porque volvia a ver a mi familia y por la noche nos juntabamos los amigos a cenar y a desfogar de toda la semana. Desde que empecé a vivir con ella eso se acabó: "Vivir juntos trae consigo un cambio de hábitos". De acuerdo, pero era "mucho" lo que podía perder bajo ese razonamiento.

Nos fuimos a vivir juntos y yo cambié de empleo a uno mejor casi el mismo dia. De un dia para otro dejé de codearme con toda la gente que conocía en un trabajo que llevaba 7 años, dejé de "socializar" para convertirme en un hombre de la casa. Su chico. Con el cual construiriamos un hogar. "Mi padre NUNCA se ha ido asi como asi con amigos desde que está con mi madre" "Mi madre y mi padre son todo el uno para el otro, no hay nada, ni la propia familia de cada uno que este por encima de la pareja", me ha dicho mas de una vez...

Ella es una chica que ha tenido, al parecer, bastantes traumas infantiles y feos que le han hecho en los cuales se reboza con bastante frecuencia. Comienza narrandome con todo lujo de detalles lo buena amiga que era una compañera pero que la empezó a dar de lado por alguna causa (según ella siempre fue por envidia). Ella lo cree de verdad y puede que fuera asi: Pero se reboza en todo lo malo que le ha ido pasando a lo largo de la vida. Yo intento que cambie de tema pero de vez en cuando vuelve, y le afecta.

Dia si y dia no llega a casa con movidas del curro. Que si me han hecho el vacio, que si esta me ha dicho no se que, que vaya mierda que no me han pagado esto que me prometieron (siempre se lo pagan finalmente) y se hunde. Y ahí estoy yo para relativizarlo todo y irnos a tomar unas cerves donde acabamos animandonos. Pero me consume.

Imaginate que estas limpiando la casa un domingo por la mañana, estas contento, con la musica puesta... Ves que ella se dispone a tirar un mueble que estaba guardado en el altillo. Lo saca. Lo ves. Lo arrimas a la puerta. Acabas de limpiar el baño... ves que empieza a dejar de contestarte... empieza hacer cosas raras y a hacerte ver que no la estas ayudando... "SIEMPRE tengo que ser yo la que se le ocurre hacer estas cosas", a lo que respondo yo "bueno tranqui, venga vamos a hacerlo y ya está, te ayudo"... Ella se hunde: "Es que me lo tengo que comer yo todo" "Es que te lo tengo que decir todo" (El dichoso mueble estaba ahi porque era para una amiga que ese dia ya le ha dicho que no lo va a querer, se lo digo... cae en que tengo razón, pero la mecha ya la tiene encendida). Empieza a llorar: "A lo mejor tengo que ir a un psicologo a que me ayude a gestionar mi emociones"

De toda la vida en casa de mi familia materna se ha celebrado muy mucho las navidades, y es una época del año que particularmente me gusta. Mi abuela tiene casi 90 años y quien sabe cuantas mas celebraremos así. Le planteo lo importante que es para mi pasar estas navidades (solo las dos noches de las que hablo) con mi abuela y mi familia, que ella tambien venga si quiere, pero que entiendo que tambien quiera estar con sus padres (ellos solo lo celebran 3 en la familia y segun ella es muy triste)... Enfado monumental, se pone a llorar en el bar "Yo quiero pasarlo contigo" "Habiamos hablado de pasar la navidad con tu familia y fin de año con la mia" Y tiene razón: Pero hace semanas cuando me lo planteó se me puso un nudo en la garganta de pensar que ya nunca celebraría un fin de año en el pueblo, como toda la vida. "Estamos como casados, ya no somos simples novios, no podemos hacer esas cosas por separado": No estamos casados, pero yo lo soy todo para ella.

Me da mucha pena ella y la quiero mucho. Tengo un dolor en el pecho que no me deja pensar claro. Hemos pasados millones de momentos geniales pero esto lo está ahogando todo. Yo me siento sin energia y pienso en los dias que puedo ir a otro lado varias horas como una liberación. No quiero llegar a estar en un callejón sin salida: Podria dejarlo todo e irme, pero que sería de ella? Ella tiene un problema de autoestima gigante, tiene muy pocas amigas y siempre tiene problemas en todos los trabajos. Es orgullosa y si tiene razon lo dirá, pero en el fondo ella lo unico que quiere es estar agusto y ser feliz. Lo desea con todo el alma, pero no puede. Es como un motor que se cala antes de encenderse... y no lo intento, mi aspiracion con ella es que ella sea feliz. Su sonrisa es mi luz. Se lo toma todo muy en serio, busca el significado de los chistes en vez de simplemente reirse.

Desde fuera somos la relación perfecta. Pero desde dentro yo me noto sin nada de energía. No es normal que muchos dias me coma la ansiedad antes de llegar a casa porque no se qué me encontraré. Ella cuando vivia con sus padres habia meses que no se hablaba con su madre, ahora son uña y carne, pero me lo como yo.

Quizá no esté preparado para esto.


----------



## Gonzalor (16 Dic 2016)

El viejo truco de visitar a los abuelos en la residencia... Te ha metido los cuernos y lo sabes.


----------



## wtfisgoingon (16 Dic 2016)

albordedeunataque dijo:


> que ella tambien venga *si quiere*, pero que entiendo que tambien quiera estar con sus padres (ellos solo lo celebran 3 en la familia y segun ella es muy triste)... Enfado monumental, *se pone a llorar* en el bar "Yo quiero pasarlo contigo"



Es para llorar.


----------



## albordedeunataque (16 Dic 2016)

gonzalor dijo:


> El viejo truco de visitar a los abuelos en la residencia... Te ha metido los cuernos y lo sabes.



Una residencia que me tengo que comer cada 3 domingos por la tarde y ver un panorama totalmente desolador antes de que llegue el lunes.


----------



## 2=0 (16 Dic 2016)

albordedeunataque dijo:


> Al poco de irnos a vivir juntos, un domingo al azar ella tenia que ir con sus padres a ver a sus abuelos a la residencia. Yo decidí quedarme ese dia descansando en casa y aprovechar para ir a ver a un amigo que hacia tiempo no veia. Inocente de mi, "los domingos son para estar con la pareja": Llegó a por la noche a casa y ni me miraba a la cara "Que vergüenza" "Mi abuelo ya no te verá de la misma manera" "mis padres lo habrán flipado...". Yo me quedé en shock y pensando en lo mala persona que debía ser para hacer ese tipo de putadas.
> 
> Tenemos alrededor de 30 años y llevamos viviendo juntos 6 meses. Yo tenia la costumbre de volver a mi lugar de origen todos los viernes por la tarde, lugar que se encuentra a 40 minutos en coche de donde trabajo. Era un gran dia porque volvia a ver a mi familia y por la noche nos juntabamos los amigos a cenar y a desfogar de toda la semana. Desde que empecé a vivir con ella eso se acabó: "Vivir juntos trae consigo un cambio de hábitos". De acuerdo, pero era "mucho" lo que podía perder bajo ese razonamiento.
> 
> ...



Cada uno en su casa y diox en la de todos.

O la dejas o acabarás con una enfermedad grave, tu verás.


----------



## Anquises (16 Dic 2016)

Te digo lo que le dije yo a una pareja que me amargaba la existencia:

"Te quiero mucho, me gustas mucho, me lo paso muy bien contigo, me gusta follar contigo... PERO no puedo seguir viviendo contigo. Cada uno en su casa, estaremos mejor."

Obviamente cortamos (vamos, cortó ella y yo respiré aliviado), pero para mí fue más argumentable que tener que contrarrestar todos y cada uno de sus previsibles chantajes emocionales.


----------



## El porquero de Agamenón (16 Dic 2016)

Imprime este texto y dáselo para que lo lea.


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (16 Dic 2016)

Mándala a tomar por culo si valoras más tu salud mental que tener tarifa plana de coño.


----------



## secuestrado (16 Dic 2016)

Tu problema es que tu te piensas que te has ido a convivir con tu follamiga mientras que ella ve en ti a la persona con quien quiere formar una familia. Es un concepto que no todo el mundo entiende, que la persona que elijes para ello es ya TU familia y no puedes ir y pirarte porque si como si la otra persona fuera un pegote, como si dijeras "si, vivimos juntos y eso, pero tu alli detras de esa linea y yo aqui". Si ambos entendeis esa forma de _relacion _pues estupendo, pero si no es asi pasa esto.

Para mi mi mujer y mis hijos son ahora MI familia, yo no contemplo ir a pasar las navidades por un lado y ella por otro, ni vacaciones por un lado y ella por otro, lo miio es suyo y lo suyo es mio. Pues vaya mierda de familia seria . Eso de "yo me piro, tu vente si quieres"... suena a "me importas un carajo, si quires venirte conmigo tampoco te voy a decir que no". O sea, que si, que vivis juntos y eso..pero ya esta. Entonces en este sentido es comprensible que ella se sienta así. Ojo, diria lo mismo si la misconcepcion fuera en el sentido contrario. 

Todo tu mensaje transmite "coño, porque no hace ella lo que quiera y yo lo que quiera y me deja en paz". Vamos, que tu veras, pero yo eso lo veo si quieres una relacion de compañeros de piso o algo asi, con derecho a roce, pero desde luego no es una "relacion".


----------



## coz (16 Dic 2016)

Mira. Yo he tenido ese tipo de relaciones en España con españolas. No duran nada. Son destructivas. 

Ahora tengo una relación con una ucraniana en el extranjero. Estoy más agusto que nunca. Me deja salir y hacer lo que a mi me de la gana. La quiero más que a ninguna otra por ese motivo. 
¿que pasa con las españolas?


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (16 Dic 2016)

Tiene usted que imponer su autoridad heteropatriarcal mecawuendios, que estas mierdas pasan porque las mujeres siempre deben tener a un hombre de referente y en los tiempos que corren eso no pasa y se vuelven locas porque no saben como manejar su propia vida.

Tolerancia cero con los amariconamientos marxistas por favor.


----------



## albordedeunataque (16 Dic 2016)

secuestrado dijo:


> Tu problema es que tu te piensas que te has ido a convivir con tu follamiga mientras que ella ve en ti a la persona con quien quiere formar una familia. Es un concepto que no todo el mundo entiende, que la persona que elijes para ello es ya TU familia y no puedes ir y pirarte porque si como si la otra persona fuera un pegote, como si dijeras "si, vivimos juntos y eso, pero tu alli detras de esa linea y yo aqui". Si ambos entendeis esa forma de _relacion _pues estupendo, pero si no es asi pasa esto.
> 
> Para mi mi mujer y mis hijos son ahora MI familia, yo no contemplo ir a pasar las navidades por un lado y ella por otro, ni vacaciones por un lado y ella por otro, lo miio es suyo y lo suyo es mio. Pues vaya mierda de familia seria . Eso de "yo me piro, tu vente si quieres"... suena a "me importas un carajo, si quires venirte conmigo tampoco te voy a decir que no". O sea, que si, que vivis juntos y eso..pero ya esta. Entonces en este sentido es comprensible que ella se sienta así. Ojo, diria lo mismo si la misconcepcion fuera en el sentido contrario.
> 
> Todo tu mensaje transmite "coño, porque no hace ella lo que quiera y yo lo que quiera y me deja en paz". Vamos, que tu veras, pero yo eso lo veo si quieres una relacion de compañeros de piso o algo asi, con derecho a roce, pero desde luego no es una "relacion".



En lo de la navidad tiene razón, tengo que ceder y dejar de disfrutar de mi familia la epoca que mas nos gusta del año, el tema es que a lo mejor no me compensa viendo como es todo lo demás. Siempre estamos juntos, hacemos la compra juntos etc... pero vamos tambien hay una cosa que se llama "espacio".


----------



## George A (16 Dic 2016)

Amigo, huye pero no sin antes intentar una barbaridad sexual. Si no accede llora y patalea, chantajea como alguien desequilibrado psicológicamente, Dale de su medicina.

Menudo beta, mira que aguantar a una desequilibrada a cambio de un poco de flujo de vez en cuando. huye va a hacer de tu vida un infierno.


----------



## Ilmac_borrado (16 Dic 2016)

coz dijo:


> Mira. Yo he tenido ese tipo de relaciones en España con españolas. No duran nada. Son destructivas.
> 
> Ahora tengo una relación con una ucraniana en el extranjero. Estoy más agusto que nunca. Me deja salir y hacer lo que a mi me de la gana. La quiero más que a ninguna otra por ese motivo.
> ¿que pasa con las españolas?



donde coño conoces a ucranianas??? solo he conocdo a una en mi vida y no llagamos ni a quedar estaba bastante buena y lachica se intereso por mi bastante y yo fui tonto en ese sentido.


----------



## calzonazos (16 Dic 2016)

Mandala a tomar por culo e instalate tinder e instagram


----------



## coz (16 Dic 2016)

Ilmac dijo:


> donde coño conoces a ucranianas??? solo he conocdo a una en mi vida y no llagamos ni a quedar estaba bastante buena y lachica se intereso por mi bastante y yo fui tonto en ese sentido.



Ucranianas en el extranjero tronco. Allí nada. Se malean y empoderan enseguida. Viaja a Alemania, aquí hay muchas. Lo mejor es que la he convencido de venir a Madrid juntos. Lujazo


----------



## nuevavida (16 Dic 2016)

pero traga o escupe? si me dices k soy patetico ya sabre la respuesta


----------



## ZUM (16 Dic 2016)

"Mi padre NUNCA se ha ido asi como asi con amigos desde que está con mi madre"

Dile que se case con su padre pues.

Sigue siendo una ninya malcriada con aires de víctima para que papi ponga atención en ella. Resulta que busca un padre, no un hombre.

Quizá debas darle un par de bofetadas, ella sabrá porqué se las das.


----------



## secuestrado (16 Dic 2016)

albordedeunataque dijo:


> En lo de la navidad tiene razón, tengo que ceder y dejar de disfrutar de mi familia la epoca que mas nos gusta del año, el tema es que a lo mejor no me compensa viendo como es todo lo demás. Siempre estamos juntos, hacemos la compra juntos etc... pero vamos tambien hay una cosa que se llama "espacio".



Que si, si te entiendo, pero tu sigues sin entenderlo. Tu mismo sigues hablando en terminos de "tu familia" y por otro lado de "ella" y es muy sintomatico esto, o sea, que tu no la ves como la mujer con la que has decido tener un proyecto de vida ni como tu familia, que de hecho yo creo que debería ser asi, la persona con la que elijes vivir debe ser tu referencia, pero para esto ya cada uno tendra su opinion. Si no lo ves asi y ella no coincide con tu forma de entender esa relacion, entonces teneis un problema. 

Lo que digo es que el problema no es de ella ni tuyo, el problema es que ambos no pensais en esa "relacion" de la misma manera.


----------



## koinskyy (16 Dic 2016)

Búscate a una mujer que sea positiva y alegre. Menos mal que todavía no hay niños de por medio.


----------



## Calvston Kaillón (16 Dic 2016)

totalmente de acuerdo con albordedeunataque y de secuestrado


----------



## Lobezno123 (16 Dic 2016)

Es una chica cn la autoestima x los suelos y 0 personalidad. Tu veras si kieres estar cargando cn ella toda la vida o no, eso depende de si estás enamorado, pq si lo estás solo kerras estar cn ella y cuidarla pero si no, será una agonía y la acabarás odiando x amargarte la vida.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (16 Dic 2016)

Aquí hay 3 puntos:

1.-El que dice Secuestrado, aunque tampoco te echo la culpa a ti. Pero está claro que habeis visto la relacion de forma distinta. ¿Culpa de quien? Eso ahora ya da igual

2.-La relacion ya no se va a rehacer cuando la mujer está en este punto. Ya te has omeguizado ante ella y le das asco, aunque antaño sintiera algo por ti. Ahora problemas, discusiones, drama queen y liana es lo que te espera.

Cuando una mujer está en este modo, solo hay una cosa en su cabeza "tu no eres el hombre que ella querría" (ya sea porque es verdad, o porque se le ha metido esa mierda en la cabeza). Y ya no lo vas a cambiar. Todas las discusiones son porque te tiene rabia, no por el motivo real que te pone

3.-Lo que acabará pasando es que acabareis rompiendo, al principio sentiras liberacion y desahogo. Con el tiempo puede que la olvides, o puede que la eches de menos. Pero eso no cambiará nada. Ella ya no está contigo ni lo estará


----------



## secuestrado (16 Dic 2016)

cesard dijo:


> Aquí hay 3 puntos:
> 
> 1.-El que dice Secuestrado, aunque tampoco te echo la culpa a ti. Pero está claro que habeis visto la relacion de forma distinta. ¿Culpa de quien? Eso ahora ya da igual
> 
> ...



Qué es omeguizado? jajaja Por lo demas, totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## El melonero reloaded_borrado (16 Dic 2016)

Si solo lleváis 6 meses de convivencia y ya se te ha montado, imagínate a ti mismo como vas a estar de aquí 10 años.


----------



## Cassie (16 Dic 2016)

La chica se ve que muy bien no está y seguramente, como suele pasar con este tipo de personas, ha ido a elegir justo al tipo de chico que menos le conviene. Porque eso de pasar las navidades separados cuando ya se comparte hogar me parece un poco hardcore, si uno decide vivir con alguien es que está seguro de querer pasar mucho tiempo, y en especial los momentos importantes, con esa persona.

A mí me parece muy bien lo del espacio, pero creo que eso se aplica más en cosas tipo hobbies, no en celebraciones o problemas familiares, en ese caso lo que debería salir de ti, si la quieres, es acompañarla, más sabiendo que es una persona frágil e insegura...

Yo creo que ella tiene miedo porque percibe que tu nivel de compromiso es menor y no para de ponerte "pruebas" como para intentar reafirmarse o recibir tu atención.


----------



## Funciovago (16 Dic 2016)

las nuevas generaciones no sbeis lo q es una pareja... y sucde tanto a varones como a hembras... si no qieres formar una vida jnto a ella pa q te juntas?

es muy infantil eso de... tengo pareja pero sigo qdando con mis amigas cada 2x3 y sigo con la misma vida de soltera solo q con pareja...

no digo que haya q estar juntos 24 horas al día, pero lo q pretenden muchas personas de estar en pareja manteniendo la misma vida q de solteros...mal


----------



## albordedeunataque (16 Dic 2016)

Cassie dijo:


> La chica se ve que muy bien no está y seguramente, como suele pasar con este tipo de personas, ha ido a elegir justo al tipo de chico que menos le conviene. Porque eso de pasar las navidades separados cuando ya se comparte hogar me parece un poco hardcore, si uno decide vivir con alguien es que está seguro de querer pasar mucho tiempo, y en especial los momentos importantes, con esa persona.
> 
> A mí me parece muy bien lo del espacio, pero creo que eso se aplica más en cosas tipo hobbies, no en celebraciones o problemas familiares, en ese caso lo que debería salir de ti, si la quieres, es acompañarla, más sabiendo que es una persona frágil e insegura...
> 
> Yo creo que ella tiene miedo porque percibe que tu nivel de compromiso es menor y no para de ponerte "pruebas" como para intentar reafirmarse o recibir tu atención.



Sin duda de haber pensado un poquito en estas cosas me hubieran hecho repensar el hecho de haberme ido a vivir con ella tan pronto. Pero como ella estaba tan mal en casa de sus padres decidimos dar el paso.

---------- Post added 16-dic-2016 at 14:14 ----------




koinskyy dijo:


> Búscate a una mujer que sea positiva y alegre. Menos mal que todavía no hay niños de por medio.



Eso es lo que le digo... que por qué no deja de pensar tanto y se pone un poco mas positiva. Que la vida son dos dias hombre...


----------



## Sr.Mojón (16 Dic 2016)

En breve tus fines de semana se van a convertir en un infierno. Llegará el lunes y empezarás a plantearte mientras conduces al trabajo cómo cojones puede ser que tengas más ganas de llegar al curro que de que llegue el fin de semana.

Después llegará la fase en que, cada vez que metas la llave en la cerradura de tu casa, te entren pensamientos fugaces de sacarla y largarte lo más lejos posible. Querrás buscar un alquiler o algún otro domicilio propio en el que te sientas realmente seguro, que sea tu propio castillo. Un lugar que puedas considerar realmente tranquilo. Tu propio refugio.

Si eres especialmente tonto o idealista, intentarás sustituir ese dolor que sentirás con descendencia. Es entonces cuando tu vida se convertirá, ya no en un infierno, sino en una especie de penitencia diseñada por el olimpo de los Dioses ociosos cuando desean castigar especialmente a algún ser miserable.

Supongo que te preguntarás cómo he llegado a ser capaz de escribir todo este texto...al igual que supongo que inmediatamente después habrás sido capaz de alcanzar una respuesta correcta gracias a la navaja de Ockham.


----------



## George A (16 Dic 2016)

cesard dijo:


> Aquí hay 3 puntos:
> 
> 1.-......



Este madahfakah sabe de lo que habla. cuando empiezan las quejas por cosas nimias es expresión de algo que se está cociendo más profundo. A un hombre de verdad no se le tocan los huevos de esa forma, tratan de ganarse su aprobación, no poner pruebas una detrás de otra para confirmar que es un beta.

o la pones firme sin pasar por alto ninguna de sus imbecilidad e infantilismos o huye. te está despreciando porque eres un hombre que caen el juego de un niño en vez de dominarlo. Es más hasta yo estoy sintiendo repulsa de lo beta que eres. Estás en una fase muy avanzada de betificación no sé si tiene remedio.


----------



## albordedeunataque (16 Dic 2016)

Funciovago dijo:


> las nuevas generaciones no sbeis lo q es una pareja... y sucde tanto a varones como a hembras... si no qieres formar una vida jnto a ella pa q te juntas?
> 
> es muy infantil eso de... tengo pareja pero sigo qdando con mis amigas cada 2x3 y sigo con la misma vida de soltera solo q con pareja...
> 
> no digo que haya q estar juntos 24 horas al día, pero lo q pretenden muchas personas de estar en pareja manteniendo la misma vida q de solteros...mal



O una de dos: Las relaciones de pareja son para gente con poco que perder y con una vida bastante aburrida que quiere estar con alguien para añadir emocion a sus vidas o... todavia no me ha llegado el momento de "hacerme mayor". 

Ninguna relación compensará que deje de ver a mi familia un dia a la semana, eso solo lo haría por cuestion de necesidad.


----------



## Funciovago (16 Dic 2016)

albordedeunataque dijo:


> O una de dos: Las relaciones de pareja son para gente con poco que perder y con una vida bastante aburrida que quiere estar con alguien para añadir emocion a sus vidas o... todavia no me ha llegado el momento de "hacerme mayor".
> 
> Ninguna relación compensará que deje de ver a mi familia un dia a la semana, eso solo lo haría por cuestion de necesidad.



nadie dice q dejes de verla pero lo normal es hacerlo los dos juntos

es lo qhan dicho arriba, no tienes asumido q tu nueva familia ahora es otra, tu pareja... vamos q tas muy enmdrao, es una putada pero mira, muchos hemos tenido q dejar de ver a nuestra fmilia por trabajo por ejemplo, q remedio, pues esto igual

si quieres tenerlo todo enla vida no tendras nada, tienes que elegir, no dejar e ver a tu familia pero si priorizar a tu nueva familia,


----------



## albordedeunataque (16 Dic 2016)

Funciovago dijo:


> nadie dice q dejes de verla pero lo normal es hacerlo los dos juntos



Lo estoy flipando, ahora resulta que hay que hacer todo juntos? Es que llega un domingo y no me puedo ir a la montaña como solia hacer porque como es domingo hay que estar en familia?


----------



## fuckencia (16 Dic 2016)

Secuestrado y Funcivago han dado en el clavo.

Tu no quieres ormar una familia , quieres una compañera de piso y follamiga.
Se honesto, por ambos , y díselo , que oyes igual acepta.

Por otra parte , hacer cosas porque tu familia o la suya así lo tienen estipulado , tradicionalizado o lo que sea , es de inmaduros y gente dependiente.
Cuando abandonas el nido de familia origen , es con la familia que estás formando con la que tienes que establecer pactos, tradiciones y demás .
En tu nueva familia mandáis vosotros , no tu mami o tu suegra.


----------



## Perturbado (16 Dic 2016)

Sal corriendo. La tuya esta mas loca que las demás. 

Y sabes que en el futuro irá a peor.


----------



## ñandú iracundo (16 Dic 2016)

Me he reido mucho con tu relato. Creo que deberías casarte con ella. Eso lo solucionará todo.


----------



## Funciovago (16 Dic 2016)

puedes hacer lo q qieras pero vamos, yo solo he visto q fncionen ese tipo de cosas cuando solo hay una familia relativamente cerca, como esten las dos familias malo, vais a estar smpre pelenado...

por ejemplo mi hermano, vive en francia y como alli esta solo la familia de su mujer no tienen problema y lo tratansuper bien, pero si nosotros estuvieramos alli tambien seria un problema, pq estarian siempre discuitiendo si ir a un sitio u otro

juntarse es para formar una familia no pra pasar una vida de ocio,,,, y si quieres una vida de ocio has hecho el gilipollas juntndote con una mujer, son lo mas aburrido q ai y te va a tocar a ti siempre llevar la iniciativa


----------



## Ikkyu (16 Dic 2016)

Si te has independizado con tu pareja es para emprender un nuevo proyecto aparte de por la intimidad que os confiere, si estás pensando en tener hijos algún dia mejor alejate de ella porque
si es como dices que es, y encima te resulta ya casi un infierno convivir y llevais 6 meses.. No quiero imaginar cuando lleguen retoños... Porque no nos engañemos, despues del noviazgo y vivir juntos, es el siguiente paso

O cortas de raiz su comportamiento haciendola ver que tiene que cambiar, o te piras


----------



## Xequinfumfa (16 Dic 2016)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> En breve tus fines de semana se van a convertir en un infierno. Llegará el lunes y empezarás a plantearte mientras conduces al trabajo cómo cojones puede ser que tengas más ganas de llegar al curro que de que llegue el fin de semana.
> 
> Después llegará la fase en que, cada vez que metas la llave en la cerradura de tu casa, te entren pensamientos fugaces de sacarla y largarte lo más lejos posible. Querrás buscar un alquiler o algún otro domicilio propio en el que te sientas realmente seguro, que sea tu propio castillo. Un lugar que puedas considerar realmente tranquilo. Tu propio refugio.
> 
> ...



Lo que dice el Sr. Mojón. 

Qué te podría decir yo?...que esto no ha hecho más que empezar y que va a ir a peor. Yo llevo 11 años con la mía y estoy hasta los huevos ya, no creo que aguante ni un año más. Así que...corta ahora que estás a tiempo y no hay ni niños ni hipoteca. Tener una relación estable de pareja es maravilloso...si va bien, pero si va mal, es un puto infierno. 

Corre y no mires atrás.


----------



## Mecanosfera (16 Dic 2016)

Lo complejo de estos casos, es que no se puede determinar claramente qué es una pareja "saludable" o "normal" porque vosotros tenéis que determinar las reglas sobre las que os apetece construir vuestra relación. Cuando uno de los cónyuges empieza a argumentar con cosas como "eso es lo que hacen todas mis amigas", "eso es lo que hace la gente normal", "las parejas normales funcionan así"... mal vamos, porque tú no tienes que adaptarte a ninguna preconcepción social sobre qué es una pareja "normal". Tenéis que decidir entre ambos cuáles son las reglas de la relación, no se pueden basar simplemente en lo que opinen los vecinos o lo que se diga en "Sexo en Nueva York".

Por tu forma de hablar de ella, creo que te gusta su fragilidad y el hecho de serlo todo para ella: dices que no la dejas porque "¿qué iba a ser de ella?"... en realidad es una chica fuerte y si rompéis sobrevivirá, tenlo por seguro, y hasta es posible que rehaga su vida más fácilmente que tú....

No sé,.. yo a mis 41 años ya no estoy para sufrir por temas de pareja, en la vida hay suficientes problemas como laborales o salud, y la cuestión sentimental ha de formar parte de las cosas divertidas de la vida. Ojo porque para mucha gente "divertido" significa dramatismo, jugar al gato y al ratón, estar siempre fantaseando con dejarlo... sólo tú puedes evaluar si realmente te mola esa tensión entre vosotros (a mucha gente le mola inconscientemente tener problemas de pareja) o si estás realmente harto. En ese caso corta por lo sano, pero si descubres que lo que te mola de una pareja son esos tiras y aflojas sadomasoquistas... por lo menos disfrútalo sin autoengañarte!!!!


----------



## Ignatius (16 Dic 2016)

Típica personalidad de tía. 
Huye, insensato.


----------



## George A (16 Dic 2016)

Si en seis meses ya ha perdido la motivación de darte muestras de lo maravillosa que podría ser la vida con ella, huye. Ya no tiene intenciones de darte sus mejores caras, sólo te toca tragar mierda.

Le has tenido que dejar claro con tu conducta de Omega que no eres respetable, ya no necesita seguir agradándote, No te has hecho respetar como hombre por lo tanto ya no lucha por tu aprobación, huye insensato.

Una mujer que quiere a un hombre aunque sea de forma oportunista disfruta incluso siendo humillada por él, tiene su atención. a ti te humillan hasta por mover un mueble de mierda, no puedes seguir en ése régimen tan despreciable.

Si tú familia es importante para ti ella debería hacer algo para reforzar eso pues tendría miedo a perderte si no se amolda a ti, pero elige la vía del sometimiento sin respeto, has perdido el marco por tu lamentable conducta de hombre débil. O lo reviertes o huye.


----------



## Cui Bono (16 Dic 2016)

Puedes hacer lo que te salga de los cojones. 
Mi hermano pasa mañanas enteras con mi padre y no le vienen tocando los cojones cuando llega a casa. En la puta vida vivir en pareja ha sido aislarse de los tuyos. 

Eso sí, te la tienes que llevar a los sitios. Si te vas en la cena de Navidad es llevándotela y luego, vas a la de Año Nuevo con su familia. Eso sí que es normal. Irte de vacatas sin ella es de inmaduro. Para eso no tengas pareja y no te comprometas. 

Le dices que no tienes disponibilidad 24/365, que tu tiempo es también del resto de la familia y si te castiga o te llora, quítatela de enmedio. Esa es de las que pueden acabar diciendo que la torturas psicológicamente.


----------



## Don Pelayo (16 Dic 2016)

Tu relación te está consumiendo* literalmente*...¿Sí? ¿te estás derritiendo y convirtiendo en una especie de caldo? Por favor, hazte una autofoto antes de que te consumas del todo para verte.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (16 Dic 2016)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> En breve tus fines de semana se van a convertir en un infierno. Llegará el lunes y empezarás a plantearte mientras conduces al trabajo cómo cojones puede ser que tengas más ganas de llegar al curro que de que llegue el fin de semana.
> 
> Después llegará la fase en que, cada vez que metas la llave en la cerradura de tu casa, te entren pensamientos fugaces de sacarla y largarte lo más lejos posible. Querrás buscar un alquiler o algún otro domicilio propio en el que te sientas realmente seguro, que sea tu propio castillo. Un lugar que puedas considerar realmente tranquilo. Tu propio refugio.
> 
> ...



Por fin sabemos como el Sr. Mojon se convirtio en un taliban del Bitcoin


----------



## Badajoz (16 Dic 2016)

Me siento bastante identificado con tu situación, yo viví algo muy parecido durante 1 año de relación. En mi caso no llegué a vivir con ella, ...por eso imagino que tu situación fue como la mía pero multiplicada por 10.

Mi chica era bastante parecida a la tuya, hacía un mar de lágrimas cada vez que algo no iba como ella esperaba. Era frágil, dependiente y a mí acabó por asfixiarme.

Después de un mes rumiando, una buena mañana me levanté con fuerzas, hablé con ella y le expuse todas mis inquietudes. Aquello, lejos de acabar con el problema lo agravó. Llegando ella hasta el punto de decirme que se iba a suicidar si la dejaba. Con el consiguiente peso extra emocional que eso conllevaba para mí. Sentía mucha lástima por ella y me sentía aún más responsable de su estado emocional.

Una semana después de esa conversación ella suavizó su comportamiento pero yo cada vez estaba más desbordado por la situación. Hasta que finalmente me armé de valor y lo dejé definitivamente. Fue un momento horrible.

Pasado este mal trago, ¡magia! Tres semanas después ella ya estaba con otro chico, alto, guapo y maravilloso  De esto han pasado ya unos 10 años y ella ahora tiene dos larvitas y una brillante hipoteca con el otro.

Con esto quiero decirte que nadie se muere por amor, ella se repondrá más rápidamente de lo que piensas si decides terminar.

Es evidente que estás desbordado; el hecho de que sientas miedo antes de entrar en casa es horrible. Tu casa debería ser tu Santuario, tu remanso de paz, tu lugar de paz y bienestar más supremo.


----------



## Hacendado (16 Dic 2016)

Sólo tienes una opción viable. Hacer lo que creas que esta bien, independientemente de lo que piense ella. Si sigues por ese camino al final vais a acabar viviendo una vida que no queréis los dos cada vez más aislados y al final uno de los dos terminará la relación, normalmente ella, con la habitual y conocida liana.

Si la quieres y te importa, tienes que imponerte, ser duro pero justo, mano de hierro en guante de terciopelo. 

Eso sí, lo de la nochevieja lo veo justo, tendrás que elegir una de las dos noches claro, ahí si que tienes que sacrificar.

Y ten cuidado, el perfil que explicas es el típico que te aleja de todo el mundo (gente del trabajo, amigos, familia, todo) para luego darte la patada echándote la culpa encima.


----------



## Ellis Wyatt (16 Dic 2016)




----------



## Fuego azul (16 Dic 2016)

albordedeunataque dijo:


> Ella cuando vivia con sus padres habia meses que no se hablaba con su madre, ahora son uña y carne, pero me lo como yo.



Espero no necesites que te la evaluen en un consulta psiquiatrica para darte cuenta que ese tipo vinculos son toxicos, sino es con la madre, es con el novio o pareja


----------



## fuckencia (16 Dic 2016)

Fuego azul dijo:


> Espero no necesites que te la evaluen en un consulta psiquiatrica para darte cuenta que ese tipo vinculos son toxicos, sino es con la madre, es con el novio o pareja



que la chavala está chotis sí , vale
Pero él que se lo haga mirar , que tampoco salió mucho de las faldas de la madre (o similar)

es como esta gente que tiene un fío y dicen que su vida no tiene porqué cambiar , que van a seguir haciendo lo mismo
Y efectivamente les ves haciendo el mismo ridiculo en los bares , pero con el guaje en la sillita , a las doce la noche sin amamantar y dormido


----------



## El TITO KROSKO (16 Dic 2016)

NEUROSIS DE LA TRANSFERENCIA.
Son 50 eypos. De nada taluec.


----------



## robergarc (16 Dic 2016)

Como ya han dicho antes, si en apenas unos mensajes ya ha conseguido usted caernos mal a casi todos nosotros, cuánto desprecio acumulará ya ella.

Su relación fracasará. Por culpa de ambos. Tenemos claro, a tenor de lo que usted nos dice, cómo es ella. Lo asombroso es que también cómo es usted. 

Y no nos ha gustado, aun contandolo usted, ni a nosotros.


----------



## Schwyz (16 Dic 2016)

Menudo tocho inútil, vacío y deprimente.

Lo único que cuentas es la triste vida de dos personas que están juntas por no estar solas pero no se gustan ni se quieren ni ná de ná. 

La típìca pareja viejuna de arroz pasado donde todo es forzado y fingido.

Da lo mismo lo que hagas o dejes de hacer porque no sale de ti ni de ella. Todo es mentira. Dan muy mal rollo este tipo de parejas de ahora. Esa frialdad, ese egoísimo, ese follar y nada más, esos pisos zulo sin hijos ni amor ni fotos familiares. Ese rollo de los amiguitos en tíos tan mayores que parecen maricones con barba. Y lo cascadas y gastadas que llegan ellas.

The horror. The horror.


----------



## The number of de beast (16 Dic 2016)

albordedeunataque dijo:


> De toda la vida en casa de mi familia materna se ha celebrado muy mucho las navidades, y es una época del año que particularmente me gusta. Mi abuela tiene casi 90 años y quien sabe cuantas mas celebraremos así. Le planteo lo importante que es para mi pasar estas navidades (solo las dos noches de las que hablo) con mi abuela y mi familia, que ella tambien venga si quiere, pero que entiendo que tambien quiera estar con sus padres (ellos solo lo celebran 3 en la familia y segun ella es muy triste)... Enfado monumental, se pone a llorar en el bar "Yo quiero pasarlo contigo" "Habiamos hablado de pasar la navidad con tu familia y fin de año con la mia" Y tiene razón: Pero hace semanas cuando me lo planteó se me puso un nudo en la garganta de pensar que ya nunca celebraría un fin de año en el pueblo, como toda la vida. "Estamos como casados, ya no somos simples novios, no podemos hacer esas cosas por separado": No estamos casados, pero yo lo soy todo para ella.



Esto es una cagada muy seria por su parte, y que solo a usted le corresponde corregir.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (16 Dic 2016)

Badajoz dijo:


> Una semana después de esa conversación ella suavizó su comportamiento pero yo cada vez estaba más desbordado por la situación. Hasta que finalmente me armé de valor y lo dejé definitivamente. Fue un momento horrible.
> 
> Pasado este mal trago, ¡magia! Tres semanas después ella ya estaba con otro chico, alto, guapo y maravilloso  De esto han pasado ya unos 10 años y ella ahora tiene dos larvitas y una brillante hipoteca con el otro.



Me parto la caja de como son las tías

:XX::XX:


----------



## Cuqui (16 Dic 2016)

cesard dijo:


> Me parto la caja de como son las tías
> 
> :XX::XX:



Uno no puede creerse ese tipo de comportamientos cuando los lee. A todos nos ha ocurrido hasta que nos ha tocado. :XX:


----------



## euromelon (16 Dic 2016)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Lo que dice el Sr. Mojón.
> 
> Qué te podría decir yo?...que esto no ha hecho más que empezar y que va a ir a peor. Yo llevo 11 años con la mía y estoy hasta los huevos ya, no creo que aguante ni un año más. Así que...corta ahora que estás a tiempo y no hay ni niños ni hipoteca. Tener una relación estable de pareja es maravilloso...si va bien, pero si va mal, es un puto infierno.
> 
> Corre y no mires atrás.




Tu desde el momento que no vistw la final dw champions quedaste como omega total xd



Ignatius dijo:


> Típica personalidad de tía.
> Huye, insensato.



Intentando llevarlo a tu terreno eh? Jajaja


----------



## zumo (16 Dic 2016)

Ahora que llegan las navidades, si yo fuera tú, me gustaría conocer mejor a sus padres y el tipo de personas que son. Pasar una larga velada juntos. Van a ser personas con las que te tocará arrimar. Si no hay feeling, lo veo negro.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (16 Dic 2016)

euromelon dijo:


> Tu desde el momento que no vistw la final dw champions quedaste como omega total xd




Tiene ustec razón. Y pipero. No me falta de ná.


----------



## Ilmac_borrado (16 Dic 2016)

conozco a una tia que es asi, y esta buenisima, quizas de las tia mas guapas que te puedes echar a la cara, en su dia me tiro la caña dos dias seguidos, me dijo decia de comer en su casa y cuando ibamos a tener una cita, yo pase esque no tenia ni mi movil, me decia que seria el unico que no lo querria, montaba unos espectaculos de la ostia, mala persona e hija de puta, Que personaja, si te pilla una e esas te desctroza rapido.


----------



## euromelon (16 Dic 2016)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Tiene ustec razón. Y pipero. No me falta de ná.



Podria ser peor podrias ser maricon como jota


----------



## Hobbesiano (16 Dic 2016)

Pues no sé....yo desde luego te envidio me encantaría tener a mi lado una mujer que quisiera compartir tanto conmigo, pero si no eres capaz de ver la suerte que tienes, casi que déjala ella tiene derecho a ser feliz.


----------



## Bestiaju (16 Dic 2016)

Pues los siento por tí, pero te mereces todo lo que te pase.

Eres una vergüenza para tu sexo y un calzonazos de los que hacen época.

Que mierda es esa de ir a remolque de ella. Que si ella dice, que si ella hace.... pero ¿Quien cojones lleva los pantalones? Porque si es tu novia entonces ponte vaselina y no te quejes.

Leí hasta donde dices que te pones a limpiar los domingos con la música y tal... ¿Pero tu que cojones eres? ¿Tienes un mínimo de amor propio? ¿Tambien de pones cofia en la cabeza y un delantal? Despues de eso que tia te va a respetar, pues claro que te putea so omegazo de los cojones....

Anda y que te zurzan.


----------



## Romeo Montague (16 Dic 2016)

¿Consumiendo literalmente? ¿Literalmente?

Te mereces eso y más.


----------



## birdland (16 Dic 2016)

Lea el texto que ha escrito . Varias veces .

Visualice su vida dentro de unos años , como será su futuro. ......


----------



## Asturies (16 Dic 2016)

Yo viví una situación parecida. Vivía fuera de Asturias -de donde soy oriundo- con una antigua novia cuando un viernes de primavera en el trayecto de vuelta a casa desde el trabajo recibo una llamada de teléfono de mis padres comunicándome la muerte de mi abuelo por parte materna.
Al llegar a casa le conté a mi pareja lo que había ocurrido y me puse a buscar la forma más rápida de volver a Asturias para asistir al entierro y, sobre todo, acompañar a mis padres. Para mi sorpresa, en vez de ayudarme, mi entoces novia, comenzó a llorar histerica y a echarme en cara que la iba a dejar sola todo el fin de semana por ir "a una mierda de entierro" (sic). Todo ello sin haberla excluido explícitamente del viaje pues daba por supuesto que viajaríamos ambos para acudir al funeral. 
Yo no podía dar crédito a la actitud de la susodicha, al menos en un primer momento. Cuando me cercioré que no se trataba de ninguna broma de mal gusto y después de asegurarme un medio de transporte para volver a mi tierra, le dije que si no tenía intención de acompañarme que esperaba no encontrarla en casa a mi regreso.

Al final no me acompañó, y a mi regreso aún continuaba en la casa. Ella creyó que le había soltado un farol en lo que concernía a nuestra relación y trató de actuar como si no hubiera pasado nada. Antes de terminar aquella semana ya no vivía conmigo.

Lo que quiero ejemplificar con esta anecdota, es que si ella es incapaz de comprender que para ti es importante pasar dos fechas señaladas con tu abuela -teniendo muchas probabilidades de ser la última vez que puedas hacerlo dada su avanzada edad-, lo que te esta diciendo es que quiere una mascota, no una pareja. Tu mismo.


----------



## Malthus (16 Dic 2016)

Hazme caso, mándala a la mierda ahora que todavía estás a tiempo, si no lo haces, te arrepentirás. 

Enviado desde Tapatalk


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Dic 2016)

Acabas de entender lo que significa empezar una relación seria con una mujer e irte a vivir con ella. Y encima está en los 30, con los que su reloj biológico debe estar dando palmas.

Por otro lado hay cosas con las que no estoy de acuerdo contigo:

*"Dia si y dia no llega a casa con movidas del curro. Que si me han hecho el vacio, que si esta me ha dicho no se que, que vaya mierda que no me han pagado esto que me prometieron (siempre se lo pagan finalmente) y se hunde. Y ahí estoy yo para relativizarlo todo y irnos a tomar unas cerves donde acabamos animandonos. Pero me consume."*

Eso es una pareja tío. Si no te lo cuenta a ti, ¿a quien se lo va a contar? Y si tú de verdad quisieras estar con ella te importaría lo que te dice.

---------- Post added 16-dic-2016 at 23:38 ----------

*Imaginate que estas limpiando la casa un domingo por la mañana, estas contento, con la musica puesta... Ves que ella se dispone a tirar un mueble que estaba guardado en el altillo. Lo saca. Lo ves. Lo arrimas a la puerta. Acabas de limpiar el baño... ves que empieza a dejar de contestarte... empieza hacer cosas raras y a hacerte ver que no la estas ayudando... "SIEMPRE tengo que ser yo la que se le ocurre hacer estas cosas", a lo que respondo yo "bueno tranqui, venga vamos a hacerlo y ya está, te ayudo"... Ella se hunde: "Es que me lo tengo que comer yo todo" "Es que te lo tengo que decir todo" (El dichoso mueble estaba ahi porque era para una amiga que ese dia ya le ha dicho que no lo va a querer, se lo digo... cae en que tengo razón, pero la mecha ya la tiene encendida). Empieza a llorar: "A lo mejor tengo que ir a un psicologo a que me ayude a gestionar mi emociones"*

En temas de limpieza y orden a los tíos nos la suele sudar bastante mientras que ellas son neuróticas totales. Lo quieren ahora y ya. Ahí sí que tienes que hacerle ver que lo que para ella es desorden para ti no lo es.

---------- Post added 16-dic-2016 at 23:40 ----------

*De toda la vida en casa de mi familia materna se ha celebrado muy mucho las navidades, y es una época del año que particularmente me gusta. Mi abuela tiene casi 90 años y quien sabe cuantas mas celebraremos así. Le planteo lo importante que es para mi pasar estas navidades (solo las dos noches de las que hablo) con mi abuela y mi familia, que ella tambien venga si quiere, pero que entiendo que tambien quiera estar con sus padres (ellos solo lo celebran 3 en la familia y segun ella es muy triste)... Enfado monumental, se pone a llorar en el bar "Yo quiero pasarlo contigo" "Habiamos hablado de pasar la navidad con tu familia y fin de año con la mia" Y tiene razón: Pero hace semanas cuando me lo planteó se me puso un nudo en la garganta de pensar que ya nunca celebraría un fin de año en el pueblo, como toda la vida. "Estamos como casados, ya no somos simples novios, no podemos hacer esas cosas por separado": No estamos casados, pero yo lo soy todo para ella.*

Aquí ella tiene razón.

A mí me da la impresión que de la relación a ti solo te interesa el folleteo y ella no te importa lo más mínimo.

---------- Post added 16-dic-2016 at 23:42 ----------




2=0 dijo:


> Cada uno en su casa y diox en la de todos.
> 
> O la dejas o acabarás con una enfermedad grave, tu verás.



Está claro que el chaval con 30 años es todavía muy inmaduro para este tipo de relaciones y que acabará cogiendo la puerta porque no ha entendido que su vida ha cambiado.

---------- Post added 16-dic-2016 at 23:44 ----------




secuestrado dijo:


> Tu problema es que tu te piensas que te has ido a convivir con tu follamiga mientras que ella ve en ti a la persona con quien quiere formar una familia. Es un concepto que no todo el mundo entiende, que la persona que elijes para ello es ya TU familia y no puedes ir y pirarte porque si como si la otra persona fuera un pegote, como si dijeras "si, vivimos juntos y eso, pero tu alli detras de esa linea y yo aqui". Si ambos entendeis esa forma de _relacion _pues estupendo, pero si no es asi pasa esto.
> 
> Para mi mi mujer y mis hijos son ahora MI familia, yo no contemplo ir a pasar las navidades por un lado y ella por otro, ni vacaciones por un lado y ella por otro, lo miio es suyo y lo suyo es mio. Pues vaya mierda de familia seria . Eso de "yo me piro, tu vente si quieres"... suena a "me importas un carajo, si quires venirte conmigo tampoco te voy a decir que no". O sea, que si, que vivis juntos y eso..pero ya esta. Entonces en este sentido es comprensible que ella se sienta así. Ojo, diria lo mismo si la misconcepcion fuera en el sentido contrario.
> 
> Todo tu mensaje transmite "coño, porque no hace ella lo que quiera y yo lo que quiera y me deja en paz". Vamos, que tu veras, pero yo eso lo veo si quieres una relacion de compañeros de piso o algo asi, con derecho a roce, pero desde luego no es una "relacion".



Sastamente. Para él es como si acabara de salir de casamami y estuviera en un piso de estudiantes mientras que ella tiene muy claro que quiere que eso sea para largo plazo.

---------- Post added 16-dic-2016 at 23:46 ----------




koinskyy dijo:


> Búscate a una mujer que sea positiva y alegre. Menos mal que todavía no hay niños de por medio.



Con 30 años las chicas "positivas y alegres" o están ya cogidas o tienen una maleta emocional de toneladas.


----------



## The number of de beast (17 Dic 2016)

Asturies dijo:


> Yo viví una situación parecida. Vivía fuera de Asturias -de donde soy oriundo- con una antigua novia cuando un viernes de primavera en el trayecto de vuelta a casa desde el trabajo recibo una llamada de teléfono de mis padres comunicándome la muerte de mi abuelo por parte materna.
> Al llegar a casa le conté a mi pareja lo que había ocurrido y me puse a buscar la forma más rápida de volver a Asturias para asistir al entierro y, sobre todo, acompañar a mis padres. Para mi sorpresa, en vez de ayudarme, mi entoces novia, comenzó a llorar histerica y a echarme en cara que la iba a dejar sola todo el fin de semana por ir "a una mierda de entierro" (sic). Todo ello sin haberla excluido explícitamente del viaje pues daba por supuesto que viajaríamos ambos para acudir al funeral.
> Yo no podía dar crédito a la actitud de la susodicha, al menos en un primer momento. Cuando me cercioré que no se trataba de ninguna broma de mal gusto y después de asegurarme un medio de transporte para volver a mi tierra, le dije que si no tenía intención de acompañarme que esperaba no encontrarla en casa a mi regreso.
> 
> ...



Claro...... y si la abuela termina viviendo hasta los 95 años le contamos año tras año a nuestra pareja que ni ella ni su familia pintan nada ante el deseo nuestro de estar con nuestra abuelita. ::

Nada que ver con su caso, con el que estoy totalmente de acuerdo en que hay que despachar a semejante individua.


----------



## secuestrado (17 Dic 2016)

Asturies dijo:


> Yo viví una situación parecida. Vivía fuera de Asturias -de donde soy oriundo- con una antigua novia cuando un viernes de primavera en el trayecto de vuelta a casa desde el trabajo recibo una llamada de teléfono de mis padres comunicándome la muerte de mi abuelo por parte materna.
> Al llegar a casa le conté a mi pareja lo que había ocurrido y me puse a buscar la forma más rápida de volver a Asturias para asistir al entierro y, sobre todo, acompañar a mis padres. Para mi sorpresa, en vez de ayudarme, mi entoces novia, comenzó a llorar histerica y a echarme en cara que la iba a dejar sola todo el fin de semana por ir "a una mierda de entierro" (sic). Todo ello sin haberla excluido explícitamente del viaje pues daba por supuesto que viajaríamos ambos para acudir al funeral.
> Yo no podía dar crédito a la actitud de la susodicha, al menos en un primer momento. Cuando me cercioré que no se trataba de ninguna broma de mal gusto y después de asegurarme un medio de transporte para volver a mi tierra, le dije que si no tenía intención de acompañarme que esperaba no encontrarla en casa a mi regreso.
> 
> ...



Pero es que lo que tu cuentas es precisamente el caso en que ella deberia haberte acompañado. O sea, lo que le estas diciendo a este chico es que él deberia haber ido con ella en vez de quedarse a ver la tele o quedar con el amigo de turno. Vamos, yo lo veo asi. Lo de la "mierda de entierro" es feisimo. Cuando se murio la abuela de mi entonces novia, yo fui al entierro e incluso me ofrecí a llevar el feretro al cementerio por las calles (cosas de por alli). Vamos, lo hice por mi mujer, aunque yo apenas la conocía y ni siquiera soy religioso. Por respeto. 

Aunque algunos ya lo han apuntado, a mi todo eso del "espacio" y esas cosas me suena infantil pero bueno. Si te vas con tu novia a vivir, mas vale que las cosas esten claras desde el principio. Pero es que algunos piensan que irse a vivir con la novia (o novio) es como vivir en casamami que entras y sales cuando quieres sin decir nada te vas con los amigotes o amigotas pero follas mas. Para eso te quedas soltero y en casa de tus padres o en tu propia casa no? De hecho conozco casos de parejas que llevando años "juntos" deciden no vivir juntos y seguir cada uno en su casa. Como los novios adolescentes. Si dos personas viven juntas es porque tienen un proyecto, a no ser que los dos esten de acuerdo en otra cosa, pero lo normal es lo primero. Ahora bien, si uno se va pensando que va a ser como en casa mami y el otro piensa que ahora la cosa ya va de construir algo entre los dos...pues mal asunto. Lo que tiene que preguntarse este forero es qué es lo que quiere de ella y si coinciden ambos.

Esto no quita para pensar que la respectiva tenga una personalidad debil de las tipicas que necesitan sustento de alguien. Que tambien.


----------



## HARLEY66 (17 Dic 2016)

albordedeunataque dijo:


> Me da mucha pena ella y la quiero mucho. Tengo un dolor en el pecho que no me deja pensar claro. Hemos pasados millones de momentos geniales pero esto lo está ahogando todo. Yo me siento sin energia y pienso en los dias que puedo ir a otro lado varias horas como una liberación. No quiero llegar a estar en un callejón sin salida: Podria dejarlo todo e irme, pero que sería de ella? Ella tiene un problema de autoestima gigante, tiene muy pocas amigas y siempre tiene problemas en todos los trabajos. Es orgullosa y si tiene razon lo dirá, pero en el fondo ella lo unico que quiere es estar agusto y ser feliz. Lo desea con todo el alma, pero no puede. Es como un motor que se cala antes de encenderse... y no lo intento, mi aspiracion con ella es que ella sea feliz. Su sonrisa es mi luz. Se lo toma todo muy en serio, busca el significado de los chistes en vez de simplemente reirse.
> 
> Desde fuera somos la relación perfecta. Pero desde dentro yo me noto sin nada de energía. No es normal que muchos dias me coma la ansiedad antes de llegar a casa porque no se qué me encontraré. Ella cuando vivia con sus padres habia meses que no se hablaba con su madre, ahora son uña y carne, pero me lo como yo.
> 
> Quizá no esté preparado para esto.



Hay una canción de Serrat que dice " Me gusta todo de ti, menos tú"
Aplícate el cuento y huye sin mirar atrás.


----------



## Amstrad (17 Dic 2016)

Solo te daré un consejo: retoma tu cerveza de los viernes con los amigos aunque sea una vez al mes o será algo de lo que te arrepentirás y mucho en el futuro.


----------



## zumo (17 Dic 2016)

Amstrad dijo:


> Solo te daré un consejo: retoma tu cerveza de los viernes con los amigos aunque sea una vez al mes o será algo de lo que te arrepentirás y mucho en el futuro.



Tomar la cerveza solo con los amigos, una vez al mes, nadie lo está poniendo en negativo. Lo que no es normal es exigirlo como un derecho y a menudo. De ellas, digo lo mismo, y de las divorciadas con hijos, igual.

Una amiga, casada con hijos pequeños, el marido se va con los amigos, todos los sábados por la noche. Ella no trabaja y a callar. 

Yo tuve un problema parecido con mi ex. Hasta que descubrí que primero estaba lo que decía su madre y sus hermanos. No acompañó el ataúd con los otros hombres. Según su madre y él, ellos eran perfectos. Claro.


----------



## xyv1 (17 Dic 2016)

HABER si va a ser una vampiresa emocional de esas


----------



## HARLEY66 (17 Dic 2016)

xyv1 dijo:


> HABER si va a ser una vampiresa emocional de esas



haber....haber.....


----------



## Asurbanipal (17 Dic 2016)

*Huye de esa chica ahora que aún no hay churumbeles ni matrimonio de por medio. *

Te tiene cogido por los huevos emocionales, eres un beta y ella lo sabe. Aún estás a tiempo de huir de tu novia chantajista emocional. 

Pega una patada en los problemas que comentas y actúa de una puta vez!!


----------



## Ignacio Aldecoa (17 Dic 2016)

Típico comentario de inmaduro con miedo al compromiso y que pretende ser un peter pan con los huevos negros. Luego , eso sí, mucho criticar el mundo moderno, los carruseles y demás conceptos infantiloides.

Si te juntas con una mujer , esa es tu verdadera familia y los hijos que tengáis.


----------



## MI6 (17 Dic 2016)

No, no se reboza en sus traumas, te manipula !!!!

Esa historia me es familiar, tienes que encontrar una pareja con la cual sea ella la que pierda y se adapte, no tu. Eso del equilibrio es muy bonito, pero jamás, y digo JAMAS, se cumple, y esto lo sabe cualquier con experiencia. 

Porque cuando es ella la que lleva la voz cantante, te va a machacar poniendo excusas baratas. Ellas de ninguna forma pueden llevar la batuta. Hay muchos hombres hijos de puta y crueles, pero ellas no saben ser de otra manera. Ni siquiera se arrepienten de nada, nunca, va en su biología, ni siquiera se las puede culpar.

---------- Post added 17-dic-2016 at 14:50 ----------




albordedeunataque dijo:


> Una residencia que me tengo que comer cada 3 domingos por la tarde y ver un panorama totalmente desolador antes de que llegue el lunes.



Tu estas loco. Vamos no jodas, de 2 putos días libres que tengo no paso uno en una residencia ni aunque me fusilen. Tu verás lo que haces con tu vida, pero lo que cuentas desde luego no es ni medio normal.


----------



## golden graham (17 Dic 2016)

Mira tio todas las mujeres son un coñazo pero al menos algunas lo disimulan al principio.
No es tu caso, la tuya es un coñazo desde el minuto uno. El hecho de que estes con ella es un misterio que escapa a mi comprensión.
Los casados del foro te van a comentar que tiene que ser asi una relacion porque aspiran a que estes igual de jodido que ellos. Les molesta que haya gente que despues del curro se pueda tomar unas cervezas viendo un partido de futbol con los colegas mientras ellos tienen que estar escuchando las mierdas de la foca de su mujer.


----------



## edefakiel (17 Dic 2016)

Estar con una mujer por lástima es uno de los peores errores que puede cometer un hombre. Te vas a arrepentir y mucho si sigues con esta relación.


----------



## malibux (17 Dic 2016)

A mi por lo que cuenta me parece una loca del coño.

Si tienes dudas a los 6 meses ya, huye. Yo lo hice (era bastante más normal que la chica de la que hablas) y no me arrepiento para nada.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (17 Dic 2016)

Asturies dijo:


> Yo viví una situación parecida. Vivía fuera de Asturias -de donde soy oriundo- con una antigua novia cuando un viernes de primavera en el trayecto de vuelta a casa desde el trabajo recibo una llamada de teléfono de mis padres comunicándome la muerte de mi abuelo por parte materna.
> Al llegar a casa le conté a mi pareja lo que había ocurrido y me puse a buscar la forma más rápida de volver a Asturias para asistir al entierro y, sobre todo, acompañar a mis padres. Para mi sorpresa, en vez de ayudarme, mi entoces novia, comenzó a llorar histerica y a echarme en cara que la iba a dejar sola todo el fin de semana por ir "a una mierda de entierro" (sic). Todo ello sin haberla excluido explícitamente del viaje pues daba por supuesto que viajaríamos ambos para acudir al funeral.
> Yo no podía dar crédito a la actitud de la susodicha, al menos en un primer momento. Cuando me cercioré que no se trataba de ninguna broma de mal gusto y después de asegurarme un medio de transporte para volver a mi tierra, le dije que si no tenía intención de acompañarme que esperaba no encontrarla en casa a mi regreso.
> 
> ...



A vosotros lo que os pasó fue esto, tal cual. Hasta en el ejemplo es idéntico:

El instinto asociativo de las circunstancias al hombre en la mujer


----------



## Henry Hill (17 Dic 2016)

Éste hilo es un gran detector de payfants


----------



## spektro (17 Dic 2016)

Solo decirte que ella no va a cambiar (a mejor quiero decir) a peor seguro. Cuanto más alargues la relación más sufrirás. Ella es manipuladora-victimista cum laude.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (17 Dic 2016)

Ignacio Aldecoa dijo:


> Típico comentario de inmaduro con miedo al compromiso y que pretende ser un peter pan con los huevos negros. Luego , eso sí, mucho criticar el mundo moderno, los carruseles y demás conceptos infantiloides.
> 
> Si te juntas con una mujer , esa es tu verdadera familia y los hijos que tengáis.



Unos cojones. Mi familia será todo aquel con quien establezca vínculos afectivos de sangre, pero que me trate además con respeto, complicidad y cariño.

Así que no, mi familia nunca puede ser la primera loca del coño que cruce por el dintel de la puerta, por muchos pajaritos que se haya hecho en la cabeza.


----------



## CobraSensei (17 Dic 2016)

Si fuera al revés, a eso se le llamaría maltrato psicológico.

Lo he leido mas o menos todo. Yo creo que tu no estas preparado para una relación con esa chica, que dicho sea de paso, te va a causar problemas de viogen con total seguridad.

Dejala lo mas humanamente que puedas. Viendo como es, una carta ( y un mail para que quede constancia), con tu parte de dos meses de alquiler mediante transferencia a su cuenta y desaparece de escena.

Nada de despedirse en persona porque te la juegas a lloros, discusiones y pirada de olla. Cuanto mas rapido, aseptico sea todo mejor.

---------- Post added 17-dic-2016 at 19:54 ----------




> Después de un mes rumiando, una buena mañana me levanté con fuerzas, hablé con ella y le expuse todas mis inquietudes. Aquello, lejos de acabar con el problema lo agravó. Llegando ella hasta el punto de decirme que se iba a suicidar si la dejaba. Con el consiguiente peso extra emocional que eso conllevaba para mí. Sentía mucha lástima por ella y me sentía aún más responsable de su estado emocional.



Momento de conectar el GPS en el smartphone y hablar a todas horas por el wassap... para estar localizado a todas horas para que no digan que fuiste tu quien la mato...


----------



## Bubble Boy (17 Dic 2016)

Iba a poner una parrafada pero al lado de tu texto la publicidad de Calopez anuncia unas extensiones que se llaman "Disney Princess". Nada más que decir.


----------



## Bestiaju (17 Dic 2016)

Lo estais complicando demasiado.

Simplemente una mujer NO puede marcarte el ritmo. Una mujer NO debe decirte lo que puedes o no puedes hacer. Una mujer NO debe intentar cambiarte o pretender que no seas como eres.

Da igual que sea la tia más "maravillosa" del mundo. En ese mismo momento y lugar has cambiado de casilla y categoría. Pasas a ser mascota y prescindible. No puede evitarlo ellas están configuradas así de fábrica.

Irá presionandote cada vez más. Hoy por esto, mañana por los hijos, pasado por la educación de los niños, luego la casa, más tarde las amistades. Si no cedes a la presión entonces llegarán los reproches. Serás TU el que que la maltratas, serás TU el que no se amolda a razones y serás TU el malo de toda esta historia.
Cuando te haya reducido A LA NADA. Te dará la patada en el culo porque ya no muestras por ella la pasión de antaño y ella necesita algo más.... 

Los tipos de ahora dais mucho asco la verdad.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (17 Dic 2016)

Traumas y taras mentales de proporciones biblicas

HUYE !!


----------



## Eliçabide (17 Dic 2016)

Bueno... por mi experiencia todas las mujeres son complicadas. Lo eran antes de la viogen, lo son en Arabia Saudí y lo son en Ucrania. La cosa está en que a veces se toman su tiempo para sacar lo "mejor" de sí. Y por supuesto, las hay más locas que la media. 
Mi impresión es similar a la de el compañero del 1-, 2-, 3-. Posiblemente se está vengando porque ha descubierto que no eres quien quiere que seas, su "grial". Pero, como es débil, también encuentra placer en putearte. Le proporciona una inconsciente sensación de poder. Por eso no quiere soltarte. Por desgracia, conforme cedas a más chantajes, tu valor como hombre caerá. Así que ya no le dará gustito chantajearte y, alehop, te dejará.
Qué tal es el sexo? 
Dicho sea de paso, y sin juzgarte, tampoco pareces muy preparado para bregar con una mujer.
Suerte.


----------



## Isuzu (17 Dic 2016)

Lo que viene siendo una loca del coño depresiva de manual.

Yo perdí a un hermano así. Un chaval majísimo que ahora veo una vez al año y está como desaparecido el resto del año.

Luego somos nosotros los culpables. Vamos no me jodas! Un tio se puede enfadar con un colega pero no transformalo en una obsesión de joderle para el resto de sus dias.

La complejidad de ellas es la base y causa de su infelicidad.

Ojo con los proyectos en común como compra de pisos e hijos que la vuelta atrás es complicada.

Muchas tienen estos comportamientos y encima te dirán que menganito o zutanito hace caso siempre a su mujer como un perro a su pastor. 

Esto desgasta mucho. Si no sois capaces de dejar claro esto finiquita esa relación.



Powered by Lumia W10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (17 Dic 2016)

¿Resumen? ::


----------



## Chiruja (17 Dic 2016)

Pues estas cosas van siempre a peor


----------



## Calvston Kaillón (19 Dic 2016)

has vuelto a hablar con ella?


----------



## albordedeunataque (19 Dic 2016)

Agobiado no, lo siguiente. Despues de una "tregua" de fin de semana, ayer tuve a toda su familia al completo en casa para despues tener que ir a pasar la tarde a una residencia en un pueblo cercano a Valencia a cantar villancicos con los abuelos....... Grandioso domingo.

Para mas inri ya sacaron lo del tema de navidad, dicen sus padres de ir a comer a su casa el dia de nochebuena: Sé lo que va a ser, empezar a comer a las 4 y hasta las 7 de la tarde no salir de ahí. A tomar por culo las cañas de nochebuena con los colegas. Encima me empezaré a poner nervioso con la hora y me dirá que qué prisas. Despues nos iremos al pueblo de mi madre y allí cenaremos y dormiremos y la comida de navidad la haremos tambien en el pueblo, despues a la ciudad otra vez que hemos vuelto a quedar con sus padres.

No soporto un domingo por la tarde en una residencia de ancianos, tengo 30 años y soy una persona alegre, me vuelvo de ahí como si me hubieran pegado una paliza.

Otro dato: Es hija única y sus padres no tienen mucha más familia. Nota para lo que me puedo esperar en el futuro.

Tema viajes: Cualquier viaje o fin de semana estará supeditado a si le toca o no ir a ver a sus abuelos a la residencia por lo que siempre me toca una discusión con ella si finalmente coincide, porque se lo comunican 2 dias antes. Asi que este es el percal. Desde fuera la relación es prácticamente impecable, pero a mi me está consumiendo. Ni hablar de viajes de mas de una semana: Dice que se le acaba el dinero y que no se lo puede permitir.


----------



## calzonazos (19 Dic 2016)

Ya estas tardando en mandarla a tomar por culo chaval 

toma una cancion para que te animes


Band Of Horses - The Funeral (2006) - YouTube


----------



## Manoliko (19 Dic 2016)

Osea que ellos dejan al abuelo aparcado en una residencia, se desentienden de él y van a visitarlo una vez cada tres domingos para lavar la conciencia y guardar las apariencias. ¿Y se supone que a ti te tiene que importar tantísimo el viejo?

Con lo de las navidades probablemente si tiene ella razón y deberías ceder. Una noche con la familia de cada me parece justo, otra cosa es que te quisiera obligar a pasar las dos noches con la suya.


----------



## albordedeunataque (19 Dic 2016)

Manoliko dijo:


> Osea que ellos dejan al abuelo aparcado en una residencia, se desentienden de él y van a visitarlo una vez cada tres domingos para lavar la conciencia y guardar las apariencias. ¿Y se supone que a ti te tiene que importar tantísimo el viejo?
> 
> Con lo de las navidades probablemente si tiene ella razón y deberías ceder. Una noche con la familia de cada me parece justo, otra cosa es que te quisiera obligar a pasar las dos noches con la suya.



Bueno cada 3 semanas es cuando le toca sus padres ir. 
Hace unas semanas teniamos un finde programado con unos amigos, a su madre le cambian el dia de ir a la residencia 2 dias antes del finde y zas... "Es que casi no veo a mis abuelos, es que en vez de estar con ellos voy a estar de farra con tus amigos..." y a lloriquear... 

Llegan las fiestas de mi pueblo, llevo esperandolas todo el año... Pues resulta que justo ese dia es cuando su madre cumple años, y lo celebra... y es importante que yo esté porque soy de la familia sino "no me mirarán ya igual", asi que me pierdo el mejor momento de las fiestas que es el sabado a la hora de comer...

Y asi con todo...


----------



## atracurio (19 Dic 2016)

Amargada y manipuladora. Huye mientras estés a tiempo.



La que es una amargada lo va a ser siempre. Nunca estará satisfecha y todo serán malas caras y reproches.



Tengo algún amigo en esa situación y su vida es un puto infierno. No ve posible la separación porque tiene un trabajo precario, ella no trabaja (ni tiene intención de hacerlo) y para colmo tienen una larva.



Para una mujer juntarse con un hombre es algo trivial. Para el hombre es una decisión crucial y no puede cagarla con la elección de la pareja. Además de amargarte el resto de tu vida te puede calzar un divorcio con paguita, larvas o una viogen. Mucho cuidado pues.



Ante el mínimo signo de alerta, no te la juegues: mándala a tomar por culo, ya sea por salud mental, física o económica.

Enviado desde mTalk


----------



## albordedeunataque (19 Dic 2016)

El porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> Vamos que solo estas tu y tu y tu y las necesidades de ella no te importan.



Si no me importaran ayer me hubiera quedado leyendo en casa con el frio que hacia en la calle. Pero no, me arremangué y pa la resi a oler papillas de galleta.


----------



## OvEr0n (19 Dic 2016)

Chantajes emocionales y tensar la cuerda con enfados continuos... felicidades te esta domesticando....


----------



## albordedeunataque (19 Dic 2016)

OvEr0n dijo:


> Chantajes emocionales y tensar la cuerda con enfados continuos... felicidades te esta domesticando....



Mi pregunta es... Qué tanto por ciento de los hombres casados o arrejuntados se han dejado domesticar?

Se me pone la piel de gallina porque sé que lo que dices es cierto.

Por cierto, su padre va siempre pegado a su madre. Donde va ella va el y viceversa. De hecho los hombres de su familia están bastante anulados. Las que llevan la voz cantante son ellas.


----------



## Ikkyu (19 Dic 2016)

albordedeunataque dijo:


> Mi pregunta es... Qué tanto por ciento de los hombres casados o arrejuntados se han dejado domesticar?
> 
> Se me pone la piel de gallina porque sé que lo que dices es cierto.
> 
> Por cierto, su padre va siempre pegado a su madre. Donde va ella va el y viceversa. De hecho los hombres de su familia están bastante anulados. Las que llevan la voz cantante son ellas.



Pues ya sabes, es lo que ha visto desde cría y asi creera que son las cosas, pon orden

De todas formas por lo que cuentas estais en dos puntos muy diferentes, parece que ella te ve a ti como el hombre con el que quiere estar y posiblemente tener familia mientras que tu quieees vivir con tu follamiga pero seguir con tu vida de veinteañero, que ojo, no digo que esté mal, pero vuestras aspiraciones chocan totalmente


----------



## EMPEDOCLES (19 Dic 2016)

Hechos:

1.- Persona con serios problemas de socializacion en diversos entornos. Problemas en el trabajo, problemas con amigos, problemas con la familia mas directa. Probablemente derivados de una personalidad ciclotimica y narcisista (me tiene envidia)


2.- Persona con inestabilidad emocional acusada. Pasa de la euforia al llanto por razones nimias, imposibilidad de analisis y racionalizacion de problemas y situaciones. Incapacidad de control emocional que la lleva a estados de sufrimiento acusado de forma constante e incontrolada.

3.- Falta de reconocimiento de dicha problematica usando a la pareja como mecanismo de defensa. Proyeccion en el otro de los problemas propios, culpabilizando al otro del sufrimiento propio y tratando de anular y condicionar su vida anterior. Egocentrismo patologico sin capacidad de empatia por las obligaciones y cambios en la vida y costumbres del otro que impone. Ausencia total de empatia alguna ¿como se encontrara el? Esto que le pido le afectara?.

4.- Incapacidad de compartir o dialogar, la discrepancia o autonomia del otro se interpreta como un ataque o una traicion, como un muestra de falta de amor, si bien lo que es una falta de sumision ante la dinamica controladora delirante.

5.- Ante ese escenario cuadro de ansiedad de la pareja, desasosiego, malestar e inicio de consecuencias somaticas (fisicas) en la salud del sujeto afectado psicologicamente.

Valoracion de los hechos por la pareja:

Lo paso mal pero la quiero mucho.:: Es como querer a un cancer o al prio de las vacas locas.

Conclusion: Oidos sordos a voces de advertencia, matrimonio, descendencia, deterioro imposible de la relacion, viogen, separacion, ruina economica y psicologica. 

Lo de siempre, vamos.


----------



## albordedeunataque (19 Dic 2016)

Ikkyu dijo:


> Pues ya sabes, es lo que ha visto desde cría y asi creera que son las cosas, pon orden
> 
> De todas formas por lo que cuentas estais en dos puntos muy diferentes, parece que ella te ve a ti como el hombre con el que quiere estar y posiblemente tener familia mientras que tu quieees vivir con tu follamiga pero seguir con tu vida de veinteañero, que ojo, no digo que esté mal, pero vuestras aspiraciones chocan totalmente



Yo tambien quería tener familia con ella hasta que me he ido a vivir con ella y me he dado cuenta que va a ser una vida llena de bajones por su parte, y planes bastante penosos donde la preocupación y la culpabilidad serán las batutas que nos guien. Amén de perder muchas de las cosas importantes para mi. Es brutalmente desolador irte contento una mañana a currar y por la tarde al entrar en casa que ella esté medio llorando porque no va a poder asistir a la clase de danza porque justo es el cumpleaños de mi hermano y "tengo que ir y quiero ir pero que sepas lo que estoy perdiendo" / "Ve a danza pues, no pasa nada, mi familia esas cosas las comprende" / "No, tengo que ir porque es el cumple de tu hermano" / "Vale, pero entonces ya no me repitas mas lo que te fastidia no ir a danza" / "Es que quiero que lo sepas, la danza es muy importante para mi" (y lagrimón) etc.......


----------



## estrella2009 (19 Dic 2016)

albordedeunataque dijo:


> Al poco de irnos a vivir juntos, un domingo al azar ella tenia que ir con sus padres a ver a sus abuelos a la residencia. Yo decidí quedarme ese dia descansando en casa y aprovechar para ir a ver a un amigo que hacia tiempo no veia. Inocente de mi, "los domingos son para estar con la pareja": Llegó a por la noche a casa y ni me miraba a la cara "Que vergüenza" "Mi abuelo ya no te verá de la misma manera" "mis padres lo habrán flipado...". Yo me quedé en shock y pensando en lo mala persona que debía ser para hacer ese tipo de putadas.
> 
> Tenemos alrededor de 30 años y llevamos viviendo juntos 6 meses. Yo tenia la costumbre de volver a mi lugar de origen todos los viernes por la tarde, lugar que se encuentra a 40 minutos en coche de donde trabajo. Era un gran dia porque volvia a ver a mi familia y por la noche nos juntabamos los amigos a cenar y a desfogar de toda la semana. Desde que empecé a vivir con ella eso se acabó: "Vivir juntos trae consigo un cambio de hábitos". De acuerdo, pero era "mucho" lo que podía perder bajo ese razonamiento.
> 
> ...







La convivencia es dura, por costumbres que cada persona tenemos, debemos adecuarlas a la pareja, aguantar y que te aguanten, mantener vuestro espacio vital respetando y siendo respetado

Hay que llegar a acuerdos, siempre en armonía, no debería de sobresalir uno más que otro, los dos estáis involucrados y todo siempre tiene que ser consensuado

Si esto no es así, no perdáis el tiempo, lo único que podéis conseguir es sufrir los dos y no llegar a ningún buen fin

Habla con ella, deja de tenerla miedo, si ves que ni tu ni ella vais a cambiar ni siquiera lo vais a intentar, lo mejor es dejarlo ya, cada uno por su sitio, será menos traumático si lo haces cuanto antes y no dejáis pasar más tiempo que pueda empeorar aún más la situación


----------



## atracurio (19 Dic 2016)

albordedeunataque dijo:


> Yo tambien quería tener familia con ella hasta que me he ido a vivir con ella y me he dado cuenta que va a ser una vida llena de bajones por su parte, y planes bastante penosos donde la preocupación y la culpabilidad serán las batutas que nos guien. Amén de perder muchas de las cosas importantes para mi. Es brutalmente desolador irte contento una mañana a currar y por la tarde al entrar en casa que ella esté medio llorando porque no va a poder asistir a la clase de danza porque justo es el cumpleaños de mi hermano y "tengo que ir y quiero ir pero que sepas lo que estoy perdiendo" / "Ve a danza pues, no pasa nada, mi familia esas cosas las comprende" / "No, tengo que ir porque es el cumple de tu hermano" / "Vale, pero entonces ya no me repitas mas lo que te fastidia no ir a danza" / "Es que quiero que lo sepas, la danza es muy importante para mi" (y lagrimón) etc.......





Eso lo hacen para después pasarte la cuenta.



Te lo va a recordar siempre.



Una retirada a tiempo es una victoria.

Enviado desde mTalk


----------



## San Marco_borrado (19 Dic 2016)

Mi consejo es el siguiente: 

Levantate ahora mismo, haz las maletas y largate. 

Tus proximas 4 decadas te lo agradeceran.


----------



## Malthus (19 Dic 2016)

Estas cosas no van a mejor, con los años empeoran y espérate a tener niños e hipoteca. No le des más vueltas y dale puerta ahora que estás a tiempo.

Enviado desde Tapatalk


----------



## albordedeunataque (19 Dic 2016)

Portal dijo:


> en lo bueno y en lo malo, en la salud y en la enfermedad ...
> 
> 
> a mi me gustaria tener una mujer con buen corazon , que le saliera de dentro ir a pasarse los domingos a una residencia para visitar a los abuelos
> ...



No me voy a resignar a vivir la vida de mierda que describes.


----------



## zumo (19 Dic 2016)

albordedeunataque dijo:


> No me voy a resignar a vivir la vida de mierda que describes.



Pues no lo hagas, pero tampoco juegues con las expectativas de la persona que está viviendo contigo. Si lo tienes claro, es mejor ahora, sin hijos ni hipoteca, y que tenéis juventud. Nosotros no podemos hacer el trabajo sucio por tí.


----------



## The number of de beast (19 Dic 2016)

albordedeunataque dijo:


> Bueno cada 3 semanas es cuando le toca sus padres ir.
> Hace unas semanas teniamos un finde programado con unos amigos, a su madre le cambian el dia de ir a la residencia 2 dias antes del finde y zas... "Es que casi no veo a mis abuelos, es que en vez de estar con ellos voy a estar de farra con tus amigos..." y a lloriquear...
> 
> Llegan las fiestas de mi pueblo, llevo esperandolas todo el año... Pues resulta que justo ese dia es cuando su madre cumple años, y lo celebra... y es importante que yo esté porque soy de la familia sino "no me mirarán ya igual", asi que me pierdo el mejor momento de las fiestas que es el sabado a la hora de comer...
> ...



Lo mejor va a ser dejarlo cuanto antes y no prolongar más esta agonía. Eso sí, a la próxima es mejor que le deje muy clarito desde el principio que la comída del sabado de las fiestas de su pueblo, (así como las navidades con su abuela y las cervezas con los colegas los viernes de todo el año y el día de nochebuena) son totalmente sagradas para usted y eso no se toca ni se negocia. 

Mucha suerte, que la va a necesitar con esa actitud.


----------



## albordedeunataque (19 Dic 2016)

The number of de beast dijo:


> Lo mejor va a ser dejarlo cuanto antes y no prolongar más esta agonía. Eso sí, a la próxima es mejor que le deje muy clarito desde el principio que la comída del sabado de las fiestas de su pueblo, (así como las navidades con su abuela y las cervezas con los colegas los viernes de todo el año y el día de nochebuena) son totalmente sagradas para usted y eso no se toca ni se negocia.
> 
> Mucha suerte, que la va a necesitar con esa actitud.



Cuanta menos vida tiene la gente mas feliz se es con un matrimonio. Creo que ese tipo de vida no es para mi. No estoy dispuesto a vivir con 30 años como si tuviera 50, la que está jugando con eso es ella, no yo. Como si la finalidad de la vida fuese casarse y morir...


----------



## Calvston Kaillón (19 Dic 2016)

Vas a tener huevos de dejarla?


----------



## vayaquesi (19 Dic 2016)

Otsok dijo:


> *Suena a TLP de manual*, lo unico posible es:
> 
> - Estar dispuesto a cuidarla, darle todo y pillar alguna migaja. Si aprecias tus cojones esta no será tu opción.
> 
> ...



Sí, lo primero que pensé al leer el relato es que la chica parece que tiene un TLP. No pensaba decir nada puesto que no soy médico y tampoco conozco a la chica como para hacer una afirmación tan rotunda, de todos modos veo que no soy el único que ha llegado a la misma conclusión. Tema a parte hace poco conocí a una chica con ese problema, y por eso me he informado un poco del asunto.

Yo experiencia de estar en pareja no tengo, pero por lo que comentas, sí que te diré que lleves cuidado. Un saludo.


----------



## albordedeunataque (19 Dic 2016)

Conceptron dijo:


> Vas a tener huevos de dejarla?



Si no lo hago me arrepentiré toda la vida (100%) y si lo hago quizá me arrepienta toda la vida (50%).


----------



## Calvston Kaillón (19 Dic 2016)

entonces estas admitiendo que vas a dejar a tu pareja por ser un inmaduro?

me parece bien


----------



## albordedeunataque (19 Dic 2016)

Conceptron dijo:


> entonces estas admitiendo que vas a dejar a tu pareja por ser un inmaduro?
> 
> me parece bien



No, la voy a dejar por salud y por la ya ansiedad que me produce el llegar a casa. Tu seguirias adelante como buen calzonazos?


----------



## The number of de beast (19 Dic 2016)

albordedeunataque dijo:


> Cuanta menos vida tiene la gente mas feliz se es con un matrimonio. Creo que ese tipo de vida no es para mi. No estoy dispuesto a vivir con 30 años como si tuviera 50, la que está jugando con eso es ella, no yo. Como si la finalidad de la vida fuese casarse y morir...



Me alegro de que lo tenga tan claro. Ahora solo hay que decírselo a ella y poner punto final a la relación. Tampoco es necesario contarle que los momentos geniales que ha vivido (esto lo dice usted en el primjer mensaje) no sirven para nada comparado con la dificultad insuperable de gestionar las navidades en pareja, que es algo que casi siempre es peliagudo al principio. 

Eso sí, tenga la hombría de sus 30 años bien plantados para decírselo a la cara en lugar de enviar un miserable email como alguien sugiere más atrás.


----------



## albordedeunataque (19 Dic 2016)

The number of de beast dijo:


> Me alegro de que lo tenga tan claro. Ahora solo hay que decírselo a ella y poner punto final a la relación. Tampoco es necesario contarle que los momentos geniales que ha vivido (esto lo dice usted en el primjer mensaje) no sirven para nada comparado con la dificultad insuperable de gestionar las navidades en pareja, que es algo que casi siempre es peliagudo al principio.
> 
> Eso sí, tenga la hombría de sus 30 años bien plantados para decírselo a la cara en lugar de enviar un miserable email como alguien sugiere más atrás.



No reduzcas el problema a la Navidad. Se trata de romper totalmente con mi vida, su personalidad despues de vivir 6 meses con ella me han hecho pensar que yo no soy el tipo de hombre que ella necesita. Ella necesita una persona que esté con ella en todo momento y que aguante sus neurosis de la mejor forma posible, es decir, anulandose como persona. Que los domingos por la mañana no pueda salir de casa con la bicicleta porque "tenemos que limpiar"... En definitiva, que deje de lado todo lo que era y se convierta en una especie de hombre/marido-de manual que los sabados vayan de paseo por el Retiro del brazo y los domingos al centro comercial a ver tiendas compartiendo mientraslo depresiva y dificil que es la vida y lo mal que le han tratado siempre. 

Acaso no es "licito" darse cuenta de eso 6 meses despues de convivir y dar marcha atrás? Debo ser la primera persona que deja a su pareja en la historia de la humanidad.


----------



## Calvston Kaillón (19 Dic 2016)

Me siento bastante identificado con tu situacion y con los comentarios que aqui se han vertido, en mi caso sin vivir juntos, lo dejamos en Agosto y me sigue escribiendo diciendo que intentara cambiar sus fallos. 

Muy a mi pesar, tampoco quiero joderla con mi inmadurez y lo que busco es que sea feliz.


----------



## zumo (19 Dic 2016)

albordedeunataque dijo:


> Que los domingos por la mañana no pueda salir de casa con la bicicleta, porque "tenemos que limpiar"...



::::::



albordedeunataque dijo:


> ... que deje de lado todo lo que era y se convierta en una especie de hombre/marido-de manual que los sábados vayan de paseo por el Retiro del brazo y los domingos al centro comercial a ver tiendas



¿Qué te crees que supone comprometerse con otra persona?, ¿vivir solo en un piso o en un piso compartido?. La próxima vez, elige a alguien, con quien compartir ocio barato no suponga el sacrificio de los dioses.

---------- Post added 19-dic-2016 at 16:30 ----------

Lo "raro" es que estéis tan mal, conviviendo durante sólo seis meses. No es normal.


----------



## albordedeunataque (19 Dic 2016)

zumo dijo:


> ::::::
> 
> 
> ¿Qué te crees que supone comprometerse con otra persona?, ¿vivir solo en un piso o en un piso compartido?. La próxima vez, elige a alguien, con quien compartir ocio barato no suponga el sacrificio de los dioses.
> ...



El gran problema de mi chica es que está siempre a la defensiva. Se cree que la van a vacilar con lo que sea, o que la estén tomando por el pito del sereno. No soporta verme sentado tranquilamente en el sillón si ella está haciendo algo en la casa, aunque yo haya hecho 100 cosas ya. No lo soporta.

El otro dia me dijo que veia que tenia algunas actitudes machistas, de hecho siempre está ella y su familia con lo del machismo en la boca, su madre lo dice mucho, que vivimos en una sociedad machista. 

No es que yo sea un inmaduro, que puede ser... es que lo que se supone que me debe seducir para seguir la relacion de pareja realmente me asusta, tengo miedo de meterme mas y mas y plantarme con 50 años con cara de planchabragas. Creo que ahora me entendereis mejor.


----------



## The number of de beast (19 Dic 2016)

albordedeunataque dijo:


> No reduzcas el problema a la Navidad. Se trata de romper totalmente con mi vida, su personalidad despues de vivir 6 meses con ella me han hecho pensar que yo no soy el tipo de hombre que ella necesita. Ella necesita una persona que esté con ella en todo momento y que aguante sus neurosis de la mejor forma posible, es decir, anulandose como persona. Que los domingos por la mañana no pueda salir de casa con la bicicleta porque "tenemos que limpiar"... En definitiva, que deje de lado todo lo que era y se convierta en una especie de hombre/marido-de manual que los sabados vayan de paseo por el Retiro del brazo y los domingos al centro comercial a ver tiendas compartiendo mientraslo depresiva y dificil que es la vida y lo mal que le han tratado siempre.
> 
> Acaso no es "licito" darse cuenta de eso 6 meses despues de convivir y dar marcha atrás? Debo ser la primera persona que deja a su pareja en la historia de la humanidad.



Por supuesto que es totalmente lícito, eso no se lo va a discutir nadie con dos dedos de frente. 

Otra cosa son los motivos, que si ha abierto un hilo en un foro se supone que es para encontrar opiniones al respecto, y esas pueden ser favorables o no a lo que uno quiere.

¿Cuánto tiempo llevaban de novios aparte de los 6 meses de convivencia bajo el mismo techo?


----------



## Muchachitoviejo (19 Dic 2016)

Sal corriendo.

Más vale solo que mal acompañado. Y toda esta mierda irá a más, y si algún día tenéis críos... no te lo puedes ni llegar a imaginar.

Huye, y ni por un momento pienses que eso será todo. A la que te vayas te empezará a acosar. Si te quedas, acabarás por acostumbrarte.

Te lo digo una vez más, corre y no mires atrás ni le des 2ªs oportunidades. Imagina que fuera un colega el que te trata así, uno de la infancia ¿lo ibas a tolerar?

Si igualdad, igualdad para todo.

Huye.


----------



## albordedeunataque (19 Dic 2016)

The number of de beast dijo:


> Por supuesto que es totalmente lícito, eso no se lo va a discutir nadie con dos dedos de frente.
> 
> Otra cosa son los motivos, que si ha abierto un hilo en un foro se supone que es para encontrar opiniones al respecto, y esas pueden ser favorables o no a lo que uno quiere.
> 
> ¿Cuánto tiempo llevaban de novios aparte de los 6 meses de convivencia bajo el mismo techo?



Año y medio


----------



## HARLEY66 (19 Dic 2016)

Haz lo que te salga del moño, lo acabarás haciendo igualmente, pero sobretodo que no se te ocurra la genial idea de tener un hijo para unir más a la pareja.
Lo digo porque ya he visto el resultado en otras parejas y es devastador.


----------



## CASA (19 Dic 2016)

albordedeunataque dijo:


> El gran problema de mi chica es que está siempre a la defensiva. Se cree que la van a vacilar con lo que sea, o que la estén tomando por el pito del sereno. No soporta verme sentado tranquilamente en el sillón si ella está haciendo algo en la casa, aunque yo haya hecho 100 cosas ya. No lo soporta.
> 
> El otro dia me dijo que veia que tenia algunas actitudes machistas, de hecho siempre está ella y su familia con lo del machismo en la boca, su madre lo dice mucho, que vivimos en una sociedad machista.
> 
> No es que yo sea un inmaduro, que puede ser... es que lo que se supone que me debe seducir para seguir la relacion de pareja realmente me asusta, tengo miedo de meterme mas y mas y plantarme con 50 años con cara de planchabragas. Creo que ahora me entendereis mejor.




Tu chica, por si no te has dado cuenta tiene un problema de autoestima bastante gord0, de ahí estar siempre a la defensiva y ver ofensas y actitudes chulescas hacía ella por todos lados. Probablemente causado por esas experiencias desagradables que comentas, que yo creo que son más que esas pequeñas tonterías con compañeras, igual humillaciones por parte de sus padres o algo así o un exceso de control por parte de ellos. Quizás por eso el apego excesivo a su familia, parece contradictorio pero no lo es. 

A no ser que tome conciencia de que tiene un problema de autoestima y que debería buscar ayuda o le quedan muchos años de cabrearse con el mundo porque no le trata adecuadamente:rolleye::rolleye:

Si el tema va a más y está tan controlada por su familia, que espera que seas un apendice de ella lo tienes jodido. Desde acusarte de maltrato a tener un hijo y mandarte a tomar por c*** antes de que nazca. Eso le pasó a un conocido. 

Igual ni lo hace intencionadamente ni a mala idea, es que no le cabe otro comportamiento:


----------



## The number of de beast (19 Dic 2016)

En año y medio ya salen a relucir varias de las cosas que hoy reprocha a la otra parte. Pero bueno, cada persona es un mundo y solo a usted le corresponde valorar la situación y decidir.

Para estar a disgusto es mejor dejarlo, eso no tiene vuelta de hoja. Sólo le digo que para vivir en pareja hay que realizar muchos cambios en la vida de uno, y no todos van a ser de nuestro gusto, y eso también hay que asumirlo y aceptarlo. Nadie es perfecto, y el primero............ UNO MISMO. Conviene tenerlo en cuenta antes de reprochar a otros sus acciones.

Un saludo, y suerte con sus decisiones.


----------



## George A (19 Dic 2016)

Es una locura que uno esté obligado a vivir las miserias de la familia del otro. Yo eximiría sin dudarlo a mi pareja como la eximo del momento en que me deshago de mis heces. Es insano y anti seductor. Otra cosa es que fueran eventos festivos llenos de jolgorio pero ¿Tener que ir a una residencia? Incluso negaría el acompañamiento en caso de ofrecimiento.

En todo caso antes de dejarla le daría la opción poniendo todas las condiciones en la mesa, todas. No volver a la residencia, salir los domingos con la bici. El tiempo con colegas. No volver a limpiar delante de ella, si hace falta pago mi parte a una asistenta. Y la ristra de etcéteras que hagan el forero perder la respiración y llenarse de angustia y ansiedad.

---------- Post added 19-dic-2016 at 16:29 ----------

Pero como es una loca negativa, los lloros y quejidos continuarán hasta el infinito. Es una losa, no una acompañante. Ánimo valiente


----------



## das kind (19 Dic 2016)

Mire, su pareja tiene problemas muy graves que con la edad (en especial por los cambios hormonales) se van a ir agravando. Evidentemente, no estamos ninguno en su pellejo, pero si con sólo 6 meses de relación ya le monta unos pifostios de ese calibre, cuando con ese tiempo deberían dedicarse poco más que a follar como leones, lo mejor que puede hacer Ud. es coger las riendas de su vida y que la chica se hostie sola. Y, por favor, no vuelva a hacerse la pregunta de "¿qué va a ser de ella?" porque ella no se la está haciendo con Ud.: ya ve que quiere que Ud. haga determinadas cosas _porque se hacen en mi familia_, y punto. Pues no, oiga. No, y punto.

Y, evidentemente, cada uno tiene que tener su espacio: para hacer lo que le gusta, para ver a familia/amigos... y hay determinadas cosas que a uno le gusta hacer SOLO. Yo tengo mi rato libre de ir al basket (a veces me llevo al crío, a veces no), por ejemplo. Hoy mismo me voy al fútbol (porque me regalan la entrada, si no no iría, pero bueno). Y ella queda con amigas o con su hermana para comer o cenar de vez en cuando. Y eso es muy sano para una relación, porque si hay algo que la gente acaba echando en falta tras los años son las cosas que les gustaban antes de empezar la relación y que tuvieron que dejar por la pareja/hijos. Y las parejas se lo acaban echando en cara.

De verdad que me gustaría decirle otra cosa, pero su pareja parece una persona tóxica. Por mucho que la quiera, le va a hacer daño.


----------



## albordedeunataque (19 Dic 2016)

George A. dijo:


> Es una locura que uno esté obligado a vivir las miserias de la familia del otro. Yo eximiría sin dudarlo a mi pareja como la eximo del momento en que me deshago de mis heces. Es insano y anti seductor. Otra cosa es que fueran eventos festivos llenos de jolgorio pero ¿Tener que ir a una residencia? Incluso negaría el acompañamiento en caso de ofrecimiento.
> 
> En todo caso antes de dejarla le daría la opción poniendo todas las condiciones en la mesa, todas. No volver a la residencia, salir los domingos con la bici. El tiempo con colegas. No volver a limpiar delante de ella, si hace falta pago mi parte a una asistenta. Y la ristra de etcéteras que hagan el forero perder la respiración y llenarse de angustia y ansiedad.
> 
> ...



Gracias, tu me entiendes con lo de la residencia. Se que es dificil hacer el ejercicio mental y que mucha gente lo puede ver como algo que diga mucho de la bondad de mi chica. Ella es muy bondadosa, efectivamente. A lo primero cuando ibamos pues me hacia hasta gracia pero cuando se ha convertido en algo regular... Perdonadme, pero ver a su madre dando palmas con su abuela que esta muy mayor echando una lagrimilla por ver a su madre tan mayor... me hunde.

En como haber entrado en un universo de la culpa, la pena y la preocupación. Cuando hasta ahora mi vision del mundo ha sido esencialmente optimista, todo me ha venido saliendo bien en todos los ambitos, he viajado, tengo un buen sueldo y mi familia es mucho mas alegre.

Mis planes sociales hacia ella son casas rurales con amigos, las fiestas de mis respectivos pueblos, cumpleaños de familiares, rutas por el campo... Pufff es que es complicado, se que ella es lo que tiene que hacer pero es lo que digo, me consume el alma, cojones. Que la vida es algo cojonudo.

---------- Post added 19-dic-2016 at 17:59 ----------




das kind dijo:


> Mire, su pareja tiene problemas muy graves que con la edad (en especial por los cambios hormonales) se van a ir agravando. Evidentemente, no estamos ninguno en su pellejo, pero si con sólo 6 meses de relación ya le monta unos pifostios de ese calibre, cuando con ese tiempo deberían dedicarse poco más que a follar como leones, lo mejor que puede hacer Ud. es coger las riendas de su vida y que la chica se hostie sola. Y, por favor, no vuelva a hacerse la pregunta de "¿qué va a ser de ella?" porque ella no se la está haciendo con Ud.: ya ve que quiere que Ud. haga determinadas cosas _porque se hacen en mi familia_, y punto. Pues no, oiga. No, y punto.
> 
> Y, evidentemente, cada uno tiene que tener su espacio: para hacer lo que le gusta, para ver a familia/amigos... y hay determinadas cosas que a uno le gusta hacer SOLO. Yo tengo mi rato libre de ir al basket (a veces me llevo al crío, a veces no), por ejemplo. Hoy mismo me voy al fútbol (porque me regalan la entrada, si no no iría, pero bueno). Y ella queda con amigas o con su hermana para comer o cenar de vez en cuando. Y eso es muy sano para una relación, porque si hay algo que la gente acaba echando en falta tras los años son las cosas que les gustaban antes de empezar la relación y que tuvieron que dejar por la pareja/hijos. Y las parejas se lo acaban echando en cara.
> 
> De verdad que me gustaría decirle otra cosa, pero su pareja parece una persona tóxica. Por mucho que la quiera, le va a hacer daño.



El problema es que ella no tiene mucha vida social, y mira que lo intenta y es maja con la gente pero es que no "sabe" conservar las amistades. Rápido ve algo que le incomoda y esta muy a la defensiva y se cree que la estan vacilando o cosas asi. Yo la digo que relativice mas y se tranquilice y que disfrute de la vida que son dos dias, pero en el fondo le fastidia.

Ha dejado el grupo que tenia de danza para estar mas con sus padres los sabados al mediodia, que es cuando cada uno vamos a visitar a la familia y es nuestro momento de "estar solos". Pero lo ha dejado por mi, aunque ahora esté en otro grupo los viernes.

Estoy seguro que si tuviera mas vida social/hermanos etc... no habria estos problemas. Ella depende mucho de mi.


----------



## ktos00 (19 Dic 2016)

albordedeunataque dijo:


> Año y medio



¿Y en año y medio no vio por dónde iban los tiros?


----------



## BoinaJet (19 Dic 2016)

Uff, me quedo por aquí a ver el desenlace. Posiblemente para dentro de un tiempo opinar más largo.

Suerte con lo que hagas.


----------



## estrella2009 (19 Dic 2016)

Resumiendo, que has probado eso de vivir en pareja y no te ha gustado.

Poco podemos opinar los demás, solo te hemos oído a ti y tú precisamente no hablas bien de tu pareja.

Tío, se honrado y déjala, no perdáis más tiempo.

Pero hay una cosa que debes saber, con tu actitud jamás podrás vivir ni en pareja ni casado, tú no estás preparado ni dispuesto.


----------



## zumo (19 Dic 2016)

¿En qué trabaja tu novia?. Hay trabajos en que se aguantan muchas humillaciones, demasiadas. Si lo unes a unos padres demasiado, digamos, dictadores, orden y mando, que descargan sus frustraciones también contra la hija, ... 

Quizá haber salido de casa, estos seis meses, la ha ayudado a resetear. Para que cure la herida, primero tiene que salir todo el pus.

Nadie es perfecto o quizá no haya llegado tu momento. Ha sido positivo, la has conocido a tiempo. No conoces a una persona, hasta que vives con ella y aún así, ... Hay muchas parejas, con tropecientos años de novios, que no se conocen. Prefieren amueblar y poner visillos, que arriesgarse en la aventura de la convivencia. 

Dicen que, cuando se conoce a la persona indicada, cambian tus prioridades, prefieres comer con la novia en casa en pelota picada que quedar de birras con los amigos.


----------



## George A (19 Dic 2016)

Ni que irse a vivir en pareja se traduzca en iniciar una penitencia y viacrucis ad eternum. Simplemente la personalidad de esta chica no es compatible con él. Sólo machos muy Omega estarían dispuestos a tragar con los efectos de tener tal compañera. Lo de que le acusen a uno de machista por descansar en su trono es bandera roja entre otras cosas. Aunque yo me tomaría esto como un halago.

Tome las riendas de su vida y trate de hacerla lo mejor posible, no se trata de egoísmo inmaduro, es que es cargar con una sanguijuela emocional. Huya.

En todo caso me he reído mucho con las descripciones putapénicas de las situaciones a las que quieren someter a este joven con alegría por la vida. LOL


----------



## zumo (19 Dic 2016)

Cortar a pocos días de nochebuena queda como muy hijoputesco, ¿tan insoportable es :: para no poder aguantarlo hasta el dos de enero?.


----------



## PATITOXXL (19 Dic 2016)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> Mándala a tomar por culo si valoras más tu salud mental que tener tarifa plana de coño.






A ver, tarifa plana tampoco es. Es más como la tarifa de datos del móvil, unos pocos gigas a full y a partir de ahí te ves negro para sacar algo en claro.


----------



## Fausto1880 (20 Dic 2016)

albordedeunataque dijo:


> Mi pregunta es... Qué tanto por ciento de los hombres casados o arrejuntados se han dejado domesticar?
> 
> Se me pone la piel de gallina porque sé que lo que dices es cierto.
> 
> Por cierto, su padre va siempre pegado a su madre. Donde va ella va el y viceversa. De hecho los hombres de su familia están bastante anulados. Las que llevan la voz cantante son ellas.



Bueno, venga, hasta aquí he leído. Creo que ya es bastante.

Mira chaval, el problema no es que te domestique. El problema no es que renuncies a todo lo que te gusta y te hace feliz a cambio de fortalecer tu relación de CASADO con tu mujer.

Lo verdaderamente chungo y cruel es que, al ceder, te conviertes en un ser prescindible del que tu mujer no puede estar enamorada. Pasas de ser un hombre a ser un felpudo, por el que ya no siente amor.

La solución te la ha dado Bestiaxu: pórtate como un hombre. Ocupa tu sitio que eso es lo que les gusta a ellas y como se les quitan muchas tonterías.

No te excuses, no te sientas culpable, haz lo que quieras hacer. No te sulfures, no te disparates. Con tranquilidad, pero con FIRMEZA, toma tu camino.

Así es como ella volverá a valorarte y hará lo posible por no perderte.

No quieres ir a la residencia a ver unos viejos POR LOS QUE NO SIENTES NADA. Pues no lo hagas. Si tanto le importan a ella, que vaya ella.

Hay fiestas que te parecen más importantes que el cumpleaños de tu suegra, pues sáltate el cumpleaños. Atención: también tu suegra te valorará más cuando vea que eres un hombre y no un pelele.

Te has unido con ella para ser feliz, no para que te amargue la existencia.

---------- Post added 20-dic-2016 at 09:40 ----------




Portal dijo:


> en lo bueno y en lo malo, en la salud y en la enfermedad ...
> 
> 
> a mi me gustaria tener una mujer con buen corazon , que le saliera de dentro ir a pasarse los domingos a una residencia para visitar a los abuelos
> ...



Esa señora no tiene buen corazón. Parece un saco de vanidad. Una mosquita muerta cuyo afán es dar a su familia una imagen de "pareja perfecta" aunque sea a costa de machacar a su hombre.

En cuanto a él, debe estar "en lo bueno y en lo malo, en la salud y en la enfermedad" CON SU MUJER, no con gente que no le importa a él y, lo que es mucho peor, que tampoco le importan gran cosa a su familia política, o no los tendrían en una residencia.

---------- Post added 20-dic-2016 at 09:43 ----------




The number of de beast dijo:


> ...
> 
> Eso sí, tenga la hombría de sus 30 años bien plantados para decírselo a la cara en lugar de enviar un miserable email como alguien sugiere más atrás.



Otro que no sabe como funciona la LIVG.

---------- Post added 20-dic-2016 at 09:50 ----------




albordedeunataque dijo:


> ...
> 
> El problema es que ella no tiene mucha vida social, y mira que lo intenta y es maja con la gente pero es que no "sabe" conservar las amistades. Rápido ve algo que le incomoda y esta muy a la defensiva y se cree que la estan vacilando o cosas asi. Yo la digo que relativice mas y se tranquilice y que disfrute de la vida que son dos dias, pero en el fondo le fastidia.
> ...



Tu mujer parece un mal bicho de aúpa, pero no la verás como es hasta que se te pase el enamoramiento.

Después, te resultará increíble que la hubieses querido alguna vez.

---------- Post added 20-dic-2016 at 10:08 ----------

Por cierto, ¿qué opinan tus padres de todo esto?

Tengo la impresión de que volcáis dudas y frustraciones en el foro sin haber preguntado a los que suelen conocer mejor el paño: los propios padres.


----------



## albordedeunataque (20 Dic 2016)

Fausto1880 dijo:


> Bueno, venga, hasta aquí he leído. Creo que ya es bastante.
> 
> Mira chaval, el problema no es que te domestique. El problema no es que renuncies a todo lo que te gusta y te hace feliz a cambio de fortalecer tu relación de CASADO con tu mujer.
> 
> ...



Que va, esto ya se lo he comentado a mis padres, sobre todo a mi madre y me dice eso mismo, que no me deje manipular porque llore, que llora para que luego condicione mis decisiones a "no mas lagrimas" y que voy a acabar por ni ir a verlos solo porque no haya "movida en casa".

Y efectivamente, me dice que yo soy una persona que siempre ha estado muy bien, sin grandes sobresaltos y que como ahora empiece a vivir un calvario que sin duda lo deje.


----------



## zumo (20 Dic 2016)

No conozco a tu novia, o ¿ex novia?, no me gusta juzgar si conocer personalmente. 

Las bichas suelen estar bien adaptadas y ganarse a la gente, son quienes manejan los grupos. Las bichas resultan encantadoras y le caen bien a todo el mundo. Precisamente, se juntan con betas, para llevar ellas el timón de la pareja. 

Por lo que dices, me da que tu novia no tiene habilidades sociales y usa el victimismo para ablandarte. Añade que ha vivido con sus padres, dentro de un orden jerárquico algo dictatorial y sobreprotector. 

Todas o casi todas las mujeres utilizan el victimismo y el puñetazo encima de la mesa. Empezando por las madres de todos y de cada uno. Los hombres son más de escurrir el bulto y seguir la corriente.

Puede ser un problema, para sí misma, a medio plazo, ya que, los trabajos y todos los entornos sociales requieren de inteligencia emocional e inteligencia social, casi son más importantes que la experiencia y los conocimientos per se. en el futuro, puedes encontrarte a una persona con baja empleabilidad, porque no sabe relacionarse unas horas en los trabajos.

Para la próxima vez, si estáis planteándoos convivir, primero conoce a sus padres y conócela con su familia. Las navidades suelen ser una cita apropiada. Si te convence, entonces, toma el paso, antes, no. Y, aún así, nunca conoces a una persona, hasta que vives con ella y superáis meses y años juntos. 

Mucha gente ha tenido descendencia sin conocerse, boda y embarazo en el mismo pack, la tragedia estaba mascada, desde la invitación de boda con el sobre o el número de cuenta.


----------



## estrella2009 (20 Dic 2016)

Pero no lo pienses más, cuanto más tiempo sigas con ella más daño la harás y te harás


----------



## Pacotuercas (20 Dic 2016)

Me he reído bastante con este post, no porque me haga gracia la situación, no ni mucho menos, sino porque yo pensaba que era el único que le había tocado el premio gordo y ya veo que hemos sido muchos los que hemos comprado el mismo boleto ganador…

Yo tuve una novia con la que casi me caso, que después de 4 años de convivencia, un día me armé de valor y le dije “Me voy un mes, cuando vuelva no te quiero ver aquí”, era mi casa. Me pillé las vacaciones, al perro y desaparecí. La chica en cuestión, cuando me iba a trabajar y a ella le parecía que no era lo correcto, pues empezaba a pegar voces, chillidos y llanto, echándome en cara que la dejaba sola…

Luego a las dos horas de estar trabajando, me llamaba por teléfono conduciendo, y me decía, que sepas que me voy a suicidar y tiraba el móvil por la ventana…

Una vez llegó a presentarse en el trabajo a liarla y monte un pifostio que me vi engrilletado y declarando ante el Juez.

En otra ocasión llego a casa y está con el cuchillo de carnicero diciendo que se lo iba a clavar, conseguí quitárselo. Pero lo que ya me hizo no dar marcha atrás, fue estar un día sentado en el sofá y ella hablándome desde la cocina y yo a mi rollo de pronto veo las tijeras del pescado volando a 10 cm de mi cara y estrellarse contra la pared… luego me pego dos guantazos que tuve que aguantar como un machote y dije…ya no más…

En fin a lo que voy. Huye, aunque sea de manera cobarde, pero huye. Yo he estado 5 años con la próstata inflamada del stress, con pastillas para dormir y un montón de somatizaciones propias de la ansiedad. Habrá síntomas que los tenga de por vida. 
Pero también debes hacer un poco de autocrítica y plantearte la próxima vez que estés con una mujer, que tipo de relación quieres y dejárselo claro desde el principio. 

Suerte y si la dejas, llévate siempre testigos, hazme caso.

PD: Al poco de dejarla, me llama mi exsuegro y me dice...¿oye fulanito, por qué no intentais arreglar la relación teniendo un hijo?... de pelicula de Stephen King


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Dic 2016)

Pacotuercas dijo:


> Me he reído bastante con este post, no porque me haga gracia la situación, no ni mucho menos, sino porque yo pensaba que era el único que le había tocado el premio gordo y ya veo que hemos sido muchos los que hemos comprado el mismo boleto ganador…
> 
> Yo tuve una novia con la que casi me caso, que después de 4 años de convivencia, un día me armé de valor y le dije “Me voy un mes, cuando vuelva no te quiero ver aquí”, era mi casa. Me pillé las vacaciones, al perro y desaparecí. La chica en cuestión, cuando me iba a trabajar y a ella le parecía que no era lo correcto, pues empezaba a pegar voces, chillidos y llanto, echándome en cara que la dejaba sola…
> 
> ...



Lo increíble es que aguantéis tanto. A la primera tontería se acabó. Para las mujeres la vida es un drama continuo.


----------



## zumo (20 Dic 2016)

Pacotuercas dijo:


> Me he reído bastante con este post, no porque me haga gracia la situación, no ni mucho menos, sino porque yo pensaba que era el único que le había tocado el premio gordo y ya veo que hemos sido muchos los que hemos comprado el mismo boleto ganador…
> 
> Yo tuve una novia con la que casi me caso, que después de *4 años* de convivencia, un día me armé de valor y le dije …
> 
> PD: *Al poco de dejarla, me llama mi exsuegro y me dice...¿oye fulanito, por qué no intentáis arreglar la relación teniendo un hijo?*... de película de Stephen King



::::::
¿Tuviste un hijo con esa loca?.


----------



## calzonazos (20 Dic 2016)

Madre mia que gente aguanta como nada


----------



## Pacotuercas (20 Dic 2016)

zumo dijo:


> ::::::
> ¿Tuviste un hijo con esa loca?.



Todavía doy gracias a dios por no haberlo tenido...

---------- Post added 21-dic-2016 at 00:07 ----------




Portal dijo:


> veo que esto se va animando y que por fin alguno comienza a confesar lo qe normalemente ninguno confesariamos en nuestros circulos mas cercanos por miedo a las burlas o incluso para aun por encima te pongan a ti de maltratador o de huevon que te mereces el infierno en el que se ha tornado tu relacion
> 
> lo de los gritos, amenazas, controles, reproches constantes, todo sarcastico y desafiante desde la primera hora del dia, asi como las amenazas de suicidios, por lo qeu veo son bastante mas comunes de lo que me creia
> 
> ...



Yo puedo asegurar que cuando mas locas se han vuelto conmigo es cuando he dicho... "no te follo más" y he pasado de su cuerpo como de la mierda...
Aun recuerdo que cada día deseaba que viniero algún alma ingenua y se la llevara...

La realidad es que a partir de cierta edad, con los recursos económicos compartidos, aunque no estés casado, no es tan sencillo hacer un "ahí te quedas". Yo tardé un año, teniendo la decisión tomada, hasta tener todo hilado y arreglado...

Imaginaros su cara el día que le dije que "creo que deberiamos tener únicamente cuentas separadas"...


----------



## Fausto1880 (21 Dic 2016)

Portal dijo:


> ...
> lo de los gritos, amenazas, controles, reproches constantes, todo sarcastico y desafiante desde la primera hora del dia, asi como las amenazas de suicidios, por lo qeu veo son bastante mas comunes de lo que me creia



No tanto. Hay que ofrecer cierta resistencia para que aparezcan esas medidas. Muchos onvres no ofrecen la más mínima resistencia a ser los esclavos de sus mujeres, con lo que sólo son insultados y pisoteados, sin más.



> pensaba que solo a mi me habia tocado el gordo, de todos modos aun no sabeis lo que es el infierno si a todo lo anterior le sumais gatos, pelos de gatos, vomitos de gatos, meos nauseabundos de gatas en celo, parasitos de gatos, toxoplasma, tenias solitarias, ascaris,



Eso se arregla matando gatos. Gatito a la jaula, descampado, ahogamiento y entierro. Si tienes algún remordimiento recuerda que es el bicho o tú. Oficialmente el gato se habrá escapado. Habrás hecho lo mismo que suelen hacer las mujeres con los gatos callejeros que recogen sus hijos.



> y ya el colmo de la denigrancia, dormir en habitaciones distintas y por supuesto sexo solo en la imaginacion , en el interne, en el blade de las bragas sucias para lavar



Eso se arregla con castidad.
Si no eres capaz o no quieres, también se soluciona yendo de putas. No hace falta incharse, tome una dosis de una hora cada tres meses y verá la vida de otro color.



> ... maldita la hora que yo me trague lo de la igualda, que las tias son igual de legales qeu los tios, que es posible ser amigos , vivir en armonia, sin insultos, reproches, amenazas, chantajes,



Así estamos todos, incluso ellas.



> no quiero condicionar a nadie, pero estoy seguro qeu como todos los tios que sufren mala vida por culpa de una pareja neurotica dieran la cara, los que iban a ser la excepcion iban a ser los qeu se llevan bien despues de que se acaba el encantamiento inicial y se bajan las mascaras y los egos se contemplan en toda su fealdad y entonces comienzan la lucha para ver quien es el mas fuerte y cual el que tiene que aceptar el rol de sometido



Cierto.



> ...
> ellas no tendran la fuerza, pero si la resistencia y la constancia, eso de que si no les das sexo, atencion, si las ignoras, las vuelve locas y se acaban ridniendo, no es exactamente asi



Eso funciona con quien te sea fiel. No tiene ninguna utilidad con una mujer que ya está bien follada por otro.



> si o porque simplemente aguantan mas tiempo, tu te derrumbas antes y acabas cediendo, es como si no tuvieran alma y no supieran lo que es la compasion, misericordia, perdon, luego les salen tumores en las tetas



Cierto, así es como se desarrollan multitud de enfermedades.



> a mi desde luego lo que mas me preocupa mas que el tds ptas es el tds lcs, y a medida que veo a la mia envejecer y embrujecerse, mas aun me preocupa el tds, brjs
> 
> y no le digo de coña, creo que todas tienen algun tipo de don, no solo las qe lo heredan de madres y abuelas y son conscientes de ello y lo usan para amarres , ritos de fertilidad, venganzas, males de ojo, maldicones
> 
> creo qeu todas las demas tambien tienen tambien algun tipo de don de la intuicion, de barrenarte la cabeza, subirte la tencion, causarte vertidos, arrtmias, zumbidos en los oidos, etc



Cierto, así es. Pero su influencia sólo es grande con quienes están muy unidos a ellas: sus hijos, sus parejas (especialmente si ha sido su único hombre), el padre de sus hijos...



> y cuanto mas envejecen mas se les desarrrolllan esos dones, y la maldad debido al avinagramiento, perdida de sangre durante tantas decadas, perdidad de la belleza y juventud, envidia de las nuevas genraciones de zorras y miedo a que les levanten a la presa cautiva, etc



Cierto también.


----------



## estrella2009 (22 Dic 2016)

¡La madre de dios! Cuanto amargado leo por aquí o cuanta mala suerte hay por aquí

Me consta que hay mujeres que pueden llegar a ser un verdadero infierno, pero que os quede claro que también hay hombres igual, no es exclusivo de mujeres solo, anda que no hay amargados por ahí sueltos, pues igual que mujeres, ni más ni menos

Todos envejecemos, pero también maduramos mentalmente o al menos eso es lo que yo creo

Es sabido que la pasión con el tiempo se pasa, pero queda el cariño y el respeto

Hay muchas parejas que tras llevar muchos años de vida en común, cuando uno muere, el otro muere también al poco tiempo, eso será por amor verdadero, no solo por costumbre


----------



## Cuqui (22 Dic 2016)

estrella2009 dijo:


> ¡La madre de dios! Cuanto amargado leo por aquí o cuanta mala suerte hay por aquí
> 
> Me consta que hay mujeres que pueden llegar a ser un verdadero infierno, pero que os quede claro que también hay hombres igual, no es exclusivo de mujeres solo, anda que no hay amargados por ahí sueltos, pues igual que mujeres, ni más ni menos
> 
> ...



Estrellita, mona, no engañas a nadie. La cantidad de hijoputas es ínfima comparada con la cantidad de malas putas.


----------



## Fausto1880 (23 Dic 2016)

estrella2009 dijo:


> ¡La madre de dios! Cuanto amargado leo por aquí o cuanta mala suerte hay por aquí
> 
> Me consta que hay mujeres que pueden llegar a ser un verdadero infierno, pero que os quede claro que también hay hombres igual, no es exclusivo de mujeres solo, anda que no hay amargados por ahí sueltos, pues igual que mujeres, ni más ni menos
> 
> ...



Estás hablando como si esto fuera una cuestión entre personas.

No lo es.

El factor salvaje decisivo, el hipopótamo en la habitación, es el estado, con sus jueces, fiscales, policías, maestros, inspectores...

De esto hace dos días: compañero de trabajo siendo llamado por la policía, informándole de que ha sido denunciado por su mujer (en proceso de divorcio) y debe presentarse en la comisaria de inmediato.

¿El motivo de la denuncia? Se llevó el boletín de notas del chiquillo (6 años). Por cierto, que estos días el hijo está con él.

¿El motivo real? Hace una semana salieron las medidas previas y la separación pinta regular para la mujer (custodia compartida, sin pensión, etc.).

Por cierto, en la casa del compañero ya está viviendo el maromo de la mujer. A ver que tal hace de padrastro a tiempo parcial.


----------



## Albert Perez Le Macho (23 Dic 2016)

Lo que hacéis algunos por un polvo a la semana.


----------



## zumo (23 Dic 2016)

refugee dijo:


> no se si es un mensaje troll o que
> Pero si no eres feliz y tienes que cortar por lo sano ¿que cojones mas da, si es su cumpleaños, el aniversario, la navidad o su puta madre?



No soy un troll. Daba mi opinión, sin pedirle permiso a vd.. Personalmente, me parece un tanto feo plantarla a pocos días de nochebuena, podría haberlo hecho la semana anterior, si tan claro lo tenía que le está chupando la energía y la alegría de vivir. 

Por otro lado, ¿qué más da?. Hoy día, nadie mira por nadie, por un trato cordial. Una ruptura así no es tan grave, ya que nada ni nadie (bebé) les ata. Supongo que ya se lo ha comunicado. El burbujo lleva días sin contar nada.


----------



## estrella2009 (23 Dic 2016)

Cuqui dijo:


> Estrellita, mona, no engañas a nadie. La cantidad de hijoputas es ínfima comparada con la cantidad de malas putas.






Tu solo te estas delatando, yo no digo nada
Por favor ese tonito de “estrellita mona”, me lo apeas, gracias

---------- Post added 23-dic-2016 at 19:46 ----------




Fausto1880 dijo:


> Estás hablando como si esto fuera una cuestión entre personas.
> 
> No lo es.
> 
> ...





Si es cierto, hay muchos casos como el de tu amigo, pero también hay muchos casos en los que la mujer e hijos terminan en el cementerio

Bajo mi punto de vista esas cosas ocurren por falta de respeto y amor por ambas partes

Nadie es tan bueno, ni nadie es tan malo, hay de todo, pero sobre todo lo que hay es falta de educación, amor y respeto


----------



## The number of de beast (23 Dic 2016)

refugee dijo:


> No quiero saber yo como lidiar con una persona de esas que habeis aguantado 6 meses. La friolera de 6 meses. Joder.
> 
> Y tampoco entiendo como aguantais tanto eso.



Seis meses conviviendo........ y otro año y medio de pareja sin vivir juntos. Tiempo durante el cual no parecia irles tan mal, según cuenta el OP.

---------- Post added 23-dic-2016 at 22:17 ----------




zumo dijo:


> No soy un troll. Daba mi opinión, sin pedirle permiso a vd.. Personalmente, me parece un tanto feo plantarla a pocos días de nochebuena, podría haberlo hecho la semana anterior, si tan claro lo tenía que le está chupando la energía y la alegría de vivir.
> 
> Por otro lado, ¿qué más da?. Hoy día, nadie mira por nadie, por un trato cordial. Una ruptura así no es tan grave, ya que nada ni nadie (bebé) les ata. Supongo que ya se lo ha comunicado. El burbujo lleva días sin contar nada.



Estoy de acuerdo en que no son fechas adecuadas para tomar esa decisión.


----------



## Fausto1880 (24 Dic 2016)

estrella2009 dijo:


> ...
> Si es cierto, hay muchos casos como el de tu amigo, pero también hay muchos casos en los que la mujer e hijos terminan en el cementerio
> ...



El embuste típico feminista. Como la sangre es muy escandalosa se mienta a las muertas y esa ya justifica todo. Como en algún lugar de un gran país ha muerto alguna señora en no se sabe qué circunstancias ya es lícito que cualquier mujer que se pase por mi despacho me plante una denuncia incomprobable ante la que yo tendré que demostrar mi inocencia.

Está muy feo aprovecharse así de los muertos.


----------



## quijotin (25 Dic 2016)

Al OP solo le recomiendo una cosa, que la deje inmediatamente, que huya y no mire atrás. 

Existen familias, y yo he conocido algunas y me han hablado de otras, en las que todos los hombres son unos omegazos, que ni pinchan ni cortan, son ellas las que para todo llevan la voz cantante, y vienen a resultar una especie de "matriarcado" en miniatura. A veces los hombres de esas familias sufren verdadero maltrato psicológico (o del otro). Una chica criada en una de esas familias, lógicamente va a intentar reproducir el modelo que ha visto en casa de toda la vida, si su padre es un pelanas, pues ella lo verá lo más normal del mundo, y querrá un novio pelanas, un esclavo que la siga a todas partes.

Me hace gracia algún forero que insinúa que el OP está enmadrado, por lo de la Navidad, cuando se ve perfectamente que es justo al revés. Ella no para de ver a sus padres, el día de nochebuena, al pasar la nochebuena, luego lo de la residencia,...es tremendamente agobiante e insoportable esa mujer. 

En cuanto al tema de la Navidad, algunos foreros han estado machaconamente recordando que cuando uno se "casa" (cosa que OP todavía no ha hecho, ojo, son solo novios), la parienta pasa a ser su nueva familia, su prioridad y todo eso. Eso, hamijos, es tan solo una verdad a medias. La otra familia, la de origen, también sigue siendo tu familia, con la que tienes unas obligaciones morales, y no solo eso, hamijos: la puritita verdad es que cuando te casas, no te casas solo con tu novia, te casas con tu "nueva" familia política, con la que también hay ciertas obligaciones. Aunque vivas a cientos de kms de las dos famillias, la tuya y la política, no puedes pasar de tus padres y suegros como de la mierda. Entonces, en el matrimonio hay que llegar a pactos, esa es la única solución, en eventos como las navidades, "en nochebuena a una casa, y en nochevieja a la otra", como se ha dicho, es la solución más recurrida. Pero...ay!! Que pasa si tu pareja no se aviene a razones? Que pasa si ella simplemente no soporta a tu familia? Dejas de ver a tus padres per secula seculorum? Pues hay bastantes casos así, hamijos conforeros. Y también el caso contrario, donde uno de los miembros de la pareja visita demasiado o acepta demasiadas visitas de los progenitores, que casualmente suele ser la mujer, y con ello lo suele joder todo.

O sea, que llamarle inmaduro al OP, como si fuera un nostálgico de la soltería, porque no quiere acompañar a la petarda de su novia hasta a cagar, ni aguantar más de la cuenta a su insoportable familia, no me parece justo. Las cosas suelen ser más complejas. Y al forero "Secuestrado" (su nombre, la verdad, lo dice todo) decirle que no insinúie que su situación personal de omega subyugado se corresponde a los matrimonios normales, mientras que los de ahora no saben lo que es vivir en pareja, y demás memeces. En los tiempos de Franco, ya era muy normal y común que los hombres se iban al fútbol los domingos, o se iban a tomar unos vinos con los amigos. Los pogres de salón, feminazis y lametacones dirán que eran unos machirulos opresores, y bla bla....Cambié usted eso por hacer deporte, paseos por la montaña, lectura, estudio....Una persona que quiere y respeta a su pareja, respeta su individualidad, sus gustos, aficiones,....las mujeres que acaparan al hombre para todo son unas chupasangres que no tienen vida propia, y opresoras que al esclavizar al hombre matan su virilidad y sus ilusiones.


----------



## zumo (25 Dic 2016)

El OP convive con su novia, por lo que tienen un status de casi casados o de pareja de hecho sin papeles. No son simples novios o compis de piso.

La novia es hija única y los padres son cerrados, por lo que dice, no les gusta relacionarse y dedicarse a sus aficiones. Si tuvieran más hijos, no acapararían el tiempo de su hija y la tratarían como una adulta recién emancipada. Si estuvieran a gusto, los dos solos, tampoco. Se ve bastante, en las familias de los últimos veinte años. 

En cuanto al conforero, los dos van a tener que ceder y llegar a acuerdos, que es lo que implica vivir en pareja. No sois simples compis de piso, ni simples novios.

FELIZ NAVIDAD


----------



## Palpatine (25 Dic 2016)

Que coñazo la verdad


----------



## quijotin (25 Dic 2016)

zumo dijo:


> El OP convive con su novia, por lo que tienen un status de casi casados o de pareja de hecho sin papeles. No son simples novios o compis de piso.
> 
> La novia es hija única y los padres son cerrados, por lo que dice, no les gusta relacionarse y dedicarse a sus aficiones. Si tuvieran más hijos, no acapararían el tiempo de su hija y la tratarían como una adulta recién emancipada. Si estuvieran a gusto, los dos solos, tampoco. Se ve bastante, en las familias de los últimos veinte años.
> 
> ...




Llevando tan poco tiempo juntos, deberían estar todo el tiempo follando como conejos. Imagínate cuando lleven 10 años...esa tía es una neurótica insufrible, y como de verdad sea TLP que se prepare para lo peor. Le va a hacer chantaje emocional de continuo, y su vida se va a convertir en un infierno, y él lo sabe.


----------



## albordedeunataque (26 Dic 2016)

Hoy me he despertado con una semitaquicardia igual que ayer y ya me estoy empezando a preocupar por mi salud. No se trata de madurez e inmadurez, sino de que lo que estas medio dejando supera con creces en lo que te estás convirtiendo.

Por ejemplo, ayer llega el dia de navidad, nos despertamos en casa de mi abuela, estamos durmiendo allí 12 personas, es todo alegria: Mi padre dando un paseo con mi tio, mi otro tio escuchando la radio en el cuarto de estar, mi abuela poniendo la estufa de leña, huele bien en toda la casa y se respira un ambiente confortable y de navidad. Luego llega mi hermana y mi cuñado, y nos tomamos unas cervecitas al sol con mi padre y mis tios... Pero yo noto en mi chica como que está callada, mirando al cielo y al reloj de vez en cuando.

Llega la comida de navidad, y risas y todo muy familiar, mi abuela presidiendo la mesa... Es el mejor momento del año... pero... "Oye, a que hora nos vamos"? Son las 5 de la tarde, asique hacemos las maletas y nos venimos a la maldita e impersonal ciudad, nos despedimos y yo me voy con un nudo en el estomago que no alcanzaba ni casi a decir adios, vamos a dar una vuelta con la familia de ella.

Su familia puede conmigo, no me llevo mal con ellos, pero son la tristeza personificada. Somos 6, su tia, su primo, sus padres y nosotros. Y es todo muuuy forzado. Su madre intenta fotografiar cada momento y siempre está hablando lo triste que están todas las navidades porque ya no está mucha gente, pero intenta en cada momento reir y hacer cosas de familias superfelices, pero no sale, yo lo noto. No para de comprar cosas innecesarias a su sobrino que no para de pedir todo, es como si necesitase comprar tonterias para llenar su vacio espiritu. Parece intentar frenar las ganas de llorar cada 40 minutos y siempre se está acordando de unas hipoteticas navidades futuras teniendo millones de fotos para ver... Creo que necesita ir al psicólogo o algo asi...

Su padre el hombre hace lo que le dicen. Se rie de cualquier gracia que le hagas, la batuta la lleva su madre en todos los sentidos, esos si, cuando hubo que pagar 50 euros para pagar la cena... los sacó él. No tiene amigos ni nada, pasaron la mañana de navidad solos en su casa porque la madre no se habla con los hermanos y pasa cada uno la navidad y nochebuena donde cristo perdió el mechero, y mientras los abuelos en la residencia porque para eso está la comunidad autónoma.

Su tia es una psicologa con voz de camionero, gorda como un tonel y feminista de izquierdas que tiene a su hijo cebado y le permite de todo. Os juro que despues de ir a una churerría y comerse el chaval 8 churros, le llevó al mcdonals porque "es que el pobre si no se come su par de hamburguesas no hay quien le pare". Ese niño va a tener problemas en el futuro. (Por cierto, he de señalar que el padre de ese niño le tienen solo como "El padre de...", nunca dice "mi marido" simplemente le llaman por su nombre de pila, como manteniendo distancias (Viven juntos), pero lo peor es que el propio niño llama a su padre por el nombre de pila ))... Se ponen a teorizar sobre lo cabrones que son los de derechas por votar al rajoy, que si habria que cambiar las leyes si o si... Y yo entre tanta falsedad y tonteria me está hirviendo la sangre lentamente, pero no entro en la conversacion.

Se me hizo una tarde de navidad infernal, aunque por fuera fuese sonrisas y unos falsos "pataaaata" para hacer fotos de mierda con gorritos de navidad para luego ya despedirnos y por fin llegar a casa donde al menos no me están dando la tabarra.

Hace una hora me he despertado pensando en la nochebuena de mi cuñado, que estuvo en el pueblo todo el dia de cañas con sus amigos y mi hermana por otro lado de cervezas con sus amigas y ya por la noche se juntaron despues de cenar y me da envidia, sinceramente, que gusto.

Desde hace tiempo disfruto muchisimo mas con esos momentos, porque me son escasos. Ayer cuando me fui de la casa del pueblo me estaba despidiendo de lo familiar, natural y sano y me estaba yendo a lo superficial, las compras tontas y la sonrisas falsas.

Y para nochevieja mas de lo mismo. De ahí las taquicardias mañaneras...


----------



## Max Kraven (26 Dic 2016)

Mándala atpc pero ya. Te está amargando la vida.


----------



## albordedeunataque (26 Dic 2016)

Otsok dijo:


> Tronco, vaya post más bajonero, me voy a poner un poco de jb en el café para olvidarlo...no, aún es pronto.
> 
> Me recuerdas a mi con la familia de mi ex, qué amargura. Todo aparentar, formalismos...una familia sevillana quieroynopuedo de los remedios. Te juro que era hiper agobiante estar allí.
> 
> ...



No, no creo que me deje ella, ella hace su vida girando sobre la mia (o al reves...). Todo lo planifica conmigo, excepto cosas concretas si ha quedado con su amiga o me voy yo con los mios un ratito. Pero no existe la posibilidad de liana, su familia me tiene como un "importante miembro de la familia" Y no os imaginais lo que se me pasa por la cabeza cuando dicen ese tipo de cosas....


----------



## Ikkyu (26 Dic 2016)

albordedeunataque dijo:


> Hoy me he despertado con una semitaquicardia igual que ayer y ya me estoy empezando a preocupar por mi salud. No se trata de madurez e inmadurez, sino de que lo que estas medio dejando supera con creces en lo que te estás convirtiendo.
> 
> Por ejemplo, ayer llega el dia de navidad, nos despertamos en casa de mi abuela, estamos durmiendo allí 12 personas, es todo alegria: Mi padre dando un paseo con mi tio, mi otro tio escuchando la radio en el cuarto de estar, mi abuela poniendo la estufa de leña, huele bien en toda la casa y se respira un ambiente confortable y de navidad. Luego llega mi hermana y mi cuñado, y nos tomamos unas cervecitas al sol con mi padre y mis tios... Pero yo noto en mi chica como que está callada, mirando al cielo y al reloj de vez en cuando.
> 
> ...



Joder, esto parece el vivo retrato del PURGATORIO

Pon los cojones sobre la mesa, imagina esto año tras año, y cada vez a más porque tu tragas con todo como buen betilla...

Es lo que quieres?


----------



## zumo (26 Dic 2016)

Hola. Yo lo hablaría hoy mismo. Sin entrar en reproches o explicaciones, le diría que la nochevieja y el año nuevo lo pasas con tu familia. Cuanto menos te enrolles, mejor. Le diría que puede acompañarte. 

Te montará un pollo, así que ya sabes que ha llegado el final y prepara las maletas para el día dos de enero. Sólo lleváis seis meses conviviendo, no hay nada ni nadie que os ate. No vivimos en los 70 y los 80. Tú mismo. No encajas y lo sabes.


----------



## calzonazos (26 Dic 2016)

Que la dejes pringao, la vida es dura pero hay cosas que es mejor hacerlas ya


----------



## quijotin (26 Dic 2016)

Otsok dijo:


> Realmente hay algo de comportamiento autolesivo en tu personalidad, sumado a trazas de sadomasoquismo (me lo merezco, así son las cosas, el amor es sufrimiento, la quiero).
> 
> Tío, no te voy a decir que la dejes, te dejará ella antes a ti con liana incluída. Lo vas a pasar jodidamente mal. Aún no has visto nada. Si quieres añadir un poco de leña al fuego píllale el movil cuando vaya a cagar y lee sus wasaps. Indaga. Me da queesa tlp te está preparando un lianazo para 2017. Si tuvieras dignidad (que te comprendo, estás anulado, a su voluntad, la quieres blablabla) la dejarías y le harías un contacto cero con dos cojones.





albordedeunataque dijo:


> No, no creo que me deje ella, ella hace su vida girando sobre la mia (o al reves...). Todo lo planifica conmigo, excepto cosas concretas si ha quedado con su amiga o me voy yo con los mios un ratito. Pero no existe la posibilidad de liana, su familia me tiene como un "importante miembro de la familia" Y no os imaginais lo que se me pasa por la cabeza cuando dicen ese tipo de cosas....




Exacto, que cojones te va a dejar ella por otro, tú lo sabes y yo lo sé. Ese tipo de familias, o mejor dicho, las mujeres de esas familias, buscan hombres omejgas, es decir, que sean calzonazos premium, y una vez que encuentran a uno no lo sueltan ni con agua caliente, porque saben lo difícil que es conseguir un tipo totalmente sumiso y obediente, y que se deje vampirizar por completo. Lo de calzonazos no lo tomes como un insulto, es para que se me entienda, en tu mano está ser un hombre de ese tipo o tomar las riendas de tu propio destino. Sabes ya de sobra a estas alturas que esa mujer y su familia te van a destruir como persona, y te van a amargar completamente la vida. Si te hacen eso estando soltero y con solo 6 meses de convivencia, imagínate como será de casados. Sé que es un trago difícil, pero debes dejarla cuanto antes.


----------



## The number of de beast (26 Dic 2016)

albordedeunataque dijo:


> Hace una hora me he despertado pensando en la nochebuena de mi cuñado, que estuvo en el pueblo todo el dia de cañas con sus amigos y mi hermana por otro lado de cervezas con sus amigas y ya por la noche se juntaron despues de cenar y me da envidia, sinceramente, que gusto.



¿Y exactamente que es lo que le da a usted envidia, pasar todo el día tomando cañas con los amigos o juntarse por la noche después de cenar? 

¿Por qué no se suma usted a la segunda parte? ¿También es culpa de su pareja?


----------



## fuckencia (26 Dic 2016)

Tu , querido forero , no es que seas muy alfa tampoco .

Al final sigues las costumbres de tu casa de siempre , no sabes construir las tuyas propias.
Tus tíos , primos y tu de cervezas , mola.
Supongo que tus tías , primas , mami , también ¿no ?
Luego vais a comer al bar entiendo , porque todos de cervezas ....


Y nada , muy chula la despectiva forma de hablar de la famalia de ella , que es verdad son unos tristes ; pero tu tampoco les andas lejos , ya que en un mensaje anterior te entraban los siete males pensando en tu guelita y la posibilidad de que fueran sus últimas naviddades.
Güelita a la que supongo cuidas tu , para que no la metan en una residencia...ah...o igual ese curro lo hacen por ti , pero criticas a los demás...

En fin , que me parece que os habéeis juntado dos iguales ; perros falderos cada uno de su familia de origen , incapaces de compartir tiempos , ceder , construir y esas cosas propias de la gente adulta (tanto para parejas , amigos , familia)

A la próxima que encuentres , coméntale que lo primero es tu familia , los amigos y tus costumbres inamovibles.
E intenta conocer a su familia cuanto antes , no vaya a ser que sean unos tristes , que no te alegran la vida , unos depresivos por haber perdido gente ya por el camino , o gente de pocas fiestas y tal.
Y cuando te hagas mayor , no se te olvide comprar un casoplón grande para tirarte cocinanado , limpiando y organizando unos cuantos días la recepción de 16 invitados . y ya que te gusta disfrutar de la fiesta , te gustará también organizarla y ejecuatarla.

O mejor , cásate con una prima , ella te entenderá fijo.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (26 Dic 2016)

A ver, nano, como te lo explico....

Dejala ya. Pero ya, antes de fin de anyo. Me siento super identificado con tu historia. Yo soy tu, pero casado desde hace 11 anyos, con una ninya y con hipoteca. Soy tu puto espiritu de navidad de Mr Scrooge. En serio....vete de ahi cagando hostias ya, hermano. Esa relacion no te va a traer nada bueno. 

Te entiendo porque es muy jodido. Porque no discutes con tu chica, porque es muy buena gente y muy vulnerable y tu sientes que la quieres y que es tu deber protegerla y quererla. Te voy a decir una cosa: si no la dejas ya, acabaras dejandola embarazada y te acabaras alejando inexorablemente de tu familia y amigos, hasta que llegue un momento (dentro de muchos anyos) es que estes con ella aburrido como una puta ostra en el sofa, mirando una puta mierda de programa que no te interesa un carajo y diras. Quien soy? En que me he convertido? Por que sigo aqui todavia? Y tendras que echarle dos cojonacos y romper la relacion, porque es eso o amargarte la vida para siempre.

Dejala ya y no te comas mas la cabeza. Yo hare lo mismo en cuanto pueda, pero lo mio hay que planearlo con mas tacto y lleva mas tiempo. Pero estando 6 meses y sin ninyos? Joder, vete a por tabaco y no vuelvas!!!

Cualquier cosa, me mandas un privado.


----------



## optimistic1985 (26 Dic 2016)

fuckencia dijo:


> Tu , querido forero , no es que seas muy alfa tampoco .
> 
> Al final sigues las costumbres de tu casa de siempre , no sabes construir las tuyas propias.
> Tus tíos , primos y tu de cervezas , mola.
> ...



Tu que eres, de esos que odian sus raices y desde que tienen 18 años se ponen a buscar una pareja para poder librarse de todo lo que dejan detrás que tanto te atormenta?

Una pareja ha de sumar y yo creo que el forero se ha equivocado de pareja. Y eso pasa... Solo debe juntarse con una que comparta su vision de la vida.


----------



## allan smithee (26 Dic 2016)

fuckencia dijo:


> Tu , querido forero , no es que seas muy alfa tampoco .
> 
> Al final sigues las costumbres de tu casa de siempre , no sabes construir las tuyas propias.
> Tus tíos , primos y tu de cervezas , mola.
> ...




Jajaja...qué mala hostia y cuánta razón en un solo mensaje


----------



## fuckencia (26 Dic 2016)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Tu que eres, de esos que odian sus raices y desde que tienen 18 años se ponen a buscar una pareja para poder librarse de todo lo que dejan detrás que tanto te atormenta?
> 
> Una pareja ha de sumar y yo creo que el forero se ha equivocado de pareja. Y eso pasa... Solo debe juntarse con una que comparta su vision de la vida.



no ,
yo soy de esas independientes que no quiere que nadie le organice la vida.
Que adora a su familia , marido y amigos , pero tiene criterio propio .
Que con ese criterio negocia : las pitanzas familiares , (de la familia de origen y la política ), las quedadas con nuestros respectivos amigos, los tiempos independientes para nuestros hobbys o rascarnos la pera, o ver porno .
En esta vida hay que ceder , los dos .
Y estos chavales no quieren hacerlo , porque no son aún adultos independientes .
Son niños grandes , los dos , que hacen lo que sus papis les han inculcado , sin pensar ninguno de los dos en el otro.

Seguro que ella está escribiendo lo mismo que él en el foro vogue !!::


Hay gente que se casa para formar SU PROPIA familia , y hay gente que se casa para ampliar la de origen ( que da menos trabajo) . 

Y estos dos son del segundo tipo.

Así que te doy la razón : hay que sumar , pero por los dos lados .


----------



## zumo (26 Dic 2016)

fuckencia dijo:


> no ,
> yo soy de esas independientes que no quiere que nadie le organice la vida.
> Que adora a su familia , marido y amigos , pero tiene criterio propio .
> Que con ese criterio negocia : las pitanzas familiares , (de la familia de origen y la política ), las quedadas con nuestros respectivos amigos, los tiempos independientes para nuestros hobbys o rascarnos la pera, o ver porno .
> ...



+1. Bravo.


----------



## kikoseis (26 Dic 2016)

albordedeunataque dijo:


> Hoy me he despertado con una semitaquicardia igual que ayer y ya me estoy empezando a preocupar por mi salud. No se trata de madurez e inmadurez, sino de que lo que estas medio dejando supera con creces en lo que te estás convirtiendo.
> 
> Por ejemplo, ayer llega el dia de navidad, nos despertamos en casa de mi abuela, estamos durmiendo allí 12 personas, es todo alegria: Mi padre dando un paseo con mi tio, mi otro tio escuchando la radio en el cuarto de estar, mi abuela poniendo la estufa de leña, huele bien en toda la casa y se respira un ambiente confortable y de navidad. Luego llega mi hermana y mi cuñado, y nos tomamos unas cervecitas al sol con mi padre y mis tios... Pero yo noto en mi chica como que está callada, mirando al cielo y al reloj de vez en cuando.
> 
> ...



Chico, has entrado en panic mode.
A los treinta suele dar bajón, por que se produce cambio en la vida y hay cosas que empezarán a quedar atrás.
Si esto coincide con pareja, y aun encima quiere compromiso, me imagino que será mucho más difícil.

Necesitas adaptarte a tu edad. No se puede cambiar de un día para otro.

Estás extremando, todo lo tuyo y lo de los tuyos lo positivizas demasiado. Todo lo suyo lo negativizas demasiado. No me creo que las cosas sean así realmente, simplemente es que estás acojonado y quieres salir por patas y con la conciencia tranquila y éstas buscando un agujero.
Que a lo mejor es lo que tienes que hacer, si no te ves preparado.

También supongo que tienes claro que los que van contigo de cañas cuando tengan pareja desaparecerán la mayoría. La vida se mueve y ningún estado es permanente. Unos desaparecerán, otros morirán, y otros nacerán.

Pedir consejos aquí, bueno ... Tienes que tener claro que puebla el foro mucho nuncafollista y algún misogino, así que los consejos pueden tener cierto sesgo. También los consejos de casados tienen su sesgo. Sólo tu puedes decidir hacia donde quieres caminar.

Vivir en pareja supone ganar unas cosas y renunciar a otras. Y a la hora del sacrificio los dos tenéis que ceder. El equilibrio es difícil, pero tener voluntad de ello ayuda. Si te impones tú y siempre ganas, o si siempre lo hace ella la pareja se vuelve enfermiza.

Te veo un poco flower power. La chica quiere limpiar y tú no. Pero la casa no se limpia sola. Tengo la impresión que esperas una mami que te solucione la papeleta y te vayas con la bici y vuelvas y esté la casa limpia. Es otro asunto que debes racionalizar y encontrar la forma de gestionarlo. Pero vamos que hotel mami quedó atrás y o pones pasta para pagar a alguien o arrimas el hombro, o vives en un estercolero. Aquí también cada uno democráticamente decide.

Los primeros meses de convivencia todas las parejas tienen tensiones. Tras dos o tres meses más idílicos, empiezan los roces, el adaptarse el uno al otro. Una visión de la vida por un lado y otra por otro. Por eso los dos tienen que tener voluntad de ir cediendo parcialmente. En pareja hay que negociar mucho.

Luego con el tiempo, si vais saliendo exitosos la necesidad de negociar permanente desaparece. Dos que duermen en el mismo colchón se vuelven de la misma condición ...

Las mujeres son inestables en algunos momentos, sus hormonas varían con sus ciclos, y de un día para otro pueden tener variaciones emocionales. Lo que hoy era todo ok mañana pude tener pegas, o una cierta alegría puede pasar a melancolía o al revés. Eso los hombres no lo comprendemos por que no nos sucede, y es un tema también a aprender a gestionar. Saberte el calendario de su regla ayuda bastante a saber como andará el asunto.

Ahora que una cosa es anticiparte y saber reaccionar según su estado de ánimo, y otro es tragar con todo. Si te amenaza con suicidio le cortas el rollo de cuajo. Con ciertas actitudes más vale una vez rojo que cien colorado. Y si lo repite luego más de un par de veces coge puerta. Igual que si te amenaza con rollos de machismos. Estas actitudes no van a mejorar, y mal que no mejora, empeora ...

Lo dicho, veo que no andas bien por ese estres de no asumir cambios y querer que todo sea como tu quieres, como siempre ha sido.

Si me sucediese a mi hablaría con ella y le contaría lo que me pasa. A lo mejor ya sabe que andas de los nervios, pero no está mal recordárselo. Y perdéis un mes de alquiler y os vais cada uno a su casa, y no os veáis durante ese tiempo. Necesitais un poco de reposo y distancia para aclarar la mente y ver si podéis reconducir la relación o bien cada uno por su lado.

Luego volvéis al piso y lo habláis.


----------



## quijotin (26 Dic 2016)

fuckencia dijo:


> no ,
> yo soy de esas independientes que no quiere que nadie le organice la vida.
> Que adora a su familia , marido y amigos , pero tiene criterio propio .
> Que con ese criterio negocia : las pitanzas familiares , (de la familia de origen y la política ), las quedadas con nuestros respectivos amigos, los tiempos independientes para nuestros hobbys o rascarnos la pera, o ver porno .
> ...




Los estás poniendo a los dos al mismo nivel, y no se trata de eso. Él está muy apegado a las tradiciones familiares en Navidad, (el que no es de pueblo no puede entender eso, son tradiciones del pueblo más que de la propia familia)...y ya. Pero la chica y su familia son super-absorbentes, para compensar que ellos han cenado en nochebuena y comido en navidad en casa de la familia de él, como estaba pactado,ya han tenido que comer el día de nochebuena a mediodía con la familia de ella, y pasado con ellos toda la tarde del día de Navidad, cuando total ya van a pasar con ellos toda la nochevieja y año nuevo. Y luego está lo de la residencia cada dos por tres, le hace chantaje emocional cada vez que no puede ir a danza, etc, a la mínima le insinúa que tiene actitudes machistas.... Total lo que veo es que al final apenas tienen vida propia, ni como pareja ni mucho menos a nivel individual. Y luego la típica familia (he conocido varias) en las que el hombre apenas puede abrir la boca (y algunos incluso sufren auténticos maltratos), auténticos matriarcados donde las mujeres mandan y disponen, cosa que se suele agravar si el matrimonio solo tiene hijas. Y luego los hombres 24/365 pegados a las faldas de sus mujeres y total disponibilidad. Tú como mujer lo verás muy bien, yo le recomiendo al OP que huya como alma que lleva el diablo, y no mire atrás.

---------- Post added 26-dic-2016 at 19:55 ----------




albordedeunataque dijo:


> El gran problema de mi chica es que está siempre a la defensiva. Se cree que la van a vacilar con lo que sea, o que la estén tomando por el pito del sereno. *No soporta verme sentado tranquilamente en el sillón si ella está haciendo algo en la casa, aunque yo haya hecho 100 cosas ya*. No lo soporta.
> 
> *El otro dia me dijo que veia que tenia algunas actitudes machistas, de hecho siempre está ella y su familia con lo del machismo en la boca, su madre lo dice mucho*, que vivimos en una sociedad machista.
> 
> No es que yo sea un inmaduro, que puede ser... es que lo que se supone que me debe seducir para seguir la relacion de pareja realmente me asusta, tengo miedo de meterme mas y mas y plantarme con 50 años con cara de planchabragas. Creo que ahora me entendereis mejor.



Este post es fundamental. Las dos frases en negrita son de alerta roja, y para echarse a correr como si no hubiera un mañana.


----------



## albordedeunataque (26 Dic 2016)

Se acaba de ir con sus padres (viven cerca) y yo me he quedado en casa descansando. Va a darles el regalo de papanoel y nos han invitado a cenar... Pero yo me he negado, le he dicho que estoy matao de todos los dias y que necesito descansar. Estoy muy triste. Hemos estado esta tarde viendo los dos una película, ella todo el rato dandome besos y hablandome suave, muy cariñosa y la verdad que me da mucha pena todo. Me da pena mirar la habitación y ver que lo mismo ha sido todo una cagada, esto no se lo deseo ni a mi peor enemigo.

Estoy aburrido. Ella se da cuenta de que algo me pasa, me lo ha preguntado hoy tres veces "nada" le respondo. Pero si, estoy triste. Efectivamente, alguien lo ha dicho por ahí arriba "No encajas". Eso es... Son parecidos a mi, pero no son iguales.

Lo de crear la PROPIA familia pues puede sonar bien, para gente muy independiente, o con más nervio y que en general se sienta acompañada. Yo no es que no me sienta acompañado pero sé que me estaría metiendo en una definitiva boca del lobo si fuera hacia adelante. Soy mas de ampliar lo que ya hay, al fin y al cabo somos parte de nuestros origenes. Pero no puedo evitar pensar en ella. No se merece esto. Lo ha pasado mal en muchas ocasiones. Pero es que yo ya lo estoy pasando y efectivamente lo que dicen por ahi arriba: Ella piensa en construir y a mi me da miedo donde construir. Sé que para muchos no es entendible: Encuentras una chica, la conoces, te vas a vivir con ella, te casas, tienes hijos, toda la gente de alrededor te adora, a tus hijos... pero hay algo dentro de mi que me frena. Me da auténtico pánico convertirme en algo parecido a su padre: "Maduración" lo llaman algunos a eso.

Lo de las cervezas etc... precisamente en mi pueblo es muy normal que las parejas vayan cada uno por su lado con sus grupos de amigos en estos días para luego juntarse. Yo me siento un total gilipollas viendo a grupos de gente de mi edad, gente de 30-35-40-60... se juntan y rien y celebran, como toda la vida se ha hecho en mi zona. Y os lo puedo asegurar que para mi socializar es muy importante.

Hace justo un año tenia en mi antiguo trabajo 25 colegas que nos llevabamos todos genial, vivia con un par de amigos que era todo buen rollo, me tomaba las cañas con mis amigos del pueblo cada viernes, y tenia a mi chica con la que compartía todo ello. Pero desde que nos hemos ido a vivir juntos y que además he cambiado el trabajo (donde solo me relaciono con 4 cincuentañeros añejos) he perdido todo eso de un dia para otro. Solo muy de vez en cuando lo recupero, pero se que es tan escaso que ni lo disfruto, porque se que a saber cuando será la próxima vez.

Yo siempre he sido una persona alegre y feliz, tengo un trabajo de puta madre y una chica que me quiere. Pero no soy feliz y me da mucha pena estar así con 30 años.


----------



## quijotin (26 Dic 2016)

Joder, pero vamos a ver, has pensado en la vía digamos,...blanda, de plantearle un ultimatum, de que las cosas tienen que cambiar, necesitamos más tiempo para nuestra autonomía personal, no pasar tanto tiempo con la familia, etc?


----------



## The number of de beast (26 Dic 2016)

albordedeunataque dijo:


> Lo de las cervezas etc... precisamente en mi pueblo es muy normal que las parejas vayan cada uno por su lado con sus grupos de amigos en estos días para luego juntarse. Yo me siento un total gilipollas viendo a grupos de gente de mi edad, gente de 30-35-40-60... se juntan y rien y celebran, como toda la vida se ha hecho en mi zona. Y os lo puedo asegurar que para mi socializar es muy importante.



Es que hay cosas que cuesta un poco entenderlas, vistas así desde muy lejos. ¿Si uno de los dos es de fuera del pueblo, qué hace mientras el otro se junta, rie y celebra con sus amigos? ¿Se queda en casa esperando? ¿Pasa de ir al pueblo para no quedarse solo mientras dura la juerga? ¿Cómo se gestiona eso?

Lo de ir a comer a una casa y a cenar a otra me parece un sinsentido, que encima solo sirve para que surjan malos rollos con la hora y las prisas.


----------



## optimistic1985 (27 Dic 2016)

The number of de beast dijo:


> Es que hay cosas que cuesta un poco entenderlas, vistas así desde muy lejos. ¿Si uno de los dos es de fuera del pueblo, qué hace mientras el otro se junta, rie y celebra con sus amigos? ¿Se queda en casa esperando? ¿Pasa de ir al pueblo para no quedarse solo mientras dura la juerga? ¿Cómo se gestiona eso?
> 
> Lo de ir a comer a una casa y a cenar a otra me parece un sinsentido, que encima solo sirve para que surjan malos rollos con la hora y las prisas.



Dos opciones, o que se quede con sus padres o que vaya con su novio. Y sino a tomar por culo...


----------



## Mimolette (27 Dic 2016)

Echate una novia del pueblo?


----------



## George A (27 Dic 2016)

A todo esto, vamos a hablar ya de algo importante ¿Está buena o no? 


No te dejes enmarañar por momentos cariñosos ya que su sentido arácnido ha detectado algo, recuerda que te tacha de machista por sentarte en el sofá de casa., no saques esto de la ecuación.


----------



## Albert Perez Le Macho (27 Dic 2016)

albordedeunataque dijo:


> Se acaba de ir con sus padres (viven cerca) y yo me he quedado en casa descansando. Va a darles el regalo de papanoel y nos han invitado a cenar... Pero yo me he negado, le he dicho que estoy matao de todos los dias y que necesito descansar. Estoy muy triste. Hemos estado esta tarde viendo los dos una película, ella todo el rato dandome besos y hablandome suave, muy cariñosa y la verdad que me da mucha pena todo. Me da pena mirar la habitación y ver que lo mismo ha sido todo una cagada, esto no se lo deseo ni a mi peor enemigo.
> 
> Estoy aburrido. Ella se da cuenta de que algo me pasa, me lo ha preguntado hoy tres veces "nada" le respondo. Pero si, estoy triste. Efectivamente, alguien lo ha dicho por ahí arriba "No encajas". Eso es... Son parecidos a mi, pero no son iguales.
> 
> ...



Vamos, que estás con ella por pena.

¿Y tú? ¿No te das pena?

Alucino con la gente, oye, solo vas a vivir como mucho 80 o 90 años, si lo analizas es absolutamente desolador vivir un solo día que no volverá jamás en el estado en el que estás tú.

Algunos parece que vais a vivir 500 o 600 años.


----------



## Fausto1880 (27 Dic 2016)

zumo dijo:


> ...
> En cuanto al conforero, los dos van a tener que ceder y llegar a acuerdos, que es lo que implica vivir en pareja. No sois simples compis de piso, ni simples novios.
> 
> ...



Lo de ceder y llegar a acuerdos es un buen sistema entre iguales. En un matrimonio es de muy dudosa utilidad ya que no se hace entre iguales.

La mujer, en general, ha seleccionado al mejor posible de entre un número de candidatos bastante amplio. En consecuencia, para cada pareja formada, el varón suele ser mejor que la mujer en la mayoría de las facetas. Si no lo fuera no lo habría elegido y se habría quedado con otro.

Ahora explícame cómo podrá seguir enamorada del más chulo del barrio una mujer que ve como tal hombre acepta entrar en el regateo sobre a quien le corresponde lavar los platos.


----------



## estrella2009 (27 Dic 2016)

Fausto1880 dijo:


> El embuste típico feminista. Como la sangre es muy escandalosa se mienta a las muertas y esa ya justifica todo. Como en algún lugar de un gran país ha muerto alguna señora en no se sabe qué circunstancias ya es lícito que cualquier mujer que se pase por mi despacho me plante una denuncia incomprobable ante la que yo tendré que demostrar mi inocencia.
> 
> Está muy feo aprovecharse así de los muertos.





Lo que está muy feo es hablar así de los muertos


----------



## Ikkyu (27 Dic 2016)

Fausto1880 dijo:


> Lo de ceder y llegar a acuerdos es un buen sistema entre iguales. En un matrimonio es de muy dudosa utilidad ya que no se hace entre iguales.
> 
> La mujer, en general, ha seleccionado al mejor posible de entre un número de candidatos bastante amplio. En consecuencia, para cada pareja formada, el varón suele ser mejor que la mujer en la mayoría de las facetas. Si no lo fuera no lo habría elegido y se habría quedado con otro.
> 
> Ahora explícame cómo podrá seguir enamorada del más chulo del barrio una mujer que ve como tal hombre acepta entrar en el regateo sobre a quien le corresponde lavar los platos.



Al mas chulo del barrio se lo follan con 18-20-22 o incluso 24 si me apuras, a partir de ahi , para casarse , van buscando a alguien que, si bien no les disgusta (obvio), es algo mas pardillo, alguien al que van a poder controlar/manipular mejor

Si piensas que en España en la mayoria de matrimonios quien lleva los calzones es el hombre yo debo vivir en una realidad paralela o algo


----------



## plumbicón (27 Dic 2016)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> A ver, nano, como te lo explico....
> 
> Dejala ya. Pero ya, antes de fin de anyo. Me siento super identificado con tu historia. Yo soy tu, pero casado desde hace 11 anyos, con una ninya y con hipoteca. Soy tu puto espiritu de navidad de Mr Scrooge. En serio....vete de ahi cagando hostias ya, hermano. Esa relacion no te va a traer nada bueno.
> 
> ...





Te digo lo mismo que el compañero. Yo también soy el espíritu de las navidades futuras, y por duplicado. Ya sé que escarmentar en cabeza ajena no es tan sencillo (hay veces que ni en la propia escarmentamos), pero si con seis meses las cosas están como están a mejor no va a ir.


----------



## Trurl (27 Dic 2016)

Si no eres feliz en una relación, dale el finiquito.
Has sido feliz antiguamente con ella, pero eso no garantiza felicidades futuras.


----------



## Calvston Kaillón (3 Ene 2017)

que tal las navidades compañero??


----------



## Yakuza (3 Ene 2017)

Lo más gracioso de todo es que si algún día llega a tener autoestima y un círculo social amplio será ella la que te deje a ti sin nigun tipo de remordimiento. 

Te lo digo por experiencia.


----------



## albordedeunataque (4 Ene 2017)

Conceptron dijo:


> que tal las navidades compañero??



Al final pasaron, bien dentro de lo que cabe, nos fuimos con sus padres a un cotillón de la tercera edad, aunque algún joven había también.

Y ha pasado lo que tenia que pasar, que estoy hablando con otra chica, 5 años más joven y bastante más alegre y echá palante... eso si, sin trabajo. Aunque parecemos más parecidos. Ayer me dijo de quedar los dos solos, pero me rajé en el último momento porque me parecía muy fuerte estar comprando los regalos de navidad, entre ellos los de mi actual novia, y despues quedar con otra. Hoy se iba a su zona y ya no viene hasta principios de febrero, lo cual me da oxigeno para que no me presione con quedar ya que... no sabe que estoy con alguien. Ese detalle lo he ido omitiendo por temor a que huya. Asi que en ese brete ando.

La verdad que ahora las cosas parecen mas tranquilas, pero yo en el fondo no estoy agusto. Me falta algo. Me falta una persona alegre y optimista cerca. A mi chica la quiero, pero me puede su negatividad y sus lloros por todo, de hecho hay noches que duermo fatal pensando en como será esto dentro de 8 años y pensar que he tirado millones de experiencias a la basura... O quizá en 8 años me arrepienta de no tener una persona conmigo y que fuera importante para ella y su familia... es la duda que me mata.

Menudo cuadro ¿no?


----------



## ktos00 (4 Ene 2017)

Vamos, que en lugar de romper con su actual pareja y ser consecuente con ello, ¿ha decidido prepararse una liana? Sinceramente, ¿usted considera que es lo correcto?


----------



## albordedeunataque (4 Ene 2017)

ktos00 dijo:


> Vamos, que en lugar de romper con su actual pareja y ser consecuente con ello, ¿ha decidido prepararse una liana? Sinceramente, ¿usted considera que es lo correcto?



No, es de ser bastante cobarde.


----------



## zumo (4 Ene 2017)

Tú solo te complicas la vida, colega. Tú mismo.

Yo no le he pedido el curriculum vitae para conocer a una persona que me atraiga. Lo queremos todo y que encaje al gusto de cada uno, con la precisión de un reloj suizo.

Nunca he entendido usar la excusa de una tercera persona para finiquitar una relación que no te hace feliz o una relación sin ningún tipo de compromiso conjunto. Anda, si conozco parejas rotas, con un bebé o una hipoteca de por medio.

Para todo, en la vida, hay que ponerle cojones u ovarios.

---------- Post added 04-ene-2017 at 16:21 ----------

Te contaré un secreto de mujer. Todas somos así como describe a su novia, incluida su santa madre. No obstante, vosotros también tenéis vuestras neuras.

El quid está en ceder los dos y en encontrar a la persona con quien os aguantéis mutuamente pero encantados.


----------



## ktos00 (4 Ene 2017)

albordedeunataque dijo:


> No, es de ser bastante cobarde.



Si usted mismo ve que su actitud es de cobardes, ¿por qué no se corrige?


----------



## SocialismoNuncaMas (4 Ene 2017)

albordedeunataque dijo:


> Al poco de irnos a vivir juntos, un domingo al azar ella tenia que ir con sus padres a ver a sus abuelos a la residencia. Yo decidí quedarme ese dia descansando en casa y aprovechar para ir a ver a un amigo que hacia tiempo no veia. Inocente de mi, "los domingos son para estar con la pareja": Llegó a por la noche a casa y ni me miraba a la cara "Que vergüenza" "Mi abuelo ya no te verá de la misma manera" "mis padres lo habrán flipado...". Yo me quedé en shock y pensando en lo mala persona que debía ser para hacer ese tipo de putadas.
> 
> Tenemos alrededor de 30 años y llevamos viviendo juntos 6 meses. Yo tenia la costumbre de volver a mi lugar de origen todos los viernes por la tarde, lugar que se encuentra a 40 minutos en coche de donde trabajo. Era un gran dia porque volvia a ver a mi familia y por la noche nos juntabamos los amigos a cenar y a desfogar de toda la semana. Desde que empecé a vivir con ella eso se acabó: "Vivir juntos trae consigo un cambio de hábitos". De acuerdo, pero era "mucho" lo que podía perder bajo ese razonamiento.
> 
> ...



:cook: Gran relato de miedo. Me ha dejado acojona'o. 

Espero que no acabes viogenizado o peor. 

Saludos


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (4 Ene 2017)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Lo que dice el Sr. Mojón.
> 
> Qué te podría decir yo?...que esto no ha hecho más que empezar y que va a ir a peor. Yo llevo 11 años con la mía y estoy hasta los huevos ya, no creo que aguante ni un año más. Así que...corta ahora que estás a tiempo y no hay ni niños ni hipoteca. Tener una relación estable de pareja es maravilloso...si va bien, pero si va mal, es un puto infierno.
> 
> Corre y no mires atrás.



Antes o después todas acaban yendo mal :: es así :ouch:


----------



## otroyomismo (5 Ene 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Antes o después todas acaban yendo mal :: es así :ouch:



je. A mi hermano le acaba de dejar su mujer (novia de toda la vida) despues de 32 años de relacion. Y mi hermano aun no ha cumplido 50. 
El puto horror


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Ene 2017)

otroyomismo dijo:


> je. A mi hermano le acaba de dejar su mujer (novia de toda la vida) despues de 32 años de relacion. Y mi hermano aun no ha cumplido 50.
> El puto horror



Eso no estaría mal si los dos ganaran o perdieran igual en el divorcio, pero todos sabemos que no es así.


----------



## Heini (6 Ene 2017)

Déjala o acabaras odiándola


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (6 Ene 2017)

otroyomismo dijo:


> je. A mi hermano le acaba de dejar su mujer (novia de toda la vida) despues de 32 años de relacion. Y mi hermano aun no ha cumplido 50.
> El puto horror



Después de tantos años de relación la gran mayoría siguen por inercia, pero la realidad es que muchos no se aguantan pero siguen por los hijos, otros por tema económico, otros por costumbre y porque se tienen cariño y realmente se llevan bien, otros por fachada y postureo pero luego hay cuernos a gogo...pero por amor de pareja de verdad, cuatro gatos.
Lo de tu hermano es una pena pero para que viviese en una mentira.... Casi mejor así. Es triste pero si ella no le quería ya, o no estaba a gusto... En fin, un palo, es innegable. Mucho ánimo.


----------



## zumo (6 Ene 2017)

"otros por costumbre y porque se tienen cariño y realmente se llevan bien"

Una vez que pasan los calentones sexuales de los primeros años o de la juventud, es muy bonito lograr llegar a esto. Compañeros, en lo bueno y lo malo, en el camino difícil de la vida. Entre dos, los problemas se llevan mejor.


----------



## otroyomismo (7 Ene 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Después de tantos años de relación la gran mayoría siguen por inercia, pero la realidad es que muchos no se aguantan pero siguen por los hijos, otros por tema económico, otros por costumbre y porque se tienen cariño y realmente se llevan bien, otros por fachada y postureo pero luego hay cuernos a gogo...pero por amor de pareja de verdad, cuatro gatos.
> Lo de tu hermano es una pena pero para que viviese en una mentira.... Casi mejor así. Es triste pero si ella no le quería ya, o no estaba a gusto... En fin, un palo, es innegable. Mucho ánimo.



Aun no es oficial; se espera en breve el "anuncio", pasado fiestas. Lo sabemos los dos interfectos y un par mas.
Algo que se ha venido abajo en apenas un año.

Con dos preciosas niñas de 11 y 14 años que aun no saben nada. Lo que se nos viene ahora encima es lo que digo, el PUTO horror.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (7 Ene 2017)

zumo dijo:


> "otros por costumbre y porque se tienen cariño y realmente se llevan bien"
> 
> Una vez que pasan los calentones sexuales de los primeros años o de la juventud, es muy bonito lograr llegar a esto. Compañeros, en lo bueno y lo malo, en el camino difícil de la vida. Entre dos, los problemas se llevan mejor.



Sí... Eso si tu pareja no es la/el causante de muchos de tus problemas claro.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (7 Ene 2017)

Después de leerme todo el tocho... El OP no quiere a su novia y solo está buscando excusas para cuando él sea infiel y le haga la liana con otra. Se está construyendo una excusa para cuando le dé la patada. No me extrañaría nada que su novia llore por todo porqué ve que su relación no va ni con ruedas y ve que él no pone de su parte. Que le diga lo importante que lo consideran en la familia de ella no deja de ser un toque para que el OP pille que ella sí que va en serio y que el jueguecito lo lleva él. 

Lo de buscarse un plan B sin dejarla es de ser mala gente. Si ella hiciera lo mismo habrían chorrocientos posts con el TDSPTS. De hecho, ya pueden pasar muchos foreros a recoger su owned.


----------



## albordedeunataque (8 Ene 2017)

Hoy nos hemos despertado despues de una festividad de reyes bastante coordinada y buena. Nos hemos hecho regalos etc... Hoy hemos visto el buen dia que hacia y la he animado a irnos a un sitio sorpresa que yo tenia en mente. Hemos llegado y ha sido un dia genial, todo el dia bien, de risas, hemos estado en sitios muy chulos... etc...

Total que llegamos a casa y ella se va a ver a su madre porque está mala. Recojo la casa y la dejo bastante decente mientras. Llega al rato con que ha discutido con su madre, afectada... va a dejar los zapatos y ve que no tiene hueco, y lo va a dejar en otro sitio donde he dejado unas bolsas que no he tirado por si acaso ella las quería, le digo eso con toda la buena voluntad del mundo y monta en colera: "No las has tirado porque no has querido, no me hagas a mi responsable!" etc... un broncazo de la ostia... " Yo: "Pero que te pasa?", "Que no pasa nada, que se tiran y ya!" Ella: "Es que parece que tengo que estar yo en todo, encima me haces responsable de eso tambien!" Yo: "Pero a ver... que son unas bolsas, estoy aqui tan tranquilo con el ordenador y llegas asi a casa??"...

Vamos que le han calentado los cascos en su casa y viene aqui asi... pues me he pirado, he estado media hora por ahi dando una vuelta y al volver me ha pedido perdon por entrar asi en casa tan histerica... Le he dicho que por favor... que necesitaba estar solo y que lo de hoy es definitivo... Ahora está en la habitación llorando.

Es para que te de algo, estas tranquilo en tu casa y entra una persona histerica despues de un gran dia de esa forma! Que se puede hacer con esto?? Dejar toda mi familia y todo lo que he contado para comerme estas mierdas aleatoriamente?

Una mierda...


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (8 Ene 2017)

SocialismoNuncaMas dijo:


> :cook: Gran relato de miedo. Me ha dejado acojona'o.
> 
> Espero que no acabes viogenizado o peor.
> 
> Saludos





A mi también se me ha hecho un nudo en la garganta .

---------- Post added 08-ene-2017 at 23:09 ----------




Suprimido dijo:


> Después de leerme todo el tocho... El OP no quiere a su novia y solo está buscando excusas para cuando él sea infiel y le haga la liana con otra. Se está construyendo una excusa para cuando le dé la patada. No me extrañaría nada que su novia llore por todo porqué ve que su relación no va ni con ruedas y ve que él no pone de su parte. Que le diga lo importante que lo consideran en la familia de ella no deja de ser un toque para que el OP pille que ella sí que va en serio y que el jueguecito lo lleva él.
> 
> Lo de buscarse un plan B sin dejarla es de ser mala gente. Si ella hiciera lo mismo habrían chorrocientos posts con el TDSPTS. De hecho, ya pueden pasar muchos foreros a recoger su owned.





No te pases. El OP lo está pasando fatal.


----------



## albordedeunataque (9 Ene 2017)

Hoy me he levantado y me he ido al curro antes de tiempo, para ni siquiera cruzarme con ella... No os imaginais la cara de odio gratuito con la que me hablaba por haberle dicho que no tiré las bolsas por si acaso alguna le hacia falta. Es como algo reconcentrao... Cosa que se agrava si pensamos en que la llevé por ahí a comer, todo el dia de risas y bien...

Es para volverse loco! Estoy siendo agredido psicologicamente, eso está claro.


----------



## zumo (9 Ene 2017)

Me da un poco de pena la novia del chaval. No sé yo si la madre se comporta así por envidia cochina. Le cuenta el día de Reyes tan bonito, junto a su novio enamorado, con una gran sonrisa. Así que la madre no puede más, le jode el día con cualquier mierda chorra. 

Si yo no soy feliz ni soy joven, tú tampoco. Me lo debes todo, así que lo mínimo es que pases todo tu tiempo conmigo. Eso sí, vete a tu casa, igual que lo hice yo, a tu edad. Habría tenido a su hijo, por presión de la madre, no por decisión de la pareja.

Menuda madre tóxica. Qué planazo el regreso al nido.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (9 Ene 2017)

albordedeunataque dijo:


> Hoy nos hemos despertado despues de una festividad de reyes bastante coordinada y buena. Nos hemos hecho regalos etc... Hoy hemos visto el buen dia que hacia y la he animado a irnos a un sitio sorpresa que yo tenia en mente. Hemos llegado y ha sido un dia genial, todo el dia bien, de risas, hemos estado en sitios muy chulos... etc...
> 
> Total que llegamos a casa y ella se va a ver a su madre porque está mala. Recojo la casa y la dejo bastante decente mientras. Llega al rato con que ha discutido con su madre, afectada... va a dejar los zapatos y ve que no tiene hueco, y lo va a dejar en otro sitio donde he dejado unas bolsas que no he tirado por si acaso ella las quería, le digo eso con toda la buena voluntad del mundo y monta en colera: "No las has tirado porque no has querido, no me hagas a mi responsable!" etc... un broncazo de la ostia... " Yo: "Pero que te pasa?", "Que no pasa nada, que se tiran y ya!" Ella: "Es que parece que tengo que estar yo en todo, encima me haces responsable de eso tambien!" Yo: "Pero a ver... que son unas bolsas, estoy aqui tan tranquilo con el ordenador y llegas asi a casa??"...
> 
> ...



Pues no, la verdad que no. Los pollos por tonterías pueden hacer de la convivencia un infierno. Son broncas continuas por tonterías y la inquietud de a ver qué pasa hoy, con qué pie se levanta...:S


----------



## albordedeunataque (9 Ene 2017)

zumo dijo:


> Me da un poco de pena la novia del chaval. No sé yo si la madre se comporta así por envidia cochina. Le cuenta el día de Reyes tan bonito, junto a su novio enamorado, con una gran sonrisa. Así que la madre no puede más, le jode el día con cualquier mierda chorra.
> 
> Si yo no soy feliz ni soy joven, tú tampoco. Me lo debes todo, así que lo mínimo es que pases todo tu tiempo conmigo. Eso sí, vete a tu casa, igual que lo hice yo, a tu edad. Habría tenido a su hijo, por presión de la madre, no por decisión de la pareja.
> 
> Menuda madre tóxica. Qué planazo el regreso al nido.



Efectivamente, su madre es una persona realmente tóxica y tiene "envidia" de la hija, que es joven y tiene toda la vida por delante. Su madre sabe exactamente qué hacer para manipular a su hija y sabe sus puntos débiles y los utiliza para tenerla a su merced. Es más, mi chica tiene solo a sus dos padres y a sus dos abuelos ya que su madre no tiene demasiada relación con sus 4 hermanos y ella lo sabe y lo utiliza.

Ayer fue a verla a su casa y claro, la cuenta que hemos estado por ahí todo el dia como Dios y a la madre se la llevan los demonios y le sale la vena tocapelotas con la hija, que se presentó medio llorando en casa 2 horas después. A mi tambien me da bastante cosa y por eso me está costando tanto dejarlo porque en el fondo ella no tiene la culpa. Le han educado así y está bastante jodida en general, aunque sin motivos reales.

El problema es ese: su madre. Y si su modelo es su madre apaga y vámonos. Solo con pensar como puede ser si nos casasemos y tuvieramos un hijo se me nubla hasta la visión.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (9 Ene 2017)

albordedeunataque dijo:


> Efectivamente, su madre es una persona realmente tóxica y tiene "envidia" de la hija, que es joven y tiene toda la vida por delante. Su madre sabe exactamente qué hacer para manipular a su hija y sabe sus puntos débiles y los utiliza para tenerla a su merced. Es más, mi chica tiene solo a sus dos padres y a sus dos abuelos ya que su madre no tiene demasiada relación con sus 4 hermanos y ella lo sabe y lo utiliza.
> 
> *Ayer fue a verla a su casa y claro, la cuenta que hemos estado por ahí todo el dia como Dios y a la madre se la llevan los demonios y le sale la vena tocapelotas con la hija,* que se presentó medio llorando en casa 2 horas después. A mi tambien me da bastante cosa y por eso me está costando tanto dejarlo porque en el fondo ella no tiene la culpa. Le han educado así y está bastante jodida en general, aunque sin motivos reales.
> 
> El problema es ese: su madre. Y si su modelo es su madre apaga y vámonos. Solo con pensar como puede ser si nos casasemos y tuvieramos un hijo se me nubla hasta la visión.



Qué madres y padres tan maravillosos hay por ahí :Baile: es acojonante  . O ella le planta cara o lo veo muy mal. La relación con una madre así ha de ser la mínima y marcando mucho los límites. Qué gente más tóxica, qué asco.


----------



## zumo (9 Ene 2017)

Esta chica tiene un problema muy gordo, pero tiene que ser ella quien se dé cuenta y ponerle límites a su madre. Quizá no quiera darse cuenta de lo invasiva que es su madre y que se comporta como una adolescente celosa. 

Puede que todas decisiones sean tomadas por la madre, qué triste, incluso la aventura de vivir juntos, "yo ya estaba casada a tu edad".

Tú, como pareja, puedes sugerirla, con mucho tacto, es su madre, pero sólo ella puede hacer ese trabajo sucio. Es ella quien tiene que abrir los ojos y plantarle cara.



albordedeunataque dijo:


> Efectivamente, su madre es una persona realmente tóxica y tiene "envidia" de la hija, que es joven y tiene toda la vida por delante. Su madre sabe exactamente qué hacer para manipular a su hija y sabe sus puntos débiles y los utiliza para tenerla a su merced. Solo con pensar como puede ser si nos casasemos y tuvieramos un hijo se me nubla hasta la visión.


----------



## Calvston Kaillón (9 Ene 2017)

Para los tios que somos tranquilos, que una mujer nos este montando escenas y cabreos por cosas que son insignificantes es lo peor. por mucho que quieras a esa persona, al final te acabas hartando y lo mandas todo a la mierda.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (9 Ene 2017)

Conceptron dijo:


> Para los tios que somos tranquilos, que una mujer nos este montando escenas y cabreos por cosas que son insignificantes es lo peor. por mucho que quieras a esa persona, al final te acabas hartando y lo mandas todo a la mierda.



Y al revés igual, para las tías tranquilas el tema escenas por gilipolleces se pasa fatal.:S:´´´( y puedes querer a tope a esa persona ojo, pero....:´(


----------



## HARLEY66 (9 Ene 2017)

albordedeunataque dijo:


> Que se puede hacer con esto?? Dejar toda mi familia y todo lo que he contado para comerme estas mierdas aleatoriamente?
> 
> Una mierda...



Lo que debes hacer con TODO esto lo sabes perfectamente desde el post 1, otra cosa es que de verdad quieras o te atrevas a tomar ya la decisión que acabarás tomando igualmente tarde o temprano.
De ti depende alargar la agonía, porque el final de todo esto está escrito en el cielo con letras de oro aunque claro, no hay peor ciego que el que no quiere ver...


----------



## 2=0 (9 Ene 2017)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Lo que debes hacer con TODO esto lo sabes perfectamente desde el post 1, otra cosa es que de verdad quieras o te atrevas a tomar ya la decisión que acabarás tomando igualmente tarde o temprano.
> De ti depende alargar la agonía, porque el final de todo esto está escrito en el cielo con letras de oro aunque claro, no hay peor ciego que el que no quiere ver...



Hay gente que le gusta sufrir, padecer y así poder ir de víctimas por la vida 8:


----------



## HARLEY66 (9 Ene 2017)

2=0 dijo:


> Hay gente que le gusta sufrir, padecer y así poder ir de víctimas por la vida 8:



Algún caso he conocido y normalmente es incapacidad para afrontar las cosas y para coger el toro por los cuernos. Hay gente que aguanta lo indecible para dejar que la relación se pudra y sea el otro quién tome la decisión


----------



## visaman (9 Ene 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Y al revés igual, para las tías tranquilas el tema escenas por gilipolleces se pasa fatal.:S:´´´( y puedes querer a tope a esa persona ojo, pero....:´(



yo soy tranquilo mapachita:X:X


----------



## San Marco_borrado (9 Ene 2017)

He leido todo el hilo de nuevo.

Hay un post muy acertado: "en el momento que no quieras ni volver a tu casa..." Yo viví eso, durante unos meses, no quería volver, quería desaparecer y la sensación es de angustia todo el tiempo ya que no sabes cuando va a volver a liartela.

Hay que correr de este tipo de LOCAS!! porque no tienen otra definición que LOCAS y te arruinan la vida en el mismo momento que nazca un niño.

---------- Post added 09-ene-2017 at 10:39 ----------




2=0 dijo:


> Hay gente que le gusta sufrir, padecer y así poder ir de víctimas por la vida 8:



Más que eso, creo que siempre hay gente que tiene que vivir un drama, sea el que sea porque su vida no tendría signficado sin el drama diario.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (9 Ene 2017)

2=0 dijo:


> Hay gente que le gusta sufrir, padecer y así poder ir de víctimas por la vida 8:



:: Calla calla :: que el otro día me escribe una compañera de la universidad, llevaba más de un año sin hablar con ella...me cuenta que su vida con el novio un horror, continuas faltas de respeto (gritos por tonterías, escenas, hasta se burla de ella), la ignora, tiene dos hijos él de otra relación y todo para ellos y ella no cuenta nada, sale de juerga y hasta las tantas, encima ella paga muchas cosas porque él está bastante pelado... me dice...esto se acabó, ya llevo meses así, no puedo más, es humillante...
A los pocos días la pregunto...:: y dice... nada, ya hemos hablado, es una mala racha, que ya va a cambiar...
Hoy suena el whats otra vez...estoy fatal, me ha montado pollo, ha vuelto de juerga a las tantas y sin avisar....:: y yo.... :::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## 2=0 (9 Ene 2017)

San Marco dijo:


> He leido todo el hilo de nuevo.
> 
> Hay un post muy acertado: "en el momento que no quieras ni volver a tu casa..." Yo viví eso, durante unos meses, no quería volver, quería desaparecer y la sensación es de angustia todo el tiempo ya que no sabes cuando va a volver a liartela.
> 
> ...



Exacto, necesitan ser víctimas para que la gente les dedique más atención.

En el fondo es un problema de falta de personalidad y autoestima; si estoy bien nadie me hace caso, pero si soy una víctima el mundo me presta atención porque 'ay pobrecito/a de mí'.

Es igual que si dices que estás de puta madre atraerás envidias y malas caras, pero si dices que estás de puta pena, todo el mundo se siente mejor al verte que estás peor que ellos y encima te harán más caso y te darán más atención.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (9 Ene 2017)

visaman dijo:


> yo soy tranquilo mapachita:X:X



¿Hasen unos zumos? ::::


----------



## visaman (9 Ene 2017)

2=0 dijo:


> Exacto, necesitan ser víctimas para que la gente les dedique más atención.
> 
> En el fondo es un problema de falta de personalidad y autoestima; si estoy bien nadie me hace caso, pero si soy una víctima el mundo me presta atención porque 'ay pobrecito/a de mí'.
> 
> Es igual que si dices que estás de puta madre atraerás envidias y malas caras, pero si dices que estás de puta pena, todo el mundo se siente mejor al verte que estás peor que ellos y encima te harán más caso y te darán más atención.



se nota que hablas con la voz de la experiencia shemalota a ti también te va el sufrir y penar por hamol eh


----------



## 2=0 (9 Ene 2017)

visaman dijo:


> se nota que hablas con la voz de la experiencia shemalota a ti también te va el sufrir y penar por hamol eh



Totalmente :|

Pero por mucho que digo lo mal que estoy, nadie me hace caso :´(

:XX:


----------



## visaman (9 Ene 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> ¿Hasen unos zumos? ::::



vale me apunto:o:o:o:X:X


----------



## albordedeunataque (9 Ene 2017)

Sé lo que tengo que hacer y la putada es que me da mucho vértigo hacerlo... el mismo vértigo que no hacerlo y seguir adelante.


----------



## 2=0 (9 Ene 2017)

visaman dijo:


> yo soy tranquilo mapachita:X:X



Mapachita ... muahahahahahaha :XX:



Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> :: Calla calla :: que el otro día me escribe una compañera de la universidad, llevaba más de un año sin hablar con ella...me cuenta que su vida con el novio un horror, continuas faltas de respeto (gritos por tonterías, escenas, hasta se burla de ella), la ignora, tiene dos hijos él de otra relación y todo para ellos y ella no cuenta nada, sale de juerga y hasta las tantas, encima ella paga muchas cosas porque él está bastante pelado... me dice...esto se acabó, ya llevo meses así, no puedo más, es humillante...
> A los pocos días la pregunto...:: y dice... nada, ya hemos hablado, es una mala racha, que ya va a cambiar...
> Hoy suena el whats otra vez...estoy fatal, me ha montado pollo, ha vuelto de juerga a las tantas y sin avisar....:: y yo.... :::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Haces bien en pasar, porque por mucho que le digas no te va a tener en cuenta y lo único que quiere es desahogarse. Cuidado de todas maneras que esas personas suelen robar energía como vampiros 8: si les prestas demasiada atención.


----------



## xyv1 (9 Ene 2017)

yo vivi con una loca asi 3 meses y la unica forma de que se calmara era hincandole el nabo o drogada de valiums. al final la mande con su madre, era muy cerda follando pero no compensaba


----------



## zumo (9 Ene 2017)

Como contrapunto, no hace falta que respondas, sino que lo reflexiones, te pregunto si tú estás destetado de tu familia y si cederías, para hacer las Fiestas en pareja, no lo que exijan otros, al son de cada familia.

Todos tenemos defectos y virtudes. No existe la relación perfecta. Sin embargo, vivir en pareja debería ser más fácil de lo que pintas. 

Los problemas se llevan mejor entre dos. Imagina que a ella o a tí le hubiera tocado trabajar sin descanso. ?Cortáis porque no son horarios compatibles?, ?porque gana una miseria?.

A día de hoy, puedes elegir, no apechugas hasta los restos, porque lo juraste ante el cura. Sé valiente y habla con tu novia. Buena suerte.


----------



## estrella2009 (9 Ene 2017)

albordedeunataque dijo:


> Al final pasaron, bien dentro de lo que cabe, nos fuimos con sus padres a un cotillón de la tercera edad, aunque algún joven había también.
> 
> Y ha pasado lo que tenia que pasar, que estoy hablando con otra chica, 5 años más joven y bastante más alegre y echá palante... eso si, sin trabajo. Aunque parecemos más parecidos. Ayer me dijo de quedar los dos solos, pero me rajé en el último momento porque me parecía muy fuerte estar comprando los regalos de navidad, entre ellos los de mi actual novia, y despues quedar con otra. Hoy se iba a su zona y ya no viene hasta principios de febrero, lo cual me da oxigeno para que no me presione con quedar ya que... no sabe que estoy con alguien. Ese detalle lo he ido omitiendo por temor a que huya. Asi que en ese brete ando.
> 
> ...






Creo que eres un perfecto cobarde y dañino para ti mismo y para los demás

Primero, no eres capaz de dejar la relación en la que te encuentras por miedo y no te conformas con eso sino que empiezas una nueva relación con otra persona sin haber terminado con la que actualmente tienes y mientes u omites detalles a las dos chicas

No creo que vayas a tener suerte con las mujeres mientras no sepas lo que realmente quieres

Mira chico se valiente, rompe ya con tu pareja, no sigas alargándolo en el tiempo, no des lugar a que transcurran años y tener hijos, no sigas haciéndote daño y haciéndoselo a ella

Rompe con esa relación pero no te metas en otra

Vive la vida, sal con unas y con otras sin compromiso de ningún tipo, hasta que te llegue el momento de que realmente sepas lo que quieres


----------



## McNulty (9 Ene 2017)

Que bien se está soltero y matándose a pajas hoyja. La de disgustos, ansiedades y chorradas que te ahorras.

Emparejarse con una mujer e irte a vivir con ella en plan parejita, solo se tiene que hacer cuando ambos queréis formar una familia. De otro modo es un infierno. Aguantar a una misma mujer día a día es muy duro. Te explota la cabeza. Si ya tienes hijos, la cosa es distinta, ya que ella está más entretenida con los hijos, y pasa más de ti.


----------



## visaman (9 Ene 2017)

albordedeunataque dijo:


> Sé lo que tengo que hacer y la putada es que me da mucho vértigo hacerlo... el mismo vértigo que no hacerlo y seguir adelante.



ponla unas esposas y rómpele el culo de una vez por todas. mode from the lost to the river off


----------



## reset (9 Ene 2017)

plumbicón dijo:


> Te digo lo mismo que el compañero. Yo también soy el espíritu de las navidades futuras, y por duplicado. Ya sé que escarmentar en cabeza ajena no es tan sencillo (hay veces que ni en la propia escarmentamos), pero si con seis meses las cosas están como están a mejor no va a ir.



Pues ya somos 3. 
A mi como al del hilo, me saltaron las alarmas al convivir. Pense que cambiaria y me equivoque.
Me obligo a casarme, que era lo que necesitaba y tal...pense q igual asi cambiaba la cosa, y tb me equivoque.
Dandole vueltas a dejarla, vino el primer hijo. Quise pensar que algo mejoraria, y tb me equivoque.
Y ya resignado, contando los anyos que hacian falta para q el crio creciese llego el segundo. Y a tomar por culo todo. 
Ya no salen las cuentas: o vivir en alcatraz, o enviarlo todo a la mierda.
Desear volver al trabajo, temer fines de semana y vacaciones, rezar para q las horas pasen...y perder contacto con amigos, familia, aficiones.....ellas acaban por organizarte la vida a su antojo y tu familia pasa a ser la de ella.
Al principio solo ves la punta del iceberg. 

Mi suenyo no es que me toque la loteria o encontrar a nadie. Mi suenyo seria que a ella le tocase, o q algun capullo se la llevara con el. 

Yo ya estoy jodido: mi plan es hacer lo que me de la gana y apetezca, y lidiar con lo q pueda venir. Me han suplicado de rodillas muchas veces q no la deje, pero es o ceder o morir en vida. Y asi no se puede vivir. Se te acaban yendo las ganas de todo con tal de no oir una bronca mas. Y un dia abres los ojos y te dices...."!Pero que cojones!, plantas la canya...y otra vez de nuevo las suplicas, lloros y demas. La misma persona que igual horas antes te amenazaba con denunciarte por malos tratos psicologicos, abandono de hogar, o vete tu a saber, ahora se arrastra para que no te vayas. De locos.

Yo si pudiese volver atras, saldria corriendo dejandolo todo en casa. A fin de cuentas, acabas igual, pero con un monton de anyos perdidos y encima debiendo pagar pensiones, para unos hijos que han sido educados por su entorno cercano para que no te quieran. Cojonudo.

Yo creo que son mujeres criadas en el matriarcado. Dominantes. Que no conciben ver a una persona libre y feliz. Y se toman como reto tratar de domesticarla. Y siendo mi unico vicio, o virtud, que me gusta la libertad y necesito mi tiempo...sin ella me matan. 
Conclusion....o enviarla a tomar por culo, o convivir con un dolor de muelas, al que tienes q controlar y sabes que recurrentemente te va a dar por saco. Y si no haces nada, te mata. 

Y la chica del hilo veo que es igual. Yo la disfrutaria los primeros meses y despues puerta. Y asi en bucle. Convivir con otra?, ni en suenyos!


----------



## reset (9 Ene 2017)

Belibaste dijo:


> "Me obligó a casarme" ¿Te puso una pistola en la cabeza? ¿Te extorsionó?



En las relaciones de pareja, las decisiones se hablan.
Normalmente cuando una mujer quiere algo, se pone tan pesada que al final, por no oirla, cedes. Pero dejas bien claro que cedes para dejar de oirla, no pq te hayan convencido. Cedes por la otra persona, coaccionado. Muchas veces cedo, aun sabiendo que es la decision incorrecta...pero como el asunto me la trae floja, pues es mas rentable con tal de que te dejen tranquilo. 

A mi, como me la trae al pairo lo de estar o no casado, tampoco es q le diera importancia alguna. Pero yo no queria. Y para mi, a todo este proceso, lo defino como "que te obliguen". Y en eso de salirse con la suya, las mujeres son expertas. Eso si, si sale mal la cosa la culpa es del hombre.

De ahi la importancia de dejar claro que no estas conforme con una decision, y que la tomas coaccionado con tal de no soportarla. Luego mola decir eso de "te lo dije".

En temas que considere serios o importantes ya te digo q con decir una vez NO me sobra. Y la otra lo tiene claro.


----------



## guerea (10 Ene 2017)

zumo dijo:


> No soy un troll. Daba mi opinión, sin pedirle permiso a vd.. Personalmente, me parece un tanto feo plantarla a pocos días de nochebuena, podría haberlo hecho la semana anterior, si tan claro lo tenía que le está chupando la energía y la alegría de vivir.
> 
> Por otro lado, ¿qué más da?. Hoy día, nadie mira por nadie, por un trato cordial. Una ruptura así no es tan grave, ya que nada ni nadie (bebé) les ata. Supongo que ya se lo ha comunicado. El burbujo lleva días sin contar nada.



Eso nunca lo he entendido, y es muy de ellos, estirar el chicle por tener dónde meter en caliente o no estar solos.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (10 Ene 2017)

reset dijo:


> En las relaciones de pareja, las decisiones se hablan.
> Normalmente cuando una mujer quiere algo, se pone tan pesada que al final, por no oirla, cedes. Pero dejas bien claro que cedes para dejar de oirla, no pq te hayan convencido. Cedes por la otra persona, coaccionado. Muchas veces cedo, aun sabiendo que es la decision incorrecta...pero como el asunto me la trae floja, pues es mas rentable con tal de que te dejen tranquilo.
> 
> A mi, como me la trae al pairo lo de estar o no casado, tampoco es q le diera importancia alguna. Pero yo no queria. Y para mi, a todo este proceso, lo defino como "que te obliguen". Y en eso de salirse con la suya, las mujeres son expertas. Eso si, si sale mal la cosa la culpa es del hombre.
> ...



¿Y casarte no lo consideras algo serio??? ¿ Cómo aceptaste sin querer realmente hacerlo? Miedo a estar sólo quizá.... Lo siento pero la responsabilidad de lo que te pasa es enteramente tuya.


----------



## Ikkyu (10 Ene 2017)

reset dijo:


> Pues ya somos 3.
> A mi como al del hilo, me saltaron las alarmas al convivir. Pense que cambiaria y me equivoque.
> Me obligo a casarme, que era lo que necesitaba y tal...pense q igual asi cambiaba la cosa, y tb me equivoque.
> Dandole vueltas a dejarla, vino el primer hijo. Quise pensar que algo mejoraria, y tb me equivoque.
> Y ya resignado, contando los anyos que hacian falta para q el crio creciese llego el segundo. Y a tomar por culo todo.



O sea, la relación va de pena y para ver si puede mejorarse vas y te CASAS, sigue yendo mal y para mejorarla aun mas... Tienes un hijo, ya para salvarla del todo en un momento de lucidez maxima tienes el segundo hijo, perfecto, ASÍ SE HACEN LAS COSAS 

....


----------



## Gorgias (10 Ene 2017)

Ikkyu dijo:


> O sea, la relación va de pena y para ver si puede mejorarse vas y te CASAS, sigue yendo mal y para mejorarla aun mas... Tienes un hijo, ya para salvarla del todo en un momento de lucidez maxima tienes el segundo hijo, perfecto, ASÍ SE HACEN LAS COSAS
> 
> 
> 
> ....





No es infrecuente plantearse tener un hijo para "salvar" una relación. Se estila cada vez menos, pero aun hay quien cree en esas cosas

Enviado desde mTalk


----------



## zumo (10 Ene 2017)

Se siguen normas viejas y caducadas para los nuevos tiempos, confundiéndolas como normas universales y válidas para todos.

Primero, el pisito o la hipoteca. Ellas piden un hijo, porque toca por presiones de los abuelos o porque son madrazas. Entonces, la relación se pone en jaque mate. O hay bombo o cada uno por su lado. 

No valen las viejas normas, los matrimonios mayores, o no conocieron el divorcio, o se malaguantaron por cobardía o por dinero. Hagas lo que hagas, nada ni nadie (un bebé) va a resucitar una relación que ya está en la uci, es cuestión de tiempo, más tarde o más temprano.

Hay muchas personas, sobre todo, mujeres, que confunden imponer autoridad con obrarse histéricas y agresivas.


----------



## visaman (10 Ene 2017)

guerea dijo:


> Eso nunca lo he entendido, y es muy de ellos, estirar el chicle por tener dónde meter en caliente o no estar solos.



no todos pueden interiorizar lo de ''a falta de raja buena es la paja'' y si les falta mucho para hacer una huelga de nabos caídos y forma el igualitarismo


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (10 Ene 2017)

Gorgias dijo:


> No es infrecuente plantearse tener un hijo para "salvar" una relación. Se estila cada vez menos, pero aun hay quien cree en esas cosas
> 
> Enviado desde mTalk



Pero es que en el caso de Reset la cosa viene de mucho antes, ya que le dijo que sí a casarse por no oírla... pero él cero ilusión y ganas .Por como lo cuenta estaba ya hasta el gorro de ella pero aún así siguió en la relación por seguir, supongo que por no estar solo y tener dónde meterla, y planteándose dejarla vinieron los niños...se ve que fueron engendrados por el espíritu santo ::
La gente borrega que se jode la vida de esa manera por no tener nada de sangre ni personalidad tienen la vida que se han buscado.


----------



## Gorgias (10 Ene 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Pero es que en el caso de Reset la cosa viene de mucho antes, ya que le dijo que sí a casarse por no oírla... pero él cero ilusión y ganas .Por como lo cuenta estaba ya hasta el gorro de ella pero aún así siguió en la relación por seguir, supongo que por no estar solo y tener dónde meterla, y planteándose dejarla vinieron los niños...se ve que fueron engendrados por el espíritu santo ::
> 
> La gente borrega que se jode la vida de esa manera por no tener nada de sangre ni personalidad tienen la vida que se han buscado.





Lo de casarse, tampoco lo veo yo tan importante. Yo no me case, pero si mi mujer hubiera querido lo habría hecho, con separación de bienes, incluso "de blanco r por la iglesia". Ya lo de tener un hijo es bastante más serio, pero hay parejas que necesitan "tener un objetivo común" y ocurre que tener hijos es el objetivo común de emparejarse, en todas las especies animales. En cierto modo es el diálogo entre el instinto animal y el ser social modelo.



Enviado desde mTalk


----------



## Gorgias (10 Ene 2017)

zumo dijo:


> Se siguen normas viejas y caducadas para los nuevos tiempos, confundiéndolas como normas universales y válidas para todos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Esa es la cuestión, hay un conjunto de normas y convenciones que no se adaptan a la evolución social y de ahí vienen estos desajustes.

Después está la creencia de que las relaciones tienen que seguir un camino con ciertas etapas: Noviazgo, matrimonio, piso, hijos,... Que si no se cubren, hay quien considera que la relación"se estanca". Hace años, con la cantidad de hijos que se tenían y las horas que había que trabajar, no habías tiempo para pensar en estas cosas; hoy el día, con hijos únicos y mucho trabajo automatizado, da más tiempo a pensar en buscar nuevos estímulos.

Enviado desde mTalk


----------



## esNecesario (10 Ene 2017)

Al OP.

Está claro que ella está muy influenciada por su familia, sobre todo por su madre. El otro día discutieron probablemente por tí, también por envidia quizás (como trasfondo en el comportamiento de la madre, que además ve a su hija como una niña malipulable, porque en parte lo es, porque lleva siendo manipulada toda la vida).

Por eso digo que discutieron por tí, porque pasaste un día de ocio y cuando llegó el momento de acompañar a "tu mujer" a ver a su madre enferma te quedaste en casa. La madre está acostumbrada a que tu suegro esté en las duras y en las maduras y quiere que tú te comportes igual. Empezaría a hablar mal de tí a tu novia y discutieron, porque seguramente también pondría a parir a tu novia como si fuese una niña inútil incapaz de "enderezar" a su hombre.

Ahí está la clave del comportamiento de tu novia, que luego llega a vuestra casa y quiere "enderezarte" montándote un pollo por cualquier gilipollez (en este caso lo de las bolsas). Tu novia, la pobre está metida en medio, entre la intransigencia y manipulación de su familia (la madre y la tía) y tu intransigencia a ceder para estar con ella también en sus momentos malos.

Sabes perfectamente que aunque te digan que eres una pieza clave en su familia, ellos te miran con distancia y tú te sientes incómodo en esa familia.



Ahora hablo de tí, la otra parte de la pareja. Pienso que eres egoísta en no negociar y abordar con madurez y ceder un poco en el tema de las familias. 

Te pongo un ejemplo, el día de nochebuena os vais los varones y las hembras por separado a tomar unas cervezas todo el día, hasta la hora de cenar o hasta después..... Piensa en ella, cómo quieres que le guste llegar al pueblo y separaros, que ella se tenga que ir con desconocidas a tomarse unas cervezas siendo ella poco sociable, mientras tú te vas con familiares y amigos de toda la vida.

Lo suyo sería ir a visitar a tu familia varias veces, antes de "obligarla" a que tenga que pasar casi todo el día de nochebuena (o el 25, día de Navidad) con desconocidas todo el día tomándola. Que ella vaya cogiendo confianza con tu familia, para que se sienta a gusto.

Pero es que tú encima querías (según tu primer post) los 2 días (nochebuena y nochevieja), y ya si eso ::, si ella quiere (palabras dichas por tí) que se venga "contigo".

Todo esto demuestra egoísmo por tu parte (perdona si mis críticas te parecen ofensivas). No hace falta que vayas 1 vez al mes a ver (toda la tarde) a sus abuelos en la residencia, puedes ir 2 veces al año, o ninguna. Pero no cojas eso como excusa para dejarla tirada en toda la navidad, o para ir un rato a ver a la madre de "tu mujer" enferma, de vez en cuando.

No te has integrado en su familia porque no quieres, no porque sean tristes, sino porque NO quieres a tu novia. Pero sabes que ella está hasta las trancas por tu culo y te da miedo equivocarte si la dejas.

Una cosa te digo, déjala, pero no tanto por culpa de ella (que también), sino por tí, porque no estás preparado para cambiar tu vida (no hace falta que dejes de ver a tu familia, pero tendrías que ceder a veces, igual o mejor que cuando cedes para ir al trabajo cuando querrías irte a hacer otra cosa, porque estás junto a una de las personas que más quieres (tu mujer), sino por qué cojones compartes techo, cama, comida, olores, etc.... con ella). 

LO MEJOR ES QUE LO DEJEIS, no estáis preparados ninguno de los 2, tú por caguitis y egoísmo (y porque la quieres MUCHO MENOS que ella a tí), y ella por no tener los ovarios suficientes para apartar a su familia de vuestra relación y empezar a tratar los temas contigo (siendo ella misma), no ha intentar demostrarse a sí misma que te "endereza" después de ser sermoneada por su madre. 

No parece que os deis cuenta de lo que os pasa a los 2, ni lo que está pasando en vuestra relación. Vuestras familias tienen mucha influencia en los 2, y por tanto parte de la culpa de lo que os está pasando. Y como no os dais cuenta o no quereis solucionarlo; lo mejor es que cortéis la relación, porque sino irá a más, a peor.

Saludos y suerte.


----------



## Gorgias (10 Ene 2017)

Belibaste dijo:


> Muy deacuerdo con lo que dices Elena.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





No creo que sea "el sistema que busca esclavos" es simplemente instinto animal.

Enviado desde mTalk


----------



## albordedeunataque (10 Ene 2017)

Ayer me dispuse a hablar con ella, se sentó y le conté exactamente como me sentía, como veia yo las cosas que estaban pasando y hacerla ver el mal que le está haciendo su madre, la cual la tiene totalmente chantajeada emocionalmente. Le expuse los problemas, incluso de salud, que me está provocando todo esto y ella tambien me expuso sus inquietudes, y vió que esas inquietudes suyas para conmigo lo está generando su forma de afrontar las cosas, que a mi me asustan y me alejan de ella.

Finalmente acabó llorando como una magdalena, que tenia que buscar ayuda porque no sabe gestionar las emociones, que tuvo problemas y que mentalmente no los ha resuelto todavia y que "Por favor, lo siento muchisimo" llorando...

Dice que quiere cambiar toda esa forma de ser, que no sabia como me estaba sintiendo etc...

Está buscando un psicologo, o una actividad que la desenquiste, ha visto algo y ya ha contactado con ellos...

Con su madre a dia de hoy no se habla, mas porque la madre, la envidiosa de la madre, la sabe hacer mucho daño. Más de una vez ha dicho su madre delante de los dos que "Me hubiera gustado tenerla mas tarde para vivir mas la vida"... ¿De qué es sintoma eso? Siempre está acordandose de la infancia de la niña, de esos tiempos tan felices y no estos "tan tristes"...

Ya he dicho a mi chica que la vida no es eso, que esto no es un valle de lágrimas y que yo no admito ni por un segundo que eso sea así, que no me da la gana o me va a dar algo. Parece que se ha puesto manos a la obra, lleva toda la mañana hablandome por el wasap y que por favor no la vea como si fuera una loca, que le ayude a salir y a desenquistarse toda la mierda que tiene y le han metido en la cabeza.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (10 Ene 2017)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Lo que debes hacer con TODO esto lo sabes perfectamente desde el post 1, otra cosa es que de verdad quieras o te atrevas a tomar ya la decisión que acabarás tomando igualmente tarde o temprano.
> De ti depende alargar la agonía, porque el final de todo esto está escrito en el cielo con letras de oro aunque claro, no hay peor ciego que el que no quiere ver...





Ya, pero ¿ Te imaginas el disgusto que le dará a su novia si la deja ?


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (10 Ene 2017)

Belibaste dijo:


> Muy deacuerdo con lo que dices Elena.
> 
> *También es cierto que no hemos sido educados para hacer lo que queremos, sino "lo que toca". *Estamos rodeados de gente que nos toca los cojones (amigos, familia..) El sistema busca perpetuarse como sea y necesita esclavos. Sólo hay que mirar los hilos de este foro sobre NO tener hijos.
> 
> A veces por evitar conflictos empiezas a ceder y acabas atrapado en una tela de araña de la que ya no puedes escapar. La mayor parte de la gente solo quiere una vida tranquila y los parásitos saben bien cómo sacar provecho. Hay gente que desgraciadamente no ha tenido nadie que le diera un buen consejo en su vida, ni sus propios padres.



Lo sé, pero leñe, cuando crecemos tenemos que tener un poco de personalidad y pensar en lo que realmente queremos y nos hace felices. Lo que toca valía antes, cuando nuestros padres, pero hoy día.... es que eso de hacer las cosas porque toca me parece aterrador, la verdad.

---------- Post added 10-ene-2017 at 13:32 ----------




Gorgias dijo:


> Lo de casarse, tampoco lo veo yo tan importante. Yo no me case, pero si mi mujer hubiera querido lo habría hecho, con separación de bienes, incluso "de blanco r por la iglesia". Ya lo de tener un hijo es bastante más serio, pero hay parejas que necesitan "tener un objetivo común" y ocurre que tener hijos es el objetivo común de emparejarse, en todas las especies animales. En cierto modo es el diálogo entre el instinto animal y el ser social modelo.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mTalk



Sí, si ya no es el casarse, que eso hoy día se soluciona rápido...es el hecho de que hizo algo que no le apetecía en absoluto, por lo que no tenía ilusión. Más que el casarse, el dar un paso más con ella. Lo hizo por no oírla...habría que ver el careto el día de la boda... es que no me fastidiéis....:ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## 2=0 (10 Ene 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Lo sé, pero leñe, cuando crecemos tenemos que tener un poco de personalidad y pensar en lo que realmente queremos y nos hace felices. Lo que toca valía antes, cuando nuestros padres, pero hoy día.... es que eso de hacer las cosas porque toca me parece aterrador, la verdad.



Es la programación que tiene la gente desde que nace y es más sencillo seguir con ella, que cambiar todo el esquema mental.

Si no sigues a la corriente social, hay que estar preparado para el rechazo, la crítica y que te den por culo 24x7 ::


----------



## albordedeunataque (10 Ene 2017)

Necesario dijo:


> Al OP.
> 
> Está claro que ella está muy influenciada por su familia, sobre todo por su madre. El otro día discutieron probablemente por tí, también por envidia quizás (como trasfondo en el comportamiento de la madre, que además ve a su hija como una niña malipulable, porque en parte lo es, porque lleva siendo manipulada toda la vida).
> 
> ...



Lo de la Navidad está mas que resuelto, me di cuenta muy rápido y pasamos cada uno de los días con una familia.

Si no voy a ver a su madre es porque cuando su madre está mala "es mejor que no vaya", porque entonces su madre ya se siente responsable de darme de cenar o lo que sea y no se puede mover de la cama.

Soy yo el que está poniendo cordura en todo esto, y si, he sido egoista en algun momento, pero por pura supervivencia... a veces lo soy pero simplemente por darme un respiro de tanta negatividad reconcentrada. Yo no soy así por mucho que se empeñen en su casa de hacer de la vida un valle de lágrimas. Su madre necesita ir al psicologo urgentemente, pero ella no ve ningun problema, ella es perfecta.

He remarcado a mi chica que NO voy a ser como su padre, que si pensaba eso que se ha equivocado conmigo. En mi familia (la de toda la vida) estamos juntos, si, pero somos despegados y apegados cuando toca, no somos unos zipizapes que van juntos a todos sitios, pero se come, se cena y se duerme en casa. Y tanto mis padres, como mis tios han sido y son la mar de felices.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (10 Ene 2017)

2=0 dijo:


> *Es la programación que tiene la gente desde que nace y es más sencillo seguir con ella*, que cambiar todo el esquema mental.
> 
> Si no sigues a la corriente social, hay que estar preparado para el rechazo, la crítica y que te den por culo 24x7 ::



Exacto, poco más que añadir :Aplauso:


----------



## zumo (10 Ene 2017)

Lo que sucede es que la gente joven y no tan joven no quiere vivir fuera de la casa de sus padres. No sólo es por el dinero, sino que es una cuestión de comodidad. Así, las parejas de novios no se conocen, ni saben lo que es poner una lavadora o quedarse sin un huevo. 

En ese sentido, es positivo, no os habéis tirado cinco años de novios, medio engañado/s, defendiendo que pasar juntos las vacaciones es lo mismo que convivir con otra persona.

Hoy día, se usa al macho para proveer un piso, dinero y fecundarse. Una vez cumplido, se le da una patada fuera del nido. Si no estás muy seguro o segura, no te pilles por una relación, no merece la pena. Sin embargo, hay que ser valiente y dar la cara, siempre.


----------



## esNecesario (10 Ene 2017)

*Si no voy a ver a su madre es porque cuando su madre está mala "es mejor que no vaya", porque entonces su madre ya se siente responsable de darme de cenar o lo que sea y no se puede mover de la cama.*


La cena la puede hacer tu novia, incluso con o sin tu ayuda. O vais a verla antes y cuando llegue la hora de cenar os vais.

Es que hacéis una montaña de un granito de arena. Tú también eh?. O excusas por ambas partes. 

No hay lo que tiene que haber. :fiufiu:


----------



## zumo (10 Ene 2017)

Necesario dijo:


> *La cena la puede hacer tu novia*, incluso con o sin tu ayuda. O vais a verla antes y cuando llegue la hora de cenar os vais.
> 
> Es que hacéis una montaña de un granito de arena. Tú también eh?. O excusas por ambas partes. No hay lo que tiene que haber. :fiufiu:



La cena se la puede hacer él solito, que es una persona adulta. Si no quiere cenar en casa de su suegra, la segunda opción que propones es la más conciliadora para los dos.


----------



## Gorgias (10 Ene 2017)

Belibaste dijo:


> "que le ayude a salir" Ya la estás cagando. La otra cagada es seguir llamandola "mi chica". La madre es un problema gordísimo que no se va a ir NUNCA, es una sombra invisible en su vida quiera ella o no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Es obvio que "la madre" siempre va a estar ahí como elemento perturbador, pero el futuro de las pareja depende de ellos mismos; de que comprendan de que ellos son su propia familia ahora. Una madre tóxica dificulta las cosas, pero es un obstáculo que se puede superar. 

Enviado desde mTalk


----------



## zumo (10 Ene 2017)

Si muchas personas, con sus propios hijos pequeños o bebés, no quieren entender algo tan básico, alguien como este conforero, que critica lo malo de su novia pero no lo que él mismo hace mal, lo lleva de cráneo.


----------



## qe12 (10 Ene 2017)

albordedeunataque dijo:


> Ayer me dispuse a hablar con ella, se sentó y le conté exactamente como me sentía, como veia yo las cosas que estaban pasando y hacerla ver el mal que le está haciendo su madre, la cual la tiene totalmente chantajeada emocionalmente. Le expuse los problemas, incluso de salud, que me está provocando todo esto y ella tambien me expuso sus inquietudes, y vió que esas inquietudes suyas para conmigo lo está generando su forma de afrontar las cosas, que a mi me asustan y me alejan de ella.
> 
> Finalmente acabó llorando como una magdalena, que tenia que buscar ayuda porque no sabe gestionar las emociones, que tuvo problemas y que mentalmente no los ha resuelto todavia y que "Por favor, lo siento muchisimo" llorando...
> 
> ...



Hola, soy tu suegro. 

Tenemos que *hablar*.


----------



## Calvston Kaillón (10 Ene 2017)

Este hilo deberia tener una chincheta YA!!!

---------- Post added 10-ene-2017 at 14:59 ----------

Alguien piensa que su situacion tiene arreglo?

que pueden llegar a ser felices algun dia?


----------



## albordedeunataque (10 Ene 2017)

zumo dijo:


> La cena se la puede hacer él solito, que es una persona adulta. Si no quiere cenar en casa de su suegra, la segunda opción que propones es la más conciliadora para los dos.



A ver, lo de la cena es una tonteria... Lo que quiero transmitir es que mi suegra si voy yo a su casa va a hacer lo indecible por "agradarme" y nada va a servir que haga yo, es imposible. Es como querer subir y bajar de su casa y verla 10 minutos: imposible. Eso si... luego a mi novia la dirá "es que si estoy mala no os presenteis los dos porque no me puedo levantar". Sé que no tiene ni pies ni cabeza, pero es asi...


----------



## MisterWhite (10 Ene 2017)

Foro de subnormales que se rien de mis hilos, que luego tienen un hilo de 30 paginas llorando por lo miserables que son con sus parejitas.


----------



## Gorgias (10 Ene 2017)

Conceptron dijo:


> Este hilo deberia tener una chincheta YA!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Yo creo que sí tiene solución y que sí tienen futuro. De ellos depende, de saber independizarse de sus anteriores familias y crear la suya propia, aún sin hijos. Yo doy fe de que se puede conseguir sacar a alguien de la influencia negativa de una madre manipuladora, siempre que la otra persona sea consciente y quiera. También es verdad que yo soy un optimista "patológico"... 

Enviado desde mTalk

---------- Post added 10-ene-2017 at 15:15 ----------




albordedeunataque dijo:


> A ver, lo de la cena es una tonteria... Lo que quiero transmitir es que mi suegra si voy yo a su casa va a hacer lo indecible por "agradarme" y nada va a servir que haga yo, es imposible. Es como querer subir y bajar de su casa y verla 10 minutos: imposible. Eso si... luego a mi novia la dirá "es que si estoy mala no os presenteis los dos porque no me puedo levantar". Sé que no tiene ni pies ni cabeza, pero es asi...





La suegra te quiere incluir en su juego, al mismo tiempo que quiere teneros por separado para mejor manipular. Si la quereis seguir viendo, se impone visitarla siempre "de paso" que vais a hacer un recado; siempre un recado "serio" cómo ir al médico o de compras - aunque no sea cierto o sea para comprar una cosa sin importancia- para no darle celos. Así no podrá insistir en ajustar la visita



Enviado desde mTalk


----------



## reset (10 Ene 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Pero es que en el caso de Reset la cosa viene de mucho antes, ya que le dijo que sí a casarse por no oírla... pero él cero ilusión y ganas .Por como lo cuenta estaba ya hasta el gorro de ella pero aún así siguió en la relación por seguir, supongo que por no estar solo y tener dónde meterla, y planteándose dejarla vinieron los niños...se ve que fueron engendrados por el espíritu santo ::
> La gente borrega que se jode la vida de esa manera por no tener nada de sangre ni personalidad tienen la vida que se han buscado.



A ver Elenita, no te vengas arriba. Lo primero decirte que eres una maleducada. No te mereces ni respuesta por mi parte. Pero tranquila que no me rebajare a tu nivel. 

Lo segundo, que no sabes leer. Deduces cosas, todas equivocadas, porque ni tienes inteligencia, ni puta idea de lo que dices. Si me conocieses te sonrojarias de las chorradas que has puesto. 

Y lo tercero, que estando yo "mal", estoy mejor que el 95% de mi entorno. Seguramente mejor que tu, que se te nota amargada, pero ello no quita que uno quiera vivir lo mejor posible y trate de ayudar al que puede repetir el mismo error.

Con todo, me reafirmo en que convivir con mujeres es jodido, al menos para algunos que somos muy independientes. 

Y si. El matrimonio para mi es una gilipollez de nula importancia. Y si, un hijo hace que tragues carros y carretas y necesita de una madre y de un padre...un hijo, y las leyes actuales, claro.

En fin. Que a toro pasado y con el tiempo se ve todo muy sencillo. Pero ninguno nace ensenyado.

Procura ser mas comedida en tu dia a dia o cualquier dia te llevaras un chasco. Como ni te conozco, ni me importas, dejare pasar tus impertinencias.

Aqui zanjo el tema


----------



## PEPEYE (10 Ene 2017)

De recien casado un amigo me contó un sucedido a modo de consejo
Ayer iba a casa y vi a X dentro de su coche , aparcado, resguardandose de la lluvia
-¿Que haces ?
- Esperando que sean las diez. Hace mal tiempo y no me apetece ir a tomar una cerveza con los amigos
- Pues vete a casa con tu mujer
-Estas loco!. Mira yo llego todos los dias a casa a las diez, es el rato que tengo para mi. Si hoy llego a las 9 y mañana a las 10, me preguntará que ¿donde he estado?


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (10 Ene 2017)

reset dijo:


> A ver Elenita, no te vengas arriba. Lo primero decirte que eres una maleducada. No te mereces ni respuesta por mi parte. Pero tranquila que no me rebajare a tu nivel.
> 
> Lo segundo, que no sabes leer. Deduces cosas, todas equivocadas, porque ni tienes inteligencia, ni puta idea de lo que dices. Si me conocieses te sonrojarias de las chorradas que has puesto.
> 
> ...



Relee tu anterior mensaje y verás que he sido muy comedida. Se desprende todo lo que he deducido. En fin, sé feliz. yo lo soy, y mucho. Todos somos responsables de nuestra propia felicidad o infelicidad, en este tipo de cosas (elección pareja).


----------



## 2=0 (10 Ene 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Relee tu anterior mensaje y verás que he sido muy comedida. Se desprende todo lo que he deducido. En fin, sé feliz. yo lo soy, y mucho. Todos somos responsables de nuestra propia felicidad o infelicidad, en este tipo de cosas (elección pareja).



Deberías quedar y daros de hostias para ver quien tiene razón :XX:


----------



## zumo (10 Ene 2017)

::::::

La que ha liado el conforero. Feliz año.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (10 Ene 2017)

2=0 dijo:


> Deberías quedar y daros de hostias para ver quien tiene razón :XX:



Yo, evidentemente :| ::


----------



## esNecesario (10 Ene 2017)

Al OP.

Solucionarlo, poder se puede. Pero para eso es imprescindible que ambos identifiquéis el problema y después sepáis vuestra parte de culpa. Además de quererse y tener una mínima comunicación y comprensión mutua.

Eso en esta relación no se da. Está predestinada al fracaso o a una relación negativa para ambos (o un infierno o una relación aburrida y esclava).

Yo no veo BUEN futuro juntos, porque en la relación falláis los dos (cada uno a su manera). Siempre está bien y es necesario hablar las cosas, ahora estáis en ello, pero aún así vais por mal camino porque estáis poniendo todo el foco de vuestros problemas en ella (en su mala gestión emocional).

Está bien que ella vaya a un psicólogo, pero tampoco vendría mal que además vayáis los 2 a un terapeuta de pareja. En un par de sesiones te darás cuenta si la quieres lo suficiente cuando veas más claro tus errores.

Nadie es perfecto, pero tu comportamiento hacia ella es de demasiada indiferencia. No me refiero a si la haces mimitos o no cuando ella llora, ahí incluso la debes cortar (sin brusquedad) y no dejarla que ella "consiga" siempre lo que quiere a base de montar pollos y lloriquear (como se acostumbró con su familia). Me refiero como indiferencia a tu falta de compromiso con ella (con sus inquietudes familiares), a tu actitud ante las familias de ambos (que prefieres a tu familia en vez de a ella, y que pasas de su familia). Esto yo CREO que es porque no la quieres mucho, o porque no sabes lo que de verdad la quieres y no la priorizas.

Por ésta última razón, sumada a el mal comportamiento de ella, es que opino que deberíais dejarlo. Si quieres asegurarte más de que no hay solución, mejor (sufrirás menos su pérdida en tu vida), o incluso lo podéis dejar como novios y ayudarla como amigos (en este caso imprescindible que dejéis de compartir piso). Verás que tú también hiciste mal en la relación, pero no lo digo para que os flageléis, sino para que aprendáis de vosotros mismos y mejoréis (maduréis un poco más, siempre TODOS crecemos "cada día"), no tanto para arreglar la relación (quién sabe), pero sí para la próxima, para saber tú mejor lo que quieres de una tía y ella aprenda a gestionarse emocional mejor cuando se ve contrariada (cuando la ignoran, cuando no hacen lo que ella espera, etc).


----------



## George A (10 Ene 2017)

Pues la tienes a punto de un creampie anal. Ella llorando por miedo a ser dejada. Aprovecha y experimenta con su cuerpo, está en el punto.

Luego ya si eso te dedicas a la gestión emocional y demás mamarrachadas de calibrar si eres maduro o no como pretenden el resto de manginas y seres sin testosterona de ambos sexos que creen tener la clarividencia para enjuiciar la situación y lo que te conviene.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (10 Ene 2017)

Creo que este hilo me está agobiando.


----------



## quijotin (10 Ene 2017)

Necesario dijo:


> Al OP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Error!!! Apostaría las pelotas, y no las perdería, a que no hay tal enfermedad, es todo fingido, o en el mejor de los casos psicomatizado, para obligar a la hija a que le preste atención, par ser ella el centro de atención. Esa mujer es una manipuladora nata, y una psicópata. Y aquí, el pelanas del suegro (o quizá debería decir la víctima) no debe ser un ejemplo a seguir...de nada.

---------- Post added 10-ene-2017 at 22:22 ----------




albordedeunataque dijo:


> Con su madre a dia de hoy no se habla, mas porque la madre, la envidiosa de la madre, la sabe hacer mucho daño. Más de una vez ha dicho su madre delante de los dos que *"Me hubiera gustado tenerla mas tarde para vivir mas la vida".*.. ¿De qué es sintoma eso? Siempre está acordandose de la infancia de la niña, de esos tiempos tan felices y no estos "tan tristes"...
> 
> .




Hamijo mío, aunque ahora mismo te cueste creerlo, has dado con el quid, la piedra filosofal, el puto big bang. :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Y te aseguro que sé de lo que hablo.

Exacto, la madre ODIA a la hija (y la ENVIDIA de la forma más atroz). Es absolutamente terrible, lo sé. 

Dime una cosa, y no es curiosidad malsana: está buena tu novia? Es muy guapa? Es MÁS guapa de lo que lo era su madre de joven?


----------



## kikoseis (10 Ene 2017)

reset dijo:


> En las relaciones de pareja, las decisiones se hablan.
> Normalmente cuando una mujer quiere algo, se pone tan pesada que al final, por no oirla, cedes. Pero dejas bien claro que cedes para dejar de oirla, no pq te hayan convencido. Cedes por la otra persona, coaccionado. Muchas veces cedo, aun sabiendo que es la decision incorrecta...pero como el asunto me la trae floja, pues es mas rentable con tal de que te dejen tranquilo.
> 
> A mi, como me la trae al pairo lo de estar o no casado, tampoco es q le diera importancia alguna. Pero yo no queria. Y para mi, a todo este proceso, lo defino como "que te obliguen". Y en eso de salirse con la suya, las mujeres son expertas. Eso si, si sale mal la cosa la culpa es del hombre.
> ...



Las tías acaban por salirse con la suya. Deben tener un gen que las hace entrar en bucle cuando quieren algo. Así final por no oírlas la dejas con la suya.

Es algo contra lo que no se puede luchar. Y el que lo niegue pocas relaciones ha tenido.

La pareja hay que ceder las dos partes, sino malo.
Tu mismo lo dices, cedes. Y cuando consideras algo importante, cede ella.

Lo malo sería que siempre tu te salieras con la tuya, o lo hiciese ella.


----------



## kikoseis (11 Ene 2017)

CASAPAPI dijo:


> Esto no funciona así, en una relación siempre hay uno que quiere mas que el otro, normalmente el que mas quiere es el que mas cede.



Perdona pero eso es una casuística de tantas. Las situaciones son muy variadas.

Lo que yo digo es lo ideal, que haya cierto equilibrio. Enfocado en una relación seria.

Luego claro que las relaciones ambas partes quieren salirse con la suya, contando también que hay caracteres dominantes y otros gregarios. 

Esta situación algunas parejas lo racionalizan y tienden al equilibrio, y otras no. 

Las primeras son más felices. Las segundas suelen ser desequilibradaa.
Aquí si hay alguno muy dominante o caprichoso puede imponerse siempre, pero no esperes que una pareja así sea feliz a medio o largo plazo.

El que mas quiere es el que más cede si tiene miedo. Ahi puede que la otra parte se aproveche. Pero estas situaciones normalmente son cortoplacistas.
Bien por que no se puede vivir permanentemente en una dictadura , bien por que si se alarga la relación en cualquier momento la tortilla puede dar la vuelta y el que pase a querer más sea el otro.

Pero bueno parejas hay miles, situaciones hay miles, y felices e infelices hay miles.


----------



## quijotin (11 Ene 2017)

albordedeunataque dijo:


> Ayer me dispuse a hablar con ella, se sentó y le conté exactamente como me sentía, como veia yo las cosas que estaban pasando y hacerla ver el mal que le está haciendo su madre, la cual la tiene totalmente chantajeada emocionalmente. Le expuse los problemas, incluso de salud, que me está provocando todo esto y ella tambien me expuso sus inquietudes, y vió que esas inquietudes suyas para conmigo lo está generando su forma de afrontar las cosas, que a mi me asustan y me alejan de ella.
> 
> Finalmente acabó llorando como una magdalena, que tenia que buscar ayuda porque no sabe gestionar las emociones, que tuvo problemas y que mentalmente no los ha resuelto todavia y que "Por favor, lo siento muchisimo" llorando...
> 
> ...




La historia del OP me resulta terríblemente familiar...lo que voy a decir, lo digo desde mi experiencia personal. 


Si el problema de fondo aquí es el que creo, es decir, envidia patológica (rivalidad de mujer a mujer) de la madre a la hija, cuyos orígenes se remontan ya a un embarazo no deseado que le impidió "disfrutar" del matrimonio, en un cuadro de personalidad psicopática, narcisista, extremadamente dominante y potencialmente maltratadora, que habría anulado y convertido en un mero peón de su voluntad al padre y quizá a algún otro hombre de la familia (abuelo), el problema es muy gordo y muy serio. Siendo así, la única posibilidad a medio-largo plazo de salvar esa pareja es separar de una forma radical a la hija del infllujo negativo de la madre. Y no digo romper de forma total, porque esto es casi imposible, dado el gran peso de la figura materna, que nos marca de forma indeleble. 

Esto que digo, para tener posibilidades de éxito, es necesario, de una parte, que la hija haya empezado a ser consciente del influjo negativo que su madre ejerce en su vida, es decir, que se haya tomado ya la píldora roja, de que haya iniciado por si misma el dolorosísimo proceso de descubrir el odio y maldad de su madre hacia ella, y de comprender el porqué de ese odio. Ese primer paso es el más difícil, el de estar totalmente ciega a empezar a ver la luz, y es lo que hace albergar esperanzas. Por otro lado, es necesario que los dos miembros de la pareja se sientan enormemente motivados para llevar a cabo esa lucha en común.

Esa fortaleza y determinación de ir juntos a por todas, es fundamental para poder soportar todo lo que se te va a venir encima. La "Jefa" (obedecida ciegamente por el calzonazos del padre) no va a aceptar de ninguna manera que te lleves a su "niña" liberándola del yugo y dictadura matriarcal. Lo que viene a partir de ahí es una auténtica guerra, en la que intervienen ambas familias, una guerra de muchos años,con sus treguas, sus batallas y golpes de mano (y también sus "bajas") y que no terminará completamente hasta la muerte física de uno de los contendientes. 

Yo te confirmo que esa guerra se puede ganar. Pero es tanta la energía y el esfuerzo que tienes que poner en ella, que tienes que mirar si te vale la pena. A mí sí me compensó, porque al final tienes a tu lado una mujer a la que amas, y que sabes que haría cualquier cosa por ti, y eso no hay dinero que lo pague. 

Creo que debes hacer una profunda reflexión de lo que significa esta mujer para ti, de lo que te aporta ( en los momentos buenos), por ejemplo si les ves aspectos positivos que no ves en otras mujeres..., o si por el contrario la ves fácilmente sustituible por una chica de mejor humor. La muchacha, por lo que cuentas, parece que sí que le importas y mucho, a pesar de sus tremendas cagadas, inducidas por su madre. Solo por eso, yo le daría una oportunidad. Pero la clave es lo que en realidad sientes tú, y de si piensas luchar o no por ella.


----------



## George A (11 Ene 2017)

Se os está iendo la pinza echando la culpa a la madre de su humor infernal que sale cuando el op no tira una bolsa o mueve un mueble a destiempo. ¿Qué tiene que ver la madre con esos detalles de su carácter? 

Dais por hecho que no tiene que ver con ella y no por el proceso de domesticación al macho que lleva en sus genes, son formas de amilanar. La madre no tiene por qué hacerle la vida mejor ni más feliz pero eso no va a desaparecer porque corte la relación con la madre. Eso es su carácter. 

Habéis perdido el foco. Es ridículo.

---------- Post added 11-ene-2017 at 10:11 ----------

O el op domestica a la hembra o el domesticado será él, así de sencillo. Dejad de culpar al agente externo de la madre que si bien parece la parca merodeando y sería más conveniente para la felicidad que busca el op que desapareciera de su entorno. Pero por lo descrito se puede decir lo mismo de la novia. 

Ahora estará suave al ver que puede perder su presa, pero cuando vea que el macho no tiene cualidades ni energías para abandonar su cepo, que se prepare para esa vida gris y triste, con o sin suegra.

---------- Post added 11-ene-2017 at 10:16 ----------

Eso sí, ahora le espera un tiempo de vagina en plan commodity lo que le hará perder el foco para valorar la situación a la que la vida le está llevando.


----------



## Gorgias (11 Ene 2017)

George A. dijo:


> Se os está iendo la pinza echando la culpa a la madre de su humor infernal que sale cuando el op no tira una bolsa o mueve un mueble a destiempo. ¿Qué tiene que ver la madre con esos detalles de su carácter?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





No sé nos está yendo la pinza, por lo menos a mí. Simplemente aplicamos la experiencia propia, como supongo hará su excelencia en la descripción de la "mutua domesticación"... Y mi experiencia me dice que la influencia de las madres sobre su descendencia es muy grande, tanto más en el caso de hijos únicos, como es el caso de la novia del que inició el hilo.



Lo de la "vagina commodity" no lo pillo.

Enviado desde mTalk


----------



## George A (11 Ene 2017)

Entonces has aprovechado una rendija para contar tu vida. Este caso tiene sus características propias. Yo no elimino el hecho de que monte pollos por cosas nimias. Eso es así con o sin madre. Hasta os inventasteis el contenido de la última visita a la madre. 

Respecto a la vagina, me refiero a que como ella está ahora en alerta porque pierde poder y ve que el macho puede volar, tendrá una predisposición tan natural e inconsciente para hacer de su vagina una zona lúdica al op casi a demanda. Como el agua del grifo o Internet. Una commodity. 

Esa irrealidad puede nublar el juicio pues todos sabemos que es una situación propia de la fase de amarre y no una constante a valorar a largo plazo en la ecuación.


----------



## Gorgias (11 Ene 2017)

George A. dijo:


> Entonces has aprovechado una rendija para contar tu vida. Este caso tiene sus características propias. Yo no elimino el hecho de que monte pollos por cosas nimias. Eso es así con o sin madre. Hasta os inventasteis el contenido de la última visita a la madre.
> 
> Respecto a la vagina, me refiero a que como ella está ahora en alerta porque pierde poder y ve que el macho puede volar, tendrá una predisposición tan natural e inconsciente para hacer de su vagina una zona lúdica al op casi a demanda. Como el agua del grifo o Internet. Una commodity.
> 
> Esa irrealidad puede nublar el juicio pues todos sabemos que es una situación propia de la fase de amarre y no una constante a valorar a largo plazo en la ecuación.



Opinar según la propia experiencia no es lo mismo que "contar la propia vida", supongo que usted tampoco se basará exclusivamente en su propia vida para opinar, dado que cada caso tiene sus especificidades, como bien dice.

"Pollos por nimiedades" ocurren en todas las parejas y a originarlos son más propensos las mujeres, por alguna causa que por mi parte he renunciado a comprender -quizá sea que uno es tranquilo y no se para en "nimiedades", puede que otras personas tengan otra experiencia-. En este caso se comentó una situación que se dio después de una visita a la madre y de ahí vienen las elucubraciones posteriores.


----------



## zumo (11 Ene 2017)

Nadie se ha inventado nada. Por guardería, hay mucho grosero. 

Hemos deducido que, si la joven estaba feliz como una perdiz y si regresa de casa de la madre, hecha una histérica, dos y dos son cuatro, su madre la pone de los nervios y la machaca. Es su forma de tenerla dominada, fuera y dentro del nido. Ella no se da cuenta. Esas relaciones tóxicas son dolorosas de poner límites y siempre marcan el carácter de la persona. 

La influencia de la madre y en más de un caso, con algún hermano/a mantienen un vínculo tóxico. Quieren más al hermano/a que a la novia. No quieren emanciparse de la familia en la que nacieron. Así, es imposible formar una nueva pareja, remando solo o sola.

Edito para que se lea mejor. Escribo desde el móvil.


----------



## albordedeunataque (11 Ene 2017)

Efectivamente, casi de un dia para otro se ha convertido en una persona tranquila (sé que está caliente la cosa y que no puede ser de otra manera). Ha comprendido lo de la madre y dice que lo que le alivia es pensar que "yo piense que lo suyo es involuntario". Pero claro, a mi no es que me de miedo lo de la madre, solo creo que es algo que aunque pueda controlar, no se hasta que punto podré hacerlo o si ni siquiera el coste beneficio sea para seguir adelante.

Yo estoy en una especie de stand-by, ayer estuvimos muy bien, risas, hablando de un viaje que teniamos en reservado desde hace meses... y su madre sin existir. Pero sé que eso es temporal, o al menos lo imagino. Ella no para de decirme que tiene que reconducirse, y lo está haciendo a toda máquina. Lleva dos días comportandose ya no de una forma triste tal y como me tenia acostumbrado sino que hasta me gasta bromas, lo cual me sorprende y agrada.

Va a apuntarse a una especie de terapia (muy bien valorada por cierto) para gente que tiene este tipo de problemas y la veo animada. Espero que no sea una reacción ante lo del otro dia y vuelva por donde estaba. 

Hablando de su madre el otro dia me dijo "Ojalá la tuviera aqui delante para decirla un par de cosas" ... o ... "Me va a fastidiar lo que tengo contigo..."

Yo he comprendido que he sido egoista, pero que gran parte de ese egoismo es por poder respirar en solitario, porque la negatividad que me está transmitiendo es tan grande que supera lo optimista que puedo ser yo. Veremos como se desarrolla la cosa. Sigo porque quiero que sea la chica que pensaba que sería al irnos a vivir juntos y porque se que ella me quiere de verdad, aunque no se si será por miedo a estar sola... (durante un tiempo )


----------



## zumo (11 Ene 2017)

albordedeunataque dijo:


> Yo he comprendido que he sido egoísta, pero que *gran parte de ese egoísmo es por poder respirar en solitario*. Veremos como se desarrolla la cosa.



Respirar en solitario y vivir en pareja son dos términos incompatibles entre sí, como tan bien están explicando algunos foreros. Por lo que creo que no has entendido nada de lo que estamos opinando. Buena suerte.


----------



## George A (11 Ene 2017)

Ahora la culpa es de la madre y no de su carácter. Es ridículo todo y no es un dos y dos son cuatro como he leído. Pretendéis pasar por cuatro un cinco por ocho. Es su carácter.


Ahora tendrá tregua como nos ha actualizado. Hasta que se caiga el maquillaje. Disfrútalo pero mantente alerta, o culpa a un agente externo y lánzate al vacío sin paracaídas. Tú mismo.


----------



## esNecesario (11 Ene 2017)

albordedeunataque dijo:


> Efectivamente, casi de un dia para otro se ha convertido en una persona tranquila (sé que está caliente la cosa y que no puede ser de otra manera). *Ha comprendido lo de la madre* y dice que lo que le alivia es pensar que "yo piense que lo suyo es involuntario". Pero claro, a mi no es que me de miedo lo de la madre, solo creo que es algo que aunque pueda controlar, no se hasta que punto podré hacerlo o si ni siquiera el coste beneficio sea para seguir adelante.
> 
> *Yo estoy en una especie de stand-by*, ayer estuvimos muy bien, risas, hablando de un viaje que teniamos en reservado desde hace meses... y su madre sin existir. Pero sé que eso es temporal, o al menos lo imagino. *Ella no para de decirme que tiene que reconducirse, y lo está haciendo a toda máquina*. Lleva dos días comportandose ya no de una forma triste tal y como me tenia acostumbrado sino que hasta me gasta bromas, lo cual me sorprende y agrada.
> 
> ...





¿Habéis solucionado ya el tema de las familias?, o solo ha quedado claro la parte que le toca solucionar a tu novia (la intromisión de su madre en vuestra relación, y la mala manera de encauzar ella tu indiferencia, saltando y montando numeritos por tonterías).

Fíjate amigo lo que pongo en negrita, no haces más que tirar para tu tierra. Cuando ella sea más INDEpendiente emocionalmente de su madre (y de tí), el problema DE PAREJA que tenéis seguirá ahí. Y tú tienes tu parte de culpa en ello, no seas cabezón.

Una cosa es tener tu propio espacio personal dentro de una pareja, y otra no poneros de acuerdo en el tema de las familias. En las próximas navidades, o en las vacaciones de verano volverá a liarse, pero esta vez QUIZÁS sea ella será la que lleve la batuta.

En estos meses habéis tirado de la cuerda en direcciones opuestas, tú has ganado y sigues tirando. En el verano (o antes) volverá a tensarse la cuerda.


----------



## Oscovita (12 Ene 2017)

Hay muhicisima gente en este pais que no sabe donde se mete como el que ha abierto el jilo.

Si te vas a vivir con una pava , te vas a vivir con una pava y a hacer vida con ella.

Si no quedate en casapapis o viviendo soltero y que ella vaya a verte para fockar hasta que se aburra ella o tu.

Es que me pasa que tengo colegas como tu y cuando les explico y doy zascas en la boca por esta actitud encima se quedan ojiplaticos.

Y Ojo, con esto no quiero decir que tu no te vaas con tus colegas o hagas lo que te venga en gana, a mi plin. Lo unico que expongo es que si no has sido capaz de ponderar como la sentaria o como es y que le molestaria si vivieses con ella es que no eres tan inteligente como igual piensas que eres despues de tu parrafada.

No hay ninguna novedad en tu caso, tu pareja es como la mayoria de tias de este pais con sus matices, tambien las hay mejores para ti que no se mosquearian tanto, es mas algunas de fuera te consentirian eso y mas , de aqui no tanto.

Hay que pensar muy bien eso de irse a vivir con alguien que es una decision, muy muy muy compleja.

Tu tienes tanta culpa como ella o mas. Y ojito con dejar la relacion y esperar que otra sera como minimo algo mejor o que seleccionaras mejor que igual te llevas un chascazo y es peor o no encuentras gran cosa. Alla como te veas. Aparte que los años pasan para todo y todos.

Si te crees cohibido por muchos defectos o carencias de tu pareja tal como lo describes creo que tienes un gran problema de madurez para tener una relacion de ese tipo por como te digo que la mayoria de bigos son de ese estilo.

El error fue tuyo por embarcarte en algo asi y puedes destrozar una relacion que igual es viable. Lo mejor hubiese sido estar un par de añitos mas a tu bola hasta cambiar el chip.


Todo esto es una mierda , asi funciona las relaciones con las tias de aqui en general, para mal o bien es lo que tenemos. Si no quieres o no te apetece renunciar a cosas algo superrespetable no entres al trapo, pero si entras no vale luego querer hacer lo que te venga en gana y llorar porque la bigo te aprieta. Evidentemente alguna salida o a tu bola has de poder hacer, pero por sistema olvidate del todo, hay tias asi pero muy pocas cuando las relaciones se ponen serias y creeme que aunque digan que no las jode y luego salen por bulerias por otros lados estas cosas.

Es muy muy facil, no entreis al trapo y punto. Pero si entrais hay que tener claro esto.

Saludos.


----------



## 2=0 (12 Ene 2017)

Si la pareja del forero consigue realmente superar y solucionar los problemas emocionales que tiene con su madre; lo siguiente que hará será mandar al forero a tomar por culo al instante.


----------



## Calvston Kaillón (12 Ene 2017)

Oscovita sabe de lo que habla

Mis dies


----------



## zumo (12 Ene 2017)

Hay un par de puntos en los que no estoy de acuerdo con Oscovita. Vosotros también sois como para dar de comer aparte, no todos, claro.

Pretendéis seguir haciendo la vida de solteros con vuestros amigos, el tiempo libre dedicarlo siempre a vuestras aficiones, no a las aficiones de pareja. Pretendéis viajes y escapadas frecuentes de solo chicos. Ya no es tu dinero o tu tiempo, sino de la pareja, en común y voluntario. Nadie te obligó a vivir en pareja.

Entonces, tenéis a huevo ser infieles o los polvos sin compromiso. La criáis de los 40 es jodida. En el trabajo, en la pandilla de hombres, en el grupo de familia. Os engancháis a una nueva golfa, que os promete el oro y el moro. Pasado un tiempo, os dais cuenta del error y del guatepeor.

Muchos estáis enmadrados como si fuerais párvulos y consentís la rivalidad de la madre contra la nuera, hasta que la mujer revienta y hay un mosqueo de cojones. Es la manera de la suegra de pretender ser la jefa de la nueva familia del hijo. Mi nuera no trae a los nietos. Sois los niños de mama toda la vida. La mujer hereda y cuida al niñito de mami.

Si la pareja busca el bebé, se desata una guerra en la pareja y en las dos familias. Se reviven traumas y rencillas, maceradas y con polilla.

La relación entre madre e hija también es animal, pero se basa en la rivalidad y en la envidia de la juventud que se fue. Tanto en hijo o en hija, las madres son primero mujeres y pretenden vivir en ellos lo que no pudieron por sacrificios de la época. De ahí, los reproches y las manipulaciones.

Dejamos, para otro momento, el universo de los padres o papis.

Hay que pensarlo muy bien. Formar una pareja es precioso, pero también es un compromiso voluntario y una transformación en ser un equipo de dos, para bien y para mal.


----------



## Calvston Kaillón (12 Ene 2017)

Me parece zumo, que no has entendido a OScovita.....


----------



## zumo (12 Ene 2017)

Conceptron dijo:


> Me parece zumo, que no has entendido a OScovita.....



Sí que le he entendido. 

Pero ni las bigos son tan malas y desquiciadas, ni los hombres tan huelebragas ni buenazos. Lo que no quita que las mujeres confundan imponer autoridad con pegar gritos o poner pucheros.

Muchos hombres emparejados pretenden hacer lo que siempre les sale a ellos de los cojones, sin atender a las necesidades de la pareja. Hacer lo que les conviene a ellos o a la familia de él. "Mi madre ...", "es el rato de la semana para ver a mis amigos" (sábado de madrugada). Cuernos y mucha soledad.

Eso tampoco puede ser, si se vive en pareja.


----------



## esNecesario (12 Ene 2017)

2=0 dijo:


> Si la pareja del forero consigue realmente superar y solucionar los problemas emocionales que tiene con su madre; lo siguiente que hará será mandar al forero a tomar por culo al instante.




Es probable y debería hacerlo. Cuando se dé cuenta que después ella ceder él sigue tirando de la cuerda. Ella ahora ha perdido, pero no suelta la cuerda porque no quiere perderle, está arrastrada y él sigue tirando de la cuerda, en vez de ceder, asumir su responsabilidad y tirar ambos de la cuerda en la misma dirección.

A un hombre con dos cojones le daría muy mal rollo que su mujer no se hable con su madre por su culpa. No permitiría que ella diga frases como ésta; 



albordedeunataque dijo:


> Hablando de su madre el otro dia me dijo "Ojalá la tuviera aqui delante para decirla un par de cosas" ... o ... "Me va a fastidiar lo que tengo contigo..."



Un hombre hecho y derecho diría; "no, no, no, tampoco es eso. Ahora estás orgullosa y contenta por el alivio de haberte separado de las garras de tu madre, pero en el futuro te sentirás triste, al fín y al cabo es tu madre y la quieres. 
Mañana si quieres vamos a visitarla los dos, para que le demuestres a tu madre que yo te quiero y estaré contigo en los momentos malos, LO SIENTO CARIÑO, tu madre hizo mal en malmeterte contra mí, pero tiene su parte de razón. Mañana vamos, yo hago como que no pasa nada, y tú cuando la pilles las dos solas haces las paces y la dices que yo ahora estoy un poco agobiado y no quiero sentirme forzado a venir, pero que te quiero mucho.
Si tu madre y tú teneis que dejar de hablaros, que sea por cosas entre vosotras, no me metáis a mí en medio. Yo quiero que seas feliz, no que pierdas la relación con tu madre por mi culpa."

"Cariño, me he dado cuenta que tengo que ceder yo también. Vamos a solucionar el tema de ir a visitar a nuestras familias, poco a poco. Y si quieres mañana voy a verla, sin hablar para no parecer autoritario y agresivo, pero para que tú hagas las paces con tu madre, que no está para que la demos disgustos, sino para alegrarla en la medida de lo posible".
_________

Eso es lo que yo haría, me da pena su novia y eso que no la conozco. Pero me da pena porque la manipulan todos, incluso su novio. 

Cuando ella se dé cuenta que a él le importaba una mierda su madre, que incluso prefería que su novia no se hablase con su madre para no ir a ver a su madre... Le mandaría a tomar por culo si mejorase su autoestima y se independizase emocionalmente un poco de todo el mundo. 

El OP todavía está a tiempo de corregir su error. Si no lo hace la relación no tiene futuro, o un futuro con pocos momentos felices.

Es casi seguro que momentos como el del ordago de no dejarle irse una mañana con la bici porque hay que limpiar, o el caso del mueble.. fuesen porque ella estaba con la escopeta cargada por culpa del problema de que el OP quiere pasar al 100% de su familia. La chica dispara por cualquier tontería porque no puede (ni debe) obligarle a que la acompañe a visitar a su familia, pero sí puede decir "no te vayas ahora con la bici, hay que limpiar". 

Estoy seguro que si a esa chica se le acompaña de vez en cuando cuando va a ver a su familia (como dios manda en una pareja que va en serio), ella cedería y le dejaría más espacio personal (como irse una mañana con la bici). Porque lo ideal es coger tiempo para esos espacios quitando tiempo de cuando ellos están juntos (porque tiempo para estar juntos y solos tienen de sobra). Pero eso sí, nada de irse de juerga él solo un sabado por la noche, de eso que se olvide, con ésta y con cualquier mujer que se precie.


----------



## quijotin (12 Ene 2017)

A ver, no confundamos los términos. Una cosa es que todas las mujeres, más o menos, tengan ese punto neurótico, a veces un poco histérico (altibajos hormonales mandan) y, por qué no decirlo, sean un poco toca pelotas (sobre todo cuando hay confianza), y otra cosa es que a esa hembrota su madre la tenga totalmente desquiciada, porque quiere seguir mandando en todo, y a través de la hija domesticar y anular como persona a nuestro querido OP. 

Las suegras así son unas hijas de puta. Y ojo, hay familias que funcionan de forma totalmente matriarcal, en las que las mujeres y especialmente la "matriarca" tienen a los hombres de la familia totalmente anulados. Obviamente, para emparejarse ya buscan omegazos y betazos, si un tío sale respondón al final es rechazado. Lo mismo pasa con los hijos respondones, les boicotean sus noviazgos, y al final tienen que distanciarse de la familia para hacer su vida tranquilos. Más de uno estaréis pensando que se me va la pinza, pero es totalmente real, si no se habla más de ello es porque políticamente incorrecto.

Bueno, pues esto que lo ha habido siempre, hoy en día con el empoderamiento de las féminas ha devenido en mucho peor. Si te echas una novia con una madre así, o pones tierra de por medio (te vas a vivir a otra ciudad) o lo tienes jodido, hay que "desmadrar" a la muchacha y pararle los pies en seco a la vieja. 

Para zumo: aunque es verdad que hay "niños de mamá" (aunque la principal culpable de que eso exista son...las madres) el nivel de enmadramiento entre dos (o más) mujeres siempre es mucho mayor, forman una "sociedad" y se dedican a intrigar y manejarlo todo en la sombra. 

En mi opinión, la excesiva feminización de la sociedad, el daros a las mujeres demasiada cancha y demasiado mando ha sido un gran error, porque en general sois menos racionales (os movéis más por emociones, por impulsos y por instinto) y sois más inestables emocionalmente. Lo natural y lo deseable serían que psique masculina y femenina se complementen y hagan contrapunto la una de la otra. Pero se ha desequilibrado la balanza, y así nos va. La prueba son familias como la de la novia del op, donde se echa en falta un "pater familias" con un par de cojones bien plantado, que ponga en su sitio a la arpía manipuladora de su mujer, y le ponga las pilas a la hija. Esas familias matriarcales nunca son familias felices, aunque por fuera puedan aparentarlo.

---------- Post added 12-ene-2017 at 18:55 ----------




Necesario dijo:


> ...
> A un hombre con dos cojones le daría muy mal rollo que su mujer no se hable con su madre por su culpa. No permitiría que ella diga frases como ésta;
> 
> 
> ...




No, creo que no llega usted a comprender la maldad de algunas madres. Por supuesto, hay intentarlo todo, ceder, pactar, intentar llevarse bien con la madre, buscar una especie de pacto de no agresión...todo eso de lo que usted está hablando, y que no deja de ser el juego de la diplomacia. Pues bien, a veces es totalmente imposible. 

Además, si la hija dijo eso de su propia madre, sus motivos tendrá. Lo inteligente sería que el op intentara averiguar que es lo que pasa en esas reuniones madre/hija, de qué hostias hablan para que ella se ponga así. Nos podríamos llevar una gran sorpresa, como que a lo mejor la madre NO quiere que su la relación de noviazgo salga adelante,y la está intentando torpedear. No digo que sea este el caso, pero no sería ni la primera ni la última vez. Y si fuera el caso, ahí solo caben dos opciones, ir a la guerra contra la madre, o desearles mucha suerte a la madre y a la hija, y que les vaya bonito. 

La triste realidad es que las mujeres (y varones) que están altamente influenciados y manipulados por sus madres, están casi incapacitados para mantener una relación de pareja. 

En cuanto al op, es verdad que le falta madurar un poco, pero su familia no la veo tóxica como sí lo es la familia de ella.


----------



## Gorgias (12 Ene 2017)

Necesario dijo:


> Es probable y debería hacerlo. Cuando se dé cuenta que después ella ceder él sigue tirando de la cuerda. Ella ahora ha perdido, pero no suelta la cuerda porque no quiere perderle, está arrastrada y él sigue tirando de la cuerda, en vez de ceder, asumir su responsabilidad y tirar ambos de la cuerda en la misma dirección.
> 
> A un hombre con dos cojones le daría muy mal rollo que su mujer no se hable con su madre por su culpa. No permitiría que ella diga frases como ésta;
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo en que la pareja está hecha de cesiones mutuas, pero si la hija quiere dejar de ver a la madre por el momento, tampoco es conveniente forzarla. Un tiempo alejados de TODA la familia no le viene mal a nadie y las madres intrusivas hay que tenerlas controladas. En esto sí que hablo un poco por propia experiencia; no siempre es lo más recomendable aconsejar el perdón, porque puede reavivar el conflicto; ya habrá tiempo para eso.


----------



## zumo (12 Ene 2017)

Gorgias dijo:


> Un tiempo alejados de TODA la familia no le viene mal a nadie y las madres intrusivas hay que tenerlas controladas. No siempre es lo más recomendable aconsejar el perdón, porque puede reavivar el conflicto; ya habrá tiempo para eso.



Sin embargo, yo creo que, con la madre y el padre, ponemos la presunción del perdón, siempre, pero hay temporadas que la distancia es sana, por salud mental y por conservar a la pareja, si ésta lo merece.

---------- Post added 12-ene-2017 at 20:38 ----------




Necesario dijo:


> A un hombre con dos cojones le daría muy mal rollo que su mujer no se hable con su madre por su culpa. No permitiría que ella diga frases como ésta; Un hombre hecho y derecho diría (...).
> 
> Eso es lo que yo haría, me da pena su novia y eso que no la conozco. Pero me da pena porque la manipulan todos, incluso su novio.... Le mandaría a tomar por culo si mejorase su autoestima y se independizase emocionalmente un poco de todo el mundo.
> 
> El OP todavía está a tiempo de corregir su error.



Exacto.



Necesario dijo:


> Pero eso sí, nada de irse de juerga él solo un sabado por la noche, de eso que se olvide, con ésta y con cualquier mujer que se precie.



Añado yo, se acabó pretender pasar toooooodas las navidades y nocheviejas en el pueblo, con la familia de él. O se hacen planes de pareja, o se reparten los días señalados en cada casa.

En cuanto la novia se de cuenta que es tan egoísta lo uno (estar todas las navidades en casa de los padres de ella) como lo otro (planazo en el pueblo), le manda de una patada a casa de abuela. Y que pille el berrinche que quiera, sin ablandarse con chantajes ni amenazas.

En parejas sin hijos y con poca andadura juntos, veo que, cada uno, pasa estos días señalados con la familia de cada uno. Es como muy moderno y europeo, pero quizá sea lo mejor, hasta que se cojan confianza en cada familia. 

Eso de soltar a la muchacha con el clan de mujeres de él, con lo subjetivas y celosas que suelen ser las mujeres, y arréglatelas con ellas, es como para mandarle a tomar por saco ipso facto.


----------



## esNecesario (12 Ene 2017)

quijotin dijo:


> Además, si la hija dijo eso de su propia madre, sus motivos tendrá. Lo inteligente sería que el op intentara averiguar que es lo que pasa en esas reuniones madre/hija, de qué hostias hablan para que ella se ponga así. Nos podríamos llevar una gran sorpresa, como que a lo mejor la madre NO quiere que su la relación de noviazgo salga adelante,y la está intentando torpedear. No digo que sea este el caso, pero no sería ni la primera ni la última vez. Y si fuera el caso, ahí solo caben dos opciones, ir a la guerra contra la madre, o desearles mucha suerte a la madre y a la hija, y que les vaya bonito.
> 
> La triste realidad es que las mujeres (y varones) que están altamente influenciados y manipulados por sus madres, están casi incapacitados para mantener una relación de pareja.




Al contrario, sería una estupidez meterse en medio de la madre y la hija. La novia lo que tiene que hacer es cortar a la madre cuando ésta se ponga a hablar mal del novio. 

"Mira mamá, ya soy mayorcita, no te metas en mi vida y menos en la relación que tengo con mi novio. Yo soy capaz de darme cuenta de sus errores, valorar si son graves y tratar estos temas de pareja entre él y yo."

No hace falta discutir y dejar de hablarse SI LA MADRE NO QUIERE, que dependa de ella y no de su novia. Que la madre se quede en evidencia si insiste en malmeter a la hija. Y sobre todo, que la hija sea capaz de no dejarse influenciar por ese malmeter. 

La frase de la novia dice; "me gustaría que estuviese aquí (con el novio también :ouch y decirla un par de cosas". Significa que ella todavía no ha sabido ponerse en su sitio frente a su madre, y que la discusión fue aguantar el malmeter de su madre, y pasar a no hablarse (hasta quién sabe cuando). Así no se hacen las cosas, la hija debe INTENTAR hacer las paces con su madre aclarándole su postura (que no se meta en su relación). De la manera en que han quedado la madre y la hija, la novia no ha aprendido bien lo que tiene que hacer (hacerse valer con personalidad), lo único que ha hecho la novia es hacer caso al novio (perdiendo, porque pierde a su madre) y cuando éste la deje (ya tiene una echada el ojo...) tendrá que volver con la cabeza gacha a pedirle perdón (esto la dejará por los suelos, y la madre se auto-afianzará más en su posición de madre protectora y metomentoda).

El problema sigue ahí, porque la novia quiere a su familia. ¿Qué pasará cuando quiera ir a visitar a sus abuelos, irá COMPLETAMENTE sola?. :rolleye:

Lo que la novia necesita es un novio razonable, que ceda, y que la de fuerzas para ser más autosuficiente en su personalidad. Sin perder a su madre, porque de hecho el no perderla y mantenerla a raya la serviría como ejercicio y entrenamiento para llenarse de fuerza y personalidad. No tragar a TODO lo que el novio diga para quedarse más dependiente emocionalmente de él. Una pareja es cosa de dos, respetando un acuerdo de mínimos. 

En las parejas siempre hay una parte que tira más del carro (en la misma dirección, por supuesto), eso en general pero respetando que en unos aspectos de la vida él tire más y otros aspectos ella tire más. Lo que no se puede hacer es tirar del todo y arrastrar a la otra persona, cuando eso pasa la pareja se rompe o uno de los dos se anula casi por completo.

---------- Post added 12-ene-2017 at 20:40 ----------




Gorgias dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo en que la pareja está hecha de cesiones mutuas, pero si la hija quiere dejar de ver a la madre por el momento, tampoco es conveniente forzarla. Un tiempo alejados de TODA la familia no le viene mal a nadie y las madres intrusivas hay que tenerlas controladas. En esto sí que hablo un poco por propia experiencia; no siempre es lo más recomendable aconsejar el perdón, porque puede reavivar el conflicto; ya habrá tiempo para eso.




No me has entendido, vuelve a leer y verás que dije "si quieres mañana vamos...". No he dicho de forzarla por dios.


----------



## zumo (12 Ene 2017)

+1. Sin embargo, no me metería en una guerra contra la suegra, ni siquiera si yo tuviera mis hijos. Mandaría a tomar por saco a la madre y a la hija. Si no quiere el divorcio, que la visite ella sola con los niños, excepto una cita breve al año y hospitalizaciones. Bendita paz.

Edito. Es más conciliadora y mentalmente sana la estrategia que propone Necesario, además que sirve para reforzar el vínculo de pareja. Me defiende ante sus padres, sin entrar a trapo. Transmite madurez, resolución del conflicto delicado y amor, hacia la madre y hacia el novio.



quijotin dijo:


> En cuanto al op, es verdad que le falta madurar un poco, pero su familia no la veo tóxica como sí lo es la familia de ella.



Sin embargo, me da toda la impresión que se ve a sí mismo perfecto y con la familia perfecta. 

Qué histérica::, le pide que no salga con la bici, porque tienen que limpiar el piso. Tiene pinta del típico hijo único, que nunca ha hecho un huevo en casa, o ha hecho muy poco de las tareas domésticas. Y la novia, que tampoco habrá hecho gran cosa, le persigue con el trapo y la aspiradora.


----------



## Gorgias (12 Ene 2017)

Necesario dijo:


> Al contrario, sería una estupidez meterse en medio de la madre y la hija. La novia lo que tiene que hacer es cortar a la madre cuando ésta se ponga a hablar mal del novio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sí que te entendí, simplemente digo que puede ser que aun no sea momento de insistir en eso, cuando aún la hija y la madre están con el conflicto abierto. Ya sé lo dirá de aquí a un tiempo

Enviado desde mTalk


----------



## esNecesario (12 Ene 2017)

Gorgias dijo:


> Sí que te entendí, simplemente digo que puede ser que aun no sea momento de insistir en eso, cuando aún la hija y la madre están con el conflicto abierto. Ya sé lo dirá de aquí a un tiempo
> 
> Enviado desde mTalk




Es otra forma de verlo, sí.  

Pero si la discusión está reciente la situación de no hablarse es todavía nueva, es más fácil revertir un inicio de cambio que un cambio prolongado y asumido. Y más conociendo lo orgullosas que son las mujeres, y más a esas edades avanzadas.

Precisamente ahora que está la herida abierta es cuando más posibilidades hay de que la madre tome en serio lo que dice su hija. Ahora la madre está dolida, después vendrá el orgullo de mujer... :fiufiu: por ambas partes.

Mi experiencia me dice que es mejor aclararlo cuanto antes, y si va el novio en la visita será más difícil que vuelvan a discutir (porque la causa de la discusión es que él no acompañó a su novia a ver a su madre enferma después de ellos pasar un día de ocio). La madre no tendrá excusa para seguir discutiendo por ello ese día, y aceptará mejor que su hija la diga que por favor no se entrometa en su relación.

Yo eso se lo plantearía a mi novia, sin presionarla, unos días para que se lo piense y decida ella, por supuesto.

A mí me daría muy mal rollo que mi novia dejase de hablarse con su madre por mi culpa (aunque sea una culpa indirecta, pero el argumento es él). La hija no tiene por qué decidir entre su madre y él, tienen que separar los problemas y que cada uno lo solucione en su casa.

De la forma que ha pasado todo, la novia tarde o temprano puede echarle en cara que dejó de hablar con su madre por él (conociendo un poco a la hija, no asumirá su responsabilidad en que debió mantener a raya a su madre). Razón de más para que ella intente (tarde o temprano) reconciliarse con su madre. Yo creo que cuanto antes mejor, menos antinatural será y más fácil dejarla marcada a fuego a su madre que no debe entrometerse.


----------



## Gorgias (12 Ene 2017)

Necesario dijo:


> Es otra forma de verlo, sí.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Totalmente de acuerdo y por supuesto que cualquier visita a la madre tendrá que ser en pareja y controlando ellos el momento y los tiempos. Cuándo sea el momento de hacer la visita será algo que tendrá que decidir sobre todo la hija.



Que a él le va a "caer encima" la mala relación madre-hija es algo que ocurrirá, casi con toda seguridad, pero nadie sabe cuándo.



Enviado desde mTalk


----------



## Pacotuercas (16 Ene 2017)

De todos modos, con muchas mujeres nunca se sabe. En mi caso he vivido con aquella mujer, que decide romper la relación, porque no soporta que me lleve genial con su madre, llegando a pensar que conspiramos contra ella y a la que ella interiormente odia. Por otro lado, la madre que por dominar a la hija decide generar problemas que terminan rompiendo la pareja.

L O C A S


----------



## _Agamenon (16 Ene 2017)

De mal rollo no se puede estar toda la vida

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI RIO-L01 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## albordedeunataque (25 Jul 2017)

6 meses despues de todo aquello seguimos juntos. La verdad que algo cambió a partir de marzo/abril para bien, ella empezó a estudiar unas oposiciones y parece que se relajó en todos los sentidos. Yo empecé a volverme optimista con la relación y comencé a disfrutar... O a engañarme a mi mismo...

Ahora mismo "estamo muy bien" pero en mi fuero interno no dejo de sentir esa presión de "perdida del tiempo" que no me deja respirar. Ella es una persona que ahora está mejor que nunca, porque siempre ha estado regular. Repito que tiene poca familia, pocas amigas y poco dinero para gastar. Yo tengo no mucha familia pero los 12 mas cercanos que somos estamos muy cercanos y siempre hay buen royo, tengo bastantes amistades y además ahorro dinero casi contra mi voluntad porque gano el doble que ella pero no me lo puedo gastar en viajes porque ella entre que está con la oposición y que no gana mucho, pues no se puede de momento: Pero recordad que tengo 32 años, se van yendo irremediablemente.

Por lo tanto nuestra pareja es una igualación hacia "abajo" ya que ella está a gusto pero yo tengo la sensación de que qué pinto aquí.

Para mas inri está el problema de la casa, que yo tengo un casoplón gratis disponible a media hora de ambos trabajos pero a ella le agobia vivir en lugares de menos de medio millon de habitantes porque tiene miedo a sentirse sola... Por lo tanto baraja la posibilidad de comprar una casa para lo cual debería yo descapitalizarme, perder la oportunidad de ahorrar y viajar un monton ahora que somos jóvenes utilizando la otra casa y encima quedarme pillado en ladrillo en algún barrio de baja estofa cosa a la que yo no estoy acostumbrado.

Y la verdad, no sé como salir de todo esto porque a ella la quiero muchísimo y ahora mismo no me imagino la vida sin ella (En realidad si me la imagino). Imagino que será algo relacionado con algún sindrome de dependencia. Evidentemente al ser ellos 3 (padre, madre e hija) y los dos abuelos muy mayores en la familia si me voy sería una hecatombe familiar (para ellos).


----------



## zumo (25 Jul 2017)

Nosotros no podemos hacerte el trabajo sucio.

Recuerda. Los años pasan. El prado del vecino siempre es más verde.


----------



## Isuzu (25 Jul 2017)

Igual aprueba la opo' y la cosa se iguala mas.

De todas formas a partir de los 35 buscar pareja es como encontrar un coche decente de segunda mano. O fue en su dia una super berlina o no ganas para aspirinas, y no hablo del físico, sino del psiquico, costumbres, lazos familiares y capacidad de adaptación, básicamente lo que hace que una relación funcione. Si ya seduces a un bombón triunfaste.

Powered by Lumia W10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barspin (26 Jul 2017)

Cassie dijo:


> A mí me parece muy bien lo del espacio, pero creo que eso se aplica más en cosas tipo hobbies, no en celebraciones o problemas familiares, en ese caso lo que debería salir de ti, *si la quieres, es acompañarla, más sabiendo que es una persona frágil e insegura...
> *
> Yo creo que ella tiene miedo porque percibe que tu nivel de compromiso es menor y no para de ponerte "pruebas" como para intentar reafirmarse o recibir tu atención.




Me dan asco vuestras respuestas feminoides, en plan "ella es frágil, has de protegerla jijiiji".

ANDA Y QUE LA JODAN, menudo bicho.


----------



## chortinator (26 Jul 2017)

Tener hijos, los hijos lo arreglan todo


----------



## Barspin (26 Jul 2017)

albordedeunataque dijo:


> 6 meses despues de todo aquello seguimos juntos. La verdad que algo cambió a partir de marzo/abril para bien, ella empezó a estudiar unas oposiciones y parece que se relajó en todos los sentidos. Yo empecé a volverme optimista con la relación y comencé a disfrutar... O a engañarme a mi mismo...
> 
> Ahora mismo "estamo muy bien" pero en mi fuero interno no dejo de sentir esa presión de "perdida del tiempo" que no me deja respirar. Ella es una persona que ahora está mejor que nunca, porque siempre ha estado regular. Repito que tiene poca familia, pocas amigas y poco dinero para gastar. Yo tengo no mucha familia pero los 12 mas cercanos que somos estamos muy cercanos y siempre hay buen royo, tengo bastantes amistades y además ahorro dinero casi contra mi voluntad porque gano el doble que ella pero no me lo puedo gastar en viajes porque ella entre que está con la oposición y que no gana mucho, pues no se puede de momento: Pero recordad que tengo 32 años, se van yendo irremediablemente.
> 
> ...










Rajulin, te huele el pozo al escribir.


----------



## reset (24 Ago 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> En breve tus fines de semana se van a convertir en un infierno. Llegará el lunes y empezarás a plantearte mientras conduces al trabajo cómo cojones puede ser que tengas más ganas de llegar al curro que de que llegue el fin de semana.
> 
> Después llegará la fase en que, cada vez que metas la llave en la cerradura de tu casa, te entren pensamientos fugaces de sacarla y largarte lo más lejos posible. Querrás buscar un alquiler o algún otro domicilio propio en el que te sientas realmente seguro, que sea tu propio castillo. Un lugar que puedas considerar realmente tranquilo. Tu propio refugio.
> 
> ...



Si aun sigue usted vivo....¿como considera que puede salirse de ese infierno con dignidad?? Porque solo alguien que lo haya vivido puede entenderlo.

Tengo "un amigo" que lleva 2 dias sin contactar con su mujer. Su texto parece premonitorio....y esta tan hasta los cojones de ella que para "descansar" (con la excusa del trabajo) la ha enviado con sus padres junto a los niños. La chica de puertas para fuera es lo contrario a puertas para dentro, y de buen ver. Vamos....una trampa.

Mi "amigo" no descarta volver a casa de sus padres (es muy grande) y montarse alli un loft....y volver a intentar ser un poco lo que era antes, centrandose en hijos, trabajo y aficiones (las mujeres le venian solas y aun se conserva bien). Porque de seguir asi a viejo no llega.


----------



## Harold Papanander (24 Ago 2019)

Ilmac_borrado dijo:


> donde coño conoces a ucranianas??? solo he conocdo a una en mi vida y no llagamos ni a quedar estaba bastante buena y lachica se intereso por mi bastante y yo fui tonto en ese sentido.




Hay mucho mito con las ucranianas. La mayoría de ellas no son ucranianas, son rusas que vivían o viven en Ucrania, gracias a la invasión soviética, y odian Ucrania por los cuatro costados. Las detectarás fácil porque se pasan el día echando pestes sobre dicho país, algo lógico y natural porque solo se sienten rusas.

Este tipo de ''ucranianas'' da verdadero asco y hay que huir de ellas como de la peste.


----------



## Sr. Pérez (24 Ago 2019)

Tu mujer, suponiéndo que exista, está loca. 

Loca en plan un porcentaje significativo sobre la tasa normal que es esperable en una mujer de su edad y extracción socioeconómica.

Dale el pase. Con tacto, pero sin piedad.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (24 Ago 2019)

reset dijo:


> Si aun sigue usted vivo....¿como considera que puede salirse de ese infierno con dignidad?? Porque solo alguien que lo haya vivido puede entenderlo.
> 
> Tengo "un amigo" que lleva 2 dias sin contactar con su mujer. Su texto parece premonitorio....y esta tan hasta los cojones de ella que para "descansar" (con la excusa del trabajo) la ha enviado con sus padres junto a los niños. La chica de puertas para fuera es lo contrario a puertas para dentro, y de buen ver. Vamos....una trampa.
> 
> Mi "amigo" no descarta volver a casa de sus padres (es muy grande) y montarse alli un loft....y volver a intentar ser un poco lo que era antes, centrandose en hijos, trabajo y aficiones (las mujeres le venian solas y aun se conserva bien). Porque de seguir asi a viejo no llega.



De verdad que lo siento. 

Justo hace un par de semanas, en un almuerzo de amigos de toda la vida, un par de ellos ya insinuaban que se iban a separar. Si allí éramos nueve, conviviendo con sus respectivas parejas ya sólo iban a quedar tres.



Como bien le dice el jefe narco en ese video a Fassbender (escenón de la infravalorada película "El consejero") te aconsejaría:

- A ser consciente de la realidad en la que vives. Plenamente consciente.

- Si, una vez has profundizado en el ejercicio de consciencia anterior todavía os quedan ganas a ambos de luchar, acudid a un especialista que pueda ayudaros como pareja. Eso sí, debes de tener presente que, "el mundo en el que pretendes solucionar los errores, es diferente al mundo en el que los cometiste".

-Que, aunque sientas que te encuentres justo ahora en una encrucijada y quieras elegir, es muy, pero que muy, probable que esa elección ya no exista porque la hayas elegido inconscientemente ya en el pasado. Sólo quedaría la aceptación.

- Que prepares un lugar donde poder alojar las tragedias que, más pronto o más tarde, inevitablemente tendrán que llegar.

- Que, cuando hablamos de dolor, las reglas habituales de intercambio dejan de funcionar. Cualquiera daría un imperio por dejar de sentir dolor, sin embargo el dolor no compra nada. Sé consciente de ello si tu mujer se acerca a ti y lo único que te ofrece es su dolor. Nunca ofrezcas dolor. O, al menos, que nunca sea únicamente dolor lo que puedas ofrecer.

- Acepta que nuestra realidad es el resultado de nuestras acciones y que, cuando desaparezcamos, nuestra realidad desaparecerá con nosotros. Aléjate de tu mujer si es incapaz de comprender esto. Su realidad, esa realidad donde su dolor está tan magnificado, donde ella "es tu esclava", donde ella es "la única que se esfuerza por la relación", donde tú eres un monstruo, etc. Es una realidad que ha producido ella y que desaparecerá con ella. Tu realidad a partir de entonces dependerá únicamente de ti.

- La vida, tu vida, no va a dar marcha atrás.

- Y por último, que la proximidad de la muerte revela todos los planes tal y como son en realidad.


----------



## reset (24 Ago 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> De verdad que lo siento.
> 
> Justo hace un par de semanas, en un almuerzo de amigos de toda la vida, un par de ellos ya insinuaban que se iban a separar. Si allí éramos nueve, conviviendo con sus respectivas parejas ya sólo iban a quedar tres.
> 
> ...



Gracias. Soy bastante consciente de todo eso, de ahi mi malestar al darme cuenta de que el tiempo pasa y no vuelve.

Y tiene que ser otra persona la que intente contagiarte su amargura y pesimismo, trantando de hacerte chantaje con tus hijos o psicologicamente.....en esencia intentando "amargarte la vida", llegando uno a pensar.....¿pero que cojones habre hecho yo en otra vida para merecer esta pena?. Si creyese en Dios tendria invitaciones de sobra para el cielo .


Por suerte creo q soy inmune al dolor q pueda producirme una mujer. De ahi que me vea con cierta libertad para elegir lo que mas me interese.

Pero no por ser inmune no deja de ser una molestia aguantar algo asi.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (24 Ago 2019)

reset dijo:


> Gracias. Soy bastante consciente de todo eso, de ahi mi malestar al darme cuenta de que el tiempo pasa y no vuelve.
> 
> Y tiene que ser otra persona la que intente contagiarte su amargura y pesimismo, trantando de hacerte chantaje con tus hijos o psicologicamente.....en esencia intentando "amargarte la vida", llegando uno a pensar.....¿pero que cojones habre hecho yo en otra vida para merecer esta pena?. Si creyese en Dios tendria invitaciones de sobra para el cielo .
> 
> ...



Yo me atrevería a asegurar que, por lo menos, el 75% de tus amigos emparejados estarán igual o peor que tú, así que siempre puedes empezar a soltar las amarras de tu matrimonio con ellos, buscar hobbies y empezar a cambiar "tu realidad".

En la zona en la que yo me crié es habitual quedar con los amigos sólo para cenar, beber e ir de fiesta. Si tú supieras lo que me agradecieron todos los colegas al proponerles quedar y planificar hacer algo distinto. Barranquismo, rutas de montaña para ellos (y sus familias), snorkel en calas preciosas, etc.

De hecho les ha gustado tanto que, ahora, me resulta más difícil quedar y que me saquen de fiesta por ahí. Qué cabrones


----------



## Higadillas (25 Ago 2019)

Pues vaya desastre. Yo no sé cómo podéis aguantar en relaciones así, con peña tóxica que te absorbe la energía y la ilusión de vivir. Daale patada de una vez y libérate.

Me recuerda muchísimo a la "relación" que tiene mi hermano con mi cuñada, un desastre lo mires por donde lo mires. Mi hermano siempre ha tenido poca sangre y ahora la pareja se la ha acabado de chupar. Además tienen un crío de 6 meses. Y para colmo me he enterado por un amigo que desde lo del crío no follan, que como mucho le hace una paja a la semana.

Viven by the face en un piso de mi abuela, mi madre les hace de canguro del crío, todo gratis. Pero ni un gracias. Por no tener no tienen ni cuenta común, ella curra media jornada y mi hermano apechuga con todos los gastos gordos con sus 1400 merkels.

Además ella es una egoísta loca del coño obsesionada con el dinero, con no gastar mejor dicho. Cuando vaya al infierno le echaran un caldero de oro fundido a la cabeza.

Yo le avisé muchas veces, sus amigos también lo hicieron, pero ni por asomo está dispuesto a perderla.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (19 Ago 2022)

¿Como va la cosa?


----------

